# purplequeenvt - Ivy Knoll Farm



## purplequeenvt

The Smith Family Farm is located in beautiful Charlotte, VT. We raise registered Border Leicester sheep. We also have a small flock of cross bred ewes for meat production, 6 llamas, 3 miniature horses, 1 goat, 1 bunny, 2 cats, 4 Border Collies, and a flock of chickens, turkeys, and ducks.

We've been raising sheep for about 11 years know. We started our "farm" around 2000 with angora rabbits. Next we added llamas and then we added 2 sheep. By the next spring we had 11 sheep and it has just gone from there. We no longer raise angora rabbits as the person in charge of them (my sister, Katie) got married and a bunch of us are really allergic to them, but we still have 1 little mini rex.

I will try to update this as much as possible. Feel free to ask me any questions! 

View to the east - Mt. Philo (taken Summer 2011)






View to the west - Lake Champlain (taken Summer 2011)


----------



## jodief100

Beautiful!  Lookign forward to hearing of your adventures.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

I really like sheep and would like to start some one day. I haven't decided on the breed quite yet. Look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meet some of the animals!

Gus the Goat - Gus is a 3 year old wether that was given to me as at about 3-5 months. He was very small and rather sickly, but we fixed him up.
As a baby




Now (last summer that is...)





Some of the sheep

Wide load! Galadriel is a Border Leicester. She always looks like she is pregnant with triplets, even when she isn't pregnant at all!





2 of the rams - Cal (Romney) and Benjamin (Border Leicester/Dorper cross)





Moe the Romney wether.





Hera - a Border Leicester lamb from 2011. She went to our church to participate in the AWANA program.





Haec (pronounced "Hike". Latin for "this") We have another sheep that looks similar that is called Illa (ill-lay) meaning "that". Both are a strange combination of Friesan/Texel/Shetland.





The Llamas

Shadow (right) and Rikki (left)





Charlotte (right) and Cassie (left)





Hayley (left) and Monty (right)


----------



## Cricket

I had wondered if you were the Smith's who had angoras--you folks had an excellent reputation as breeders!  Looking forward to seeing lambing pictures.  It's been such an odd winter--feels more like April and time to start thinking about planting.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Cricket said:
			
		

> I had wondered if you were the Smith's who had angoras--you folks had an excellent reputation as breeders!  Looking forward to seeing lambing pictures.  It's been such an odd winter--feels more like April and time to start thinking about planting.


Yes! We are "Those Smiths"  Thank you, that is nice to hear. 

Lambs don't start arriving until end of March for us (see me twitching?). The weather has been lovely!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm trying to remember to bring the camera out with me on a regular basis, in order to get some decent pictures of all the animals. I intend to revamp our farm website (which hasn't been seriously updated since 2007!) at some point and I want lots of pictures. 

Some chickens

Mini Stooge a red sex link





McMurray a Speckled Sussex rooster. If you happen to have the most recent edition of the Murray McMurray Hatchery catalog....he is the rooster on the front cover.





Priscilla an OEGB





One of the Speckled Sussex hens





Lola, my little porcelain d'Uccle. She's not the sharpest knife in the drawer.......


----------



## purplequeenvt

It is warm this morning and the sheep are all enjoying the sun.

#0174 is looking for a good name! Any suggestions?





Jazmin - my favorite bottle baby ever. 





Dixie






A view of the Adirondacks


----------



## Cricket

You are going to have a lot of fiber this spring!  Names for 0174?  She's got a lot going on--white nose or white spot in a french? Urchin?  Bonhomie?  Have you dyed any of your white llama wool yet?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Cricket, you have no idea! We still have 2 years worth of wool in the basement that we haven't done anything with yet! 

Hayley and Monty have been out on loan for a few years and I just got them back this fall, so I haven't done anything their fiber in a long time. I think my mom dyed some llama roving a long time ago. We usually blend the llama with sheep wool and then spin or dye it. Someday I'll get back into working with the fiber more. I have a project on my wheel right now (50/50 grey llama/wool) that I need to card some more wool up for and finish.


----------



## redtailgal

Purplequeen........your farm and your critters are lovely.  But, I also noticed that you have a pretty good photographers eye, your pics are nice.  I hope that you will participate in the picture of the week threads:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11011


----------



## purplequeenvt

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Purplequeen........your farm and your critters are lovely.  But, I also noticed that you have a pretty good photographers eye, your pics are nice.  I hope that you will participate in the picture of the week threads:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11011


Thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here are some old pictures that I came across recently. They were all taken in 2000 or 2001.

My older sister, Katie, with Shadow. Katie would have been 13 and Shadow, 5 or 6.






This awkward picture is of me. I was 11 and my llama, Charlotte, was 3.





Completing the obstacle course...





3 sisters.....





My cute-as-bug sister, Lydia, at 2 years.


----------



## autumnprairie

love reading your journal and the pics are great


----------



## Remuda1

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> love reading your journal and the pics are great


X2, beautiful girls and animals!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love reading your journal and the pics are great
> 
> 
> 
> X2, beautiful girls and animals!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's cold, grey, and snow today, so there's not much happening here. 

In other news....1 month until lambing starts! We're praying that it goes smoothly and that there are lots of little girlies! We've also heard from our shearer, Gwen, and she'll be coming on the 6th.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We are going to be giving CD&T shots today. The ewes are all getting large. 20-25 days before chaos begins! I need to start gathering lambing supplies. 

Galadriel - poor thing looks like she's going to explode!











These are some of the basics that I carry in my lambing caddy.....
*towels*
*iodine*
*scalpel*
*elastrator and bands*
*ear tags*
*"alligator" clips* - in case of entropion 
*Bo-Se*
*stomach tube*
*jar*


----------



## purplequeenvt

Stalker Chicken. She follows me around when she sees something in my hand.





"Watcha doin'?"





"I want to be a ballerina."





Meet Smerda, an extremely strange looking Border Leicester/Romney cross (photo taken Spring of 2011). My little sister desperately wanted to name a ram lamb "Smerdis" (from Herodotus), but due to a shortage of ram lambs she had to settle for this silly looking thing. 





This is Smerda now. Her fate is still waiting to be decided. The original plan was to eat her, but now that she's a yearling she may get to stick around for a while. Her looks haven't change much - she still is as silly looking as ever.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here is a neat "before" and "after".....

My little sis at age 7(?).





Here she is again at almost 14.


----------



## purplequeenvt

A bit about ears....

I am very picky about me Border Leicester ears. One of the most distinctive features of the Border Leicester breed is supposed to be the ears. They should be long and erect. So many breeders are letting the ear thing slip. I saw a photo of BL recently that won "best headed ewe (or maybe it was ram?) at some big BL show. It was awful! The ears were too small and too low on the head.

Here is one of our ewes with good ears. I wouldn't mind them being a little larger.






I don't like the ears of this ewe at all. She has what we call "airplane ears" - long ears that are set too low on the head. She has a lot other good things about her though, so we'll forgive the ears in this case.






There is a huge difference between the American BL and the British BL. British BL remind me a bit of Cheviots.

This is a UK Border Leicester. (picture borrowed from www.borderleicesters.co.uk)


----------



## autumnprairie

you have some beautiful animals


----------



## Queen Mum

That's odd.  The British Sheep reminds me of this smiley...    I like yours better.   It looks more "friendly" and calm somehow.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> That's odd.  The British Sheep reminds me of this smiley...




I don't know what the personality of UK BLs is, but I do know that our farm has an over-abundance of super friendly sheep.

Steve is probably our friendliest sheep. Yesterday, she came over, shoved her head under my arm and leaned on me while I was taking pictures and checking the ewes.


----------



## purplequeenvt

It is snowing today, our first significant snow of the year. 

I took the dogs with me to check the mail. We have a 1/4 mile driveway and the dogs love to race each other.

Click loves going for a walk!!





Wheeee!!!!!!!!!!





It's a little scary to have four fast dogs racing straight at you.





Meg





They get to a certain spot on the driveway and they all stop because they know they aren't allowed to cross the street.





Millie


----------



## Queen Mum

Awe...   Steve is so sweet...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Love the photos.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Surprise!! I went out to the barn around 3:30 this afternoon and found a little present! We aren't due to start lambing until the 20th or so, but apparently Galadriel had other ideas. They picked a nice day to arrive.

Galadriel had a set of triplets - 2 girls and 1 boy, unfortunately, 1 one of the ewes was still-born.  The 2 remaining lambs are big beautiful babies though, so we are happy. Weights are....Girl - 9lbs, Boy - 11.5lbs, SB girl - 9 lbs.....that's 29.5 lbs of lamb!






#1201 - Her name is possibly going to be Artemis





#1202 - His name is possibly Apollo


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh my, what beautiful lambs.  That's a lot of baby.  How is Galadriel doing?   The ram lamb is gorgeous.


----------



## autumnprairie

beautiful


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh my, what beautiful lambs.  That's a lot of baby.  How is Galadriel doing?   The ram lamb is gorgeous.


Galadriel is doing very well. She's being an excellent mother, this is her 6th lambing and her 2nd set of triplets. The ram is pretty nice. I took a closer look at him tonight when I checked on them and I'm very happy with him!

I'm so excited! Lambing season is always so much fun!

The 2 llamas that live with the ewes (Shadow and Rikki) are also happy about the new babies. They are spending the night right next to the lambing jug and Rikki got concerned when I disturbed the lambs and they started crying.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love your dogs.  And love that the listen to you.   

Also love the baby lambs pics.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cricket

So sweet!  There's nothing like good moms!


----------



## jodief100

Lovely lambs.  Congratulations.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well, it is starting to feel like spring on the Smith Family Farm! It's currently about 10 degrees, but we are expect 50 degree weather later this week. 

The first two lambs are doing well. They got little jackets yesterday due to the frigid temperatures.

#1201






#1202





Yesterday this little thing hatched.....





There are at least 3 more in the process of hatching.

And then this morning, when I went out to check the sheep a little after 7, I found these!





1 black ewe and 1 white ram. They are Border Leicester/Romney crosses. Their mother is the sheep on the right. The other sheep is our wether, Moe, who is convinced that he should have some lambs too. I think someone dropped him on his head as a baby....

Moe trying to nurse #X001


----------



## purplequeenvt

So, after ruminating on the fact that we had 2 sets of lambs 2 weeks before they are supposed to be due, I did some digging. Turns out, the date we wrote on the calendar as date the rams went in, was actually the day we took them out! That means that the ewes are due now. *Sigh* I must be getting old.....


----------



## jodief100

Very cute!  Moe is a good "mommy"  

I have a dog that takes care of babies and lets them try to nurse.  One of these days he is going to get bit in a sensitive spot.


----------



## Queen Mum

Well, when you remove certain parts, other parts become more sensitive towards babies.  Like the heart and the hormones.  Moe is short for Moemmy.   He's a good Moemmy.   

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, when you remove certain parts, other parts become more sensitive towards babies.  Like the heart and the hormones.  Moe is short for Moemmy.   He's a good Moemmy.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.





My new chick is rather confused. *She* (assumed female until proven otherwise  ) has spent all afternoon tucked inside my fleece jacket. She cries every time I put her down. I think I've created a monster....

The other 3 chicks are still hatching/drying off, hopefully baby #1 will bond with the other babies so I don't have to carry her around for the next few weeks.












We finally came up with a name theme - sort of. We are going to use characters from our favorite movies/books, although some may have a random name, just 'cause.

#X001 Eve





#X002 Wall-E





#1201 Chameleon (ewe) and #1202 Gecko (ram)


----------



## Queen Mum

Little Eve looks rather peeved in this picture!  

And your chick has decided who her mom is.  You are rather young to be a new mother, don't you think Purplequeen?  

Perhaps Moemmy can adopt the new chick in town and it will satisfy his craving to be a mother.


----------



## elevan

Eve is a gorgeous lamb!

And send that little chicklet to me...I'll carry her around


----------



## Cricket

Lucky you!  And the weather sounds GREAT for the next week!  I love your name theme.  We're naming our calves where I work after cars--so far we have a Porche, Tundra, Ferrari, Caddy, and Kia, and then some will just be a fit with their mom's name.

Do you go to the NH Sheep and Wool Fest?  Did you hatch the chicks in an incubator?  Do you know what their mom's are?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> And your chick has decided who her mom is.  You are rather young to be a new mother, don't you think Purplequeen?
> Perhaps Moemmy can adopt the new chick in town and it will satisfy his craving to be a mother.


I hadn't thought of giving her to Moemmy (I'm afraid may start calling him that  ) 




			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Eve is a gorgeous lamb! And send that little chicklet to me...I'll carry her around


Eve is rather pretty. She *might* get to stay in the flock. She's a cross-bred so her original purpose was to be a market lamb, but all the ewe lambs have a chance to join the flock if they are exceptionally nice.

The chick got a chick friend for the night and they seem very happy together. Phew!



			
				Cricket said:
			
		

> I love your name theme.  We're naming our calves where I work after cars--so far we have a Porche, Tundra, Ferrari, Caddy, and Kia, and then some will just be a fit with their mom's name.


We did sports cars a few years ago...We still have Infiniti. I think she'll be the next to lamb. We've also done Country singers/western/guns (we had a huge Romney ram that we named Cannon, but we called him Boom), Lord of the Rings, Herodotus/Roman and Greek gods, race horses....I can't remember the others. We also did something one year where the lambs got names starting with the 1st letter of the mother's name - Oma had Otis and Olga, Violet had Vera and Virgil, Alice had Arlo, etc... 



			
				Cricket said:
			
		

> Do you go to the NH Sheep and Wool Fest?  Did you hatch the chicks in an incubator?  Do you know what their mom's are?


We have gone to the NH S&W fest, but not in a few years. I participated in the youth llama show that they held there. 

I did hatch the chicks in an incubator. I was given/lent 2 incubators because I've been asked to hatch chicks for our county fair in August. I had never hatched eggs in a 'bator before and I wasn't sure if any of the eggs were even fertilized - I lost my big Speckled Sussex rooster in December and I didn't get another until only a few weeks before I set the eggs (I had other roosters, but they were either small, dumb, or both and the hens usually ignored them). The hatch rate wasn't very good - only 4 out of 18 have hatched, but that's more than I thought.

I know the mother of 2 of the chicks, we can only guess on the others. My little friend's mother is a buff Easter Egger. One chick appears to be full Speckled Sussex.


----------



## Queen Mum

Eve is rather pretty.  She stands tall and erect.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Galadriel's daughter, Infiniti lambed tonight about 5:30. She, just like her mother, had triplets! She had 3 black boys. 

Meet the 3 Musketeers





#1 (Athos) and #3 (Aramis) weigh 10lbs and #2 (Porthos) is 9lbs. Everyone is doing well! 

Lamb count is now 7 lambs from 3 ewes - 5 rams, 2 ewes.


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow,  When it rains, it pours.  Beautiful boys.


----------



## elevan

Sounds like a boy year for you!

Were all the black lambs from a black ram?


----------



## purplequeenvt

That is only from 3 ewes! We still have 23 ewes to go. We have a current lambing percentage of 233% or 2.33 lambs per ewe. That's pretty good. Last year we had 15 lambs...12 black, 3 white, 12 ewes, 3 rams. I love patterns like that! But that was 15 lambs out 12 ewes. I actually wouldn't mind having mostly rams. As long as we get several nice ewe lambs (black or white) for my little sis and a couple friends to show and to potentially add to the flock. It makes decisions at the end of the year much easier. 

Yes, the sire is black. Our Border Leicester breeding flock is mostly white ewes, but the majority of them are black factored.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here is a picture, taken today, of the triplets - Athos, Porthos, and Aramis.






They are quite the armload!


----------



## Queen Mum

What beautiful boys.   I love your pictures!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What beautiful boys.   I love your pictures!


Thank you! I enjoy sharing my animals!

It was chilly this morning, but I don't think Wall-E noticed. He was nice and warm. 






I went grocery shopping this afternoon and, when I got home, I left the door open briefly....the chickens decided to check out the big coop.


----------



## Queen Mum

Nosy girls aren't there.  I love Wall-E's wool sweater.  That is cute!


----------



## elevan




----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm struggling with exhaustion today. I've been getting up in the middle of the night to check on a ewe that is close to lambing, but has been prolapsing all week. We had a very tragic death last year, one of our best 2 year old ewes prolapsed and died after giving birth, and I do not want to repeat that.

I need to pull myself together, find my brain (where did I leave it this time?) and do some prep for the shearing tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well, this has been a busy day. I went out this afternoon to set up for the shearer tomorrow and I found a ewe in labor.

Carrie is a 7 year old ewe who frequently decides that she will raised only one lamb. Of course she usually has 2. She had 2 big babies (9 and 10.5 lbs) and appears to be accepting both, but we shall see.

The white one is #1206 Celia Mae and the black is #1207 Mike Wazowski.





We had gotten Carrie and babies settled in the jug, grained and watered the sheep, and I was just about to feed the hay when a ewe went running by me screaming for her lamb and trailing a water bag behind her....

Lucie, a 3 year old, very quickly thereafter had 2 10 lb black girls.

#1208 Sally and #1209 Flo


----------



## Queen Mum

Flo is not looking very happy in that picture, but I think I wouldn't be really happy if my mom made a chocolate shake out of me before I was born.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I think she's just jealous because Sally got all that cool white on her face.


----------



## Queen Mum

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> I think she's just jealous because Sally got all that cool white on her face.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## purplequeenvt

Wow! Talk about another busy day! We went to the early service at church this morning and, after 3 days of 4 am barn checks, that was no easy feat for me.  I had a quick lunch when we got home and then went out to set up the barn for shearing and I found Steve in labor. About 20 minutes later she popped out 2 beautiful black girls! 

Steve and her girls, #1210 Maud and #1211 Rebecca






I got Steve and Co. in a makeshift jug and got the ewes penned up in the barn.





Lambs resting in the sun





My aunt and cousin drove up from Southern VT (3 hours) to help out.
"L" hugging Shadow










My daddy....





We were almost done with prep when someone noticed Allison was in labor. We pulled her out of the barn and set her up near where we were working. The shearer, Gwen, came at 3 to shear - we were her 3rd out of 4 stops today.  Allison gave birth about 3:30 to a single 14 lb ram lamb. Our lamb count is now 14 lambs out of 7 ewes (200% lambing percentage!) and the boys/girls are 50/50!

#1212 Sebastian















Benjamin, my Dorper/Border Leicester ram. Love the spots!










Got Wool?





Moe isn't sure he likes his hair-cut...





Bare-Naked Ladies!





*Sigh* Shearing is such hard work, isn't it Gus??





This is what my barn looks like with 4 lambing jugs in it.





We sheared 45 sheep today. There are 3 left unsheared that I'll have to do, but we didn't think it would be nice to shear the 2 ewes that had JUST given birth or the ewe that prolapses whenever she lays down. Now I'm waiting for 11 pm to roll around so I can check on my silly ewe with the prolapse and then go to bed.


----------



## Queen Mum

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Wow! Talk about another busy day!
> 
> We sheared 45 sheep today. There are 3 left unsheared that I'll have to do, but we didn't think it would be nice to shear the 2 ewes that had JUST given birth or the ewe that prolapses whenever she lays down. Now I'm waiting for 11 pm to roll around so I can check on my silly ewe with the prolapse and then go to bed.


45 sheep?!



You must be exhausted!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Talk about another busy day!
> 
> We sheared 45 sheep today. There are 3 left unsheared that I'll have to do, but we didn't think it would be nice to shear the 2 ewes that had JUST given birth or the ewe that prolapses whenever she lays down. Now I'm waiting for 11 pm to roll around so I can check on my silly ewe with the prolapse and then go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 45 sheep?!
> 
> 
> 
> You must be exhausted!
Click to expand...

Yes, I am. I went out again to check at 4 am and there was a ewe that had just lambed - 1 black boy, 1 white boy, so I didn't get back to bed until 5. And of course it wasn't the stupid (note how she's gone from "silly" to "stupid"  ) prolapse ewe, Nellie.

We have 48 sheep total, but that is all the ewes, plus the rams, the yearlings, and the wethers. That number does not include the new lambs however. If we were to add those, the number would be much scarier.....64.

Our number of bred ewes has gone down. We started off with 26 "bred" ewes, but after shearing there is one that is not bred and one that is either not bred or bred to a different ram for April lambs. But that is necessarily bad the one that isn't bred is an older ewe that I was actually hoping wasn't bred - she suddenly got really skinny. The other one I hope is bred, but I don't mind if she is bred to Benjamin because she isn't registered.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Hallelujah! She lambed!  Nellie, the prolapsing ewe, had 2 pretty girls today. I had to work today, but I managed to get out of the 2nd 1/2 of the day to come home early. Nellie decided to cooperate with me for once and waited for me to get home. She is being a great mom and appears to be keeping all her insides where they belong.






#1215





#1216





Our boy/girl count is still even because we had these 2 guys born early Monday morning (shortly before 4.....ask me how I know!) Their mother, Sara, doesn't have much milk and she is refusing to accept her black baby. Bad mommy!

#1213





#1214





We are up to 18 lambs with only 3 ewes left to lamb in Group #1 (Group #2 starts in April). We started lambing 11 days ago and in the past 4 days we've had 11 lambs. Since the remaining 3 ewes don't look quite ready to go, I think I shall hang a "Do Not Disturb" sign over my bed tonight.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Great photos!


----------



## Queen Mum

Good for Nellie.  Bad for Sara.   Oh the shame of it.  My namesake is being a bad girl.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We've had a couple of grey chilly days, but the sun is back out today. We got the sheep pen cleaned out again so they are nice and dry.

No more lambs since Tuesday. I guess that's good though. I really needed to catch up on some sleep. Nellie is still a wonderful mom, it's really a shame that she won't get to stay for next year. Her babies are both so pretty. Molly (white) is so delicate and refined looking and Cynthia (black) is actually silver! Most of our lambs are born black and turn grey as they get older, but it is not often that we get a baby that is born with a silver fleece.

I tried many different things to get Sara to accept her 2nd baby but she wouldn't be fooled. So now we have a 4th musketeer - d'Artagnan (Danny for short). He is so sweet! 

One of the triplets, Porthos, has earned the name, Twerp. He figured out that other sheep have milk too (less competition) and now he runs around trying to snitch off everyone. He very quickly figured out what was in Danny's bottle too. So now we bring out extra for him. 

Speaking of sheep and milk....I caught Moe(mmy) "nursing" a couple lambs the other day! Silly boy!

Here are the 3 Musketeers on their 1 week birthday in the creep that we had just set up.





This is Cynthia - you can just see her silver fleece. I've been trying to get a picture that really shows it, but I haven't had a ton of luck.





And finally, in other news, I *might* be getting a little doeling. For the longest time I've wanted to have a couple dairy goats (much easier to handle then cows!) and I have the opportunity to get a doeling pretty inexpensively from a friend. I am still working on convincing the parents, but I think we are close.   

This is a picture of the cutie that I want. We may end up with 2 or 3 babies though. 





She isn't anything fancy, I think her dad is either full or part alpine, and her mother is a mix, but her mother apparently has the best tasting milk and her dad comes from great milking lines. I really hope I can get her!


----------



## Queen Mum

If you were closer to me, I would give you one of my doelings and a buckling to go with her.  Alpine/Nubian/Oberhauslie.  Great milk goats.  Creamy milk, lots of it.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yay! The goat has been OK'ed! But I have been told that the deal is that I have to get out more and see the world (ie. plan my trip to Ireland). I was also told to get 2 babies.  I already have Gus, but my mom thinks that even with him and the lambs we should have 2 babies. That made my little sis, Lyd, very happy. She gets to have the other one. We will go to the farm next week to pick the other one out. Now for names!



			
				Queen Mum said:
			
		

> If you were closer to me, I would give you one of my doelings and a buckling to go with her.  Alpine/Nubian/Oberhauslie.  Great milk goats.  Creamy milk, lots of it.


That is sweet! I wish we were closer too, I've always loved the look of the Oberhasli!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on getting 2 new babies she is adorable can't wait to see what the other one will look like


----------



## purplequeenvt

These are the new little girls! They are both only a month old (and not bottle-fed) so they won't be joining us for another few weeks.

My girl....she has the cutest little wattles!






Not entirely sure why she was sleeping like this, but whatever!





"Leave me alone....I tryin' to sleep."





It took Lyd _*forever*_ to decide which one was best, but she finally picked this one...a soft, floppy-eared and floppy-bodied baby with long legs.






Now for names! I am "named out" at the moment, so I am open to suggestions.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Love all your sheep pics!


----------



## purplequeenvt

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Love all your sheep pics!


Thanks! I'm about to put more up!


----------



## Queen Mum

The new girls are lovely!  Are you sure you don't need this little guy to go with them?  






He's very charming and loves to sit in laps and snooze.


----------



## autumnprairie

Your new additions are cuties


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> The new girls are lovely!  Are you sure you don't need this little guy to go with them?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_boy_2.jpg
> 
> He's very charming and loves to sit in laps and snooze.


I would love him, but I think Gus would be jealous.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meet d'Artagnan, affectionately known as Danny. He was rejected by his mom, Sara, so he is now my baby.





He has figured out how to get in and out of the pen, so when he is hungry, he just climbs out and wanders around until someone finds him.

He came inside today to help make his bottle.










When he's done, he goes back to the pen.





#1216 Cynthia - I can just picture her with a big pink bow on her head.....





Photo-bomb sheep style!


----------



## Queen Mum

Cynthia looks quite cozy all curled up there.  And yes, a big pink bow would look lovely on her little head.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I am not feeling good today (stupid respiratory system - I never seem to get the stomach bugs, but a cold or respiratory something gets me every time!) so I slept in and Lyd found the newest lambs.

Amelia had a ram and a ewe , both white.

#1217 ram





Loving the ears!





#1218 ewe






Gretel enjoying the weather. It's almost 60 degrees right now!





Smerda playing dead


----------



## autumnprairie

I love to read your journal dailt since I get to see picttures daily, your sheep are beauitful it makes me want sheep too.
what breed would be a good starter sheep for me. where I live it is hot and humid and mild winters


----------



## purplequeenvt

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love to read your journal dailt since I get to see picttures daily, your sheep are beauitful it makes me want sheep too.
> what breed would be a good starter sheep for me. where I live it is hot and humid and mild winters


There are so many breeds out there that it would be hard to pick the best starter sheep. A lot depends of personal preference and intended purpose. Most breeds should do pretty well where you are. Things to consider would be size, amount of fleece, temperament, etc. 

What would you be looking for in a sheep?


----------



## purplequeenvt

If you have never witnessed the sport of Lamb Racing, you have totally missed out!

These are the rules of the game....
  1. The mothers MUST be busy eating
  2. You must start out racing wildly around the pen....





  3. You must take turns leaping and cavorting across the pen
  4. Points will be award for height, style, and distance
  5. Once everyone has had their turn to jump, then everyone must race around the pen again.

This lamb gets big points for distance, but he is lacking in height and style. 





Molly gets huge points for height and style, but her jump was a little short.





Finally....Cami wants everyone to remember to floss their teeth!


----------



## purplequeenvt

More lambs at play......


























Twins, Maud and Rebecca


----------



## Queen Mum

I love it.  The lambs all look so happy and playful.  I love the pictures of them leaping up in the air.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I like to do "butt checks" frequently during lambing season to get a sense of who is bred (or not) and when they are getting close to lambing. We started out the season with 26 "bred" ewes. This is the number of ewes that we purposely exposed to a ram. As we got closer to lambing I was able to decide which ewes were bred and which ones were not. 

Of the 14 that we bred to be due in March, 11 are either due in the next couple weeks or have already lambed. Of the 3 "naughty" sheep, 1 appears to be bred to my Dorper X ram for lambs in April (which is fine because she is an unregistered BL) and the other 2 don't appear to be bred at all (this could change though). We also have one sheep that we bought in November and bred to the Dorper X, but it looks like she got bred (please to the Blue-faced Leicester!) before she arrived and she looks like she will lamb soon.

We have 11-19 ewes bred to lamb in April. 11 ewes that I am 98% sure about, 5 that are yearlings, and 3 that are mostly likely not bred, but they were in with the ram until after the New Year, so they are a maybe.

So from an original count of 26 we have between 23-31 bred. 

I shudder to think how many lambs we could have from 31 ewes. Whose idea was this again????


----------



## purplequeenvt

Wall-E likes to give massages....


----------



## elevan

How cute!


----------



## Queen Mum

Wall-E's mommy looks a bit skeptical about the massage.  Or maybe she is just kind of fatigued.  Having such an ambitious lamb can tire out any mommy.


----------



## autumnprairie

I was laying down taking pictures when QM baby goat decided I needed a massage too and proceeded to dance on my back. I wish we had taken pictures of it


----------



## Queen Mum

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I was laying down taking pictures when QM baby goat decided I needed a massage too and proceeded to dance on my back. I wish we had taken pictures of it


It was just so cute!  That baby LOVES AP.  He thinks she is just the best 'people' in the world.  He sucks on her shirt, and wants to eat her hair.  And now he wants to give her massages.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laying down taking pictures when QM baby goat decided I needed a massage too and proceeded to dance on my back. I wish we had taken pictures of it
> 
> 
> 
> It was just so cute!  That baby LOVES AP.  He thinks she is just the best 'people' in the world.  He sucks on her shirt, and wants to eat her hair.  And now he wants to give her massages.
Click to expand...

Awww! Is this the baby in the picture you posted earlier? 

We had a couple bottle lambs that did that to me once, it actually felt rather nice!


----------



## RPC

I really enjoy all your baby lambs and the race was pretty funny.


----------



## jodief100

Very cute!  Love the lamb races!


----------



## purplequeenvt

RPC said:
			
		

> I really enjoy all your baby lambs and the race was pretty funny.





			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> Very cute!  Love the lamb races!


Thanks! The races are even more fun in person.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Not much going on here the past few days. I've been taking things slowly since I've been sick all week.

The weather was _gorgeous_ last week! 70s and 80s, but now temperatures are going back down to normal 40-50 degrees. Oh well! I was liking the early summer.

The chickens have picked up their laying. All winter I was getting _maybe_ 3 eggs a day from 14 laying age hens and 3 or 4 eggs from 6 ducks, but now the are pouring in! I think I've discovered most of their hidey holes (silly chickens, don't you know that is what the nest box is for??)

Alexander (the Great) - Sumatra rooster






Leopold - mille fleur d'Uccle rooster





A good Speckled Sussex hen. She's using the nest box! My breed of choice is the Speckled Sussex, but we still have a number of "random" chickens until the number of SS has increased.





This beautiful lady lays olive colored eggs! That was a nice surprise. 





Two of my "little girls". They are easter eggers (ie. green egg layers) that are just starting to lay.





"Where's our breakfast??" Two of the Pekin ladies.


----------



## marlowmanor

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Not much going on here the past few days. I've been taking things slowly since I've been sick all week.
> 
> The weather was _gorgeous_ last week! 70s and 80s, but now temperatures are going back down to normal 40-50 degrees. Oh well! I was liking the early summer.
> 
> The chickens have picked up their laying. All winter I was getting _maybe_ 3 eggs a day from 14 laying age hens and 3 or 4 eggs from 6 ducks, but now the are pouring in! I think I've discovered most of their hidey holes (silly chickens, don't you know that is what the nest box is for??)
> 
> Alexander (the Great) - Sumatra rooster
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6595934571_562c258146.jpg
> 
> Leopold - mille fleur d'Uccle rooster
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6058/6869973566_552b4c5774.jpg
> 
> A good Speckled Sussex hen. She's using the nest box! My breed of choice is the Speckled Sussex, but we still have a number of "random" chickens until the number of SS has increased.
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6054/6869975354_578dbdaee0.jpg
> 
> This beautiful lady lays olive colored eggs! That was a nice surprise.
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6115/7016084205_6ea47e6e82.jpg
> 
> Two of my "little girls". They are easter eggers (ie. green egg layers) that are just starting to lay.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7066/7016082509_d6137c0afd.jpg
> 
> "Where's our breakfast??" Two of the Pekin ladies.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/7016081227_6e2205498d.jpg


Your 2 EE girls look just like 2 of our EE hens. Ours just started laying too. We just got all of our hens laying last week.


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Look ma! No tail!"






One of our cross-bred ewes aborted last night. I noticed that she was "off" yesterday afternoon so I penned her up and gave her antibiotics. I found the dead baby this morning. It hadn't been dead (inside her) too long, which is good. I'm just bummed because A) I hate losing lambs and B) the baby was a black girl with white spots on her back and belly and I really want some spotted babies from the cross-breds  Oh well!


----------



## Queen Mum

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> "Look ma! No tail!"


Where did you leave your tail?  If you don't go find it PurpleQueen might dock points from your book.

Sorry to hear about the baby.  Any more due soon?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Look ma! No tail!"
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7270/6877754236_be21e521d2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you leave your tail?  If you don't go find it PurpleQueen might dock points from your book.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the baby.  Any more due soon?
Click to expand...

She lost her tail a little early. Because of the cold(er) weather, the sheep have been packing themselves into the barn and more then one lamb is sporting a bare behind due to their tails being stepped on. 

I'm a bit bummed about the baby, but I'm happy the mother is doing better. We still have 2 ewes that should go any day now and the rest are due in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Queen Mum

Do the tails always get cut that short?  I thought they were cut about two or three inches long.


----------



## purplequeenvt

It depends on the shepherd. I personally don't like a 3 or 4 inch tail, but I also don't like the "no tail" look so I do something in between. In pet flocks the tails tend to be longer and in commercial or show flocks they are shorter.

I am not a fan of long tails on sheep! Too much possibility for fly strike. Ugh...nasty maggots. I just acquired 7 sheep for a neighbor - 3 Shetlands, 1 Friesian, and 3 Friesian/Shetland/Texel crosses - and they all have tails. Thankfully they have rat tails (meaning no wool).


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

It's funny that I never knew sheep were born with tails until I was an adult. The first time I saw a long tail on a lamb with a blue band on it I thought "how weird" - then it was explained why you band the tails.


----------



## Queen Mum

Band them?  I thought they were just nipped off.  Snip, and done.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Well I guess I've only been to one sheep farm, and they band the tails just like banding the boy parts. Uncle already thinks I'm silly for asking lots of City girl questions.


----------



## SheepGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Band them?  I thought they were just nipped off.  Snip, and done.


Some people do that...like with an emasculator or with a hot docker. Most people use bands though.


----------



## Queen Mum

There is no such thing as silly questions, just idiotic silence.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yeah, most people use the bands. They just seem less traumatic to me.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as silly questions, just idiotic silence.


that's a good one. I like it


----------



## purplequeenvt

We torture our lambs daily with hugs and kisses....











I know that "everyone" says not to handle ram lambs too much, but I think people need to cautioned against mishandling, not handling. We spend hours with our lambs, both rams and ewes, petting, cuddling, training them to lead, etc....and, in the 12 years we've had sheep, the only mean rams we've had are rams that we have purchased. I think the trick is to teach them when they are little that we are in charge by handling them. Or maybe we just have weird sheep.

"Where's my breakfast???" Danny came looking for me the other day, apparently I was late....





Aramis










I found the first dandelion of the year!


----------



## Roll farms

Cute lambs!


----------



## elevan




----------



## purplequeenvt

The lambs are practicing being "Big Sheepies".






The new toy. It is actually one of my llama obstacles from my 4-H/llama showing days. 





Danny wants to be a house lamb





He also likes to help feed. (We store our hay in our stock trailer)


----------



## elevan

Love the pics!


----------



## purplequeenvt

elevan said:
			
		

> Love the pics!


Thanks!


I tried to halter train Cynthia today......she "died".





A little cousin cuddling Lola the d'Uccle


----------



## purplequeenvt

I went to check the mail this afternoon (1/4 mile long driveway) and Danny decided to come with me and Meg (the dog).

He trotted along next to me the whole way down.










On the way back he got a little feisty.....




















Yes, all four feet are off the ground. 





"Are you coming, mom?"





The silly guy got his exercise!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WHat a sweetie!


----------



## purplequeenvt

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> WHat a sweetie!


He really is! He isn't your typical annoying bottle baby, in fact, he was rather "strange" at first. He would come find you when he was hungry, but as soon as he was full he'd go right back to the pen. He is a lot more social now and really likes being cuddled.


----------



## Queen Mum

How long was Cynthia dead?  

I love Danny,  he needs his own thread!

What a RAM bunctious little guy...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I love Danny,  he needs his own thread!


x2 I want you to make his own "mini journal" I'd read it!


----------



## elevan

Cracks me up when critters "die" during lead training  

Danny is certainly a cutie patootie!


----------



## Mamaboid

My Siamese cat 'dies' if you put a collar on him.  It is so funny when they do that.


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pics, Danny is sweetie it looks like


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How long was Cynthia dead?
> 
> I love Danny,  he needs his own thread!
> 
> What a RAM bunctious little guy...


We managed to revive her after a couple minutes. 

A thread of his own....hmmm.....I'll have to think about that. I think celebrity status might give Danny a big head.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The lambs love their new toy!

















Danny helped me work on the pig pen.....did I say that we are getting some pigs? 4 of them. I'm a little nervous. We've never had pigs before.





Lamb pacifier! 





Can someone please tell Gretel to lamb already?? She's going to explode. I'm taking bets on whether she's having 2 or 3.


----------



## SheepGirl

Your lambs are so cute! 

I'm betting two for Gretel


----------



## Queen Mum

I am betting Gretel will have three.  But she will have two big ones and a runt.  She has a knowing smile...


----------



## purplequeenvt

She's teasing me tonight. I am pretty sure she is in labor so I am staying up, but I will feel pretty stupid (and tired) in the morning if it turns out she just had bad gas. She has a number of the signs of labor, but nothing definitive. Unless you count the fact that she has a bag full of colostrum that actually can be milked out already.

In other news, we are getting 2 bull calves tomorrow. One is full Holstein and the other is 1/2 Jersey 1/2 Holstein. I'll post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## that's*satyrical

The contrast of the black & white lambs together looks really pretty in that pic. Hope you get your babies tonight!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well, I haven't a clue what that sheep is up to (besides giving me a bad nights sleep).


----------



## purplequeenvt

Gretel has not lambed yet, I am operating on less than 4 hours of sleep, and I HAVEN'T HAD BREAKFAST YET!!!!! Yup, it's going to be a wonderful day. 

Here are the 2 new boys. We picked them up this morning.

Winston - Holstein





Bennett - Jersey/Holstein


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bennett and Winston

The sheep (expect for Danny) are absolutely terrified of calves! This photo was taken right after they saw the calves for the first time. They still won't go in the barn where the calf pen is. 





Gretel still hasn't lambed yet, but she is getting close. Her udder has gotten larger and her "lady parts" are puffier (if that is even possible).....maybe tonight?  
Here she is in the Downward-Facing Dog position. She does yoga daily to build up her strength and flexibility.





Danny is mad at me because I finally got the milk bucket set up and I haven't given him a bottle all day. I think he is also jealous of the calves.....


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

omg - how does she ever get out of that position?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> omg - how does she ever get out of that position?


   How many you think she's got in there? She just.. WOW>


----------



## purplequeenvt

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> omg - how does she ever get out of that position?


How does she get *into* that position? 



			
				SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> How many you think she's got in there? She just.. WOW


I'm guessing 3, but it could be only 2.


She's messing with my mind. She keeps giving little hints that she might be in labor, but if I hang around to observe, she goes off and starts eating or something.


----------



## autumnprairie

so now the doe code for goats is in cahoots with sheep now


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Squirrelgirl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg - how does she ever get out of that position?
> 
> 
> 
> How does she get *into* that position?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that's the easy part - her front legs probably buckle under her from all of the weight!


----------



## autumnprairie

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrelgirl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg - how does she ever get out of that position?
> 
> 
> 
> How does she get *into* that position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that's the easy part - her front legs probably buckle under her from all of the weight!
Click to expand...


----------



## purplequeenvt

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> so now the doe code for goats is in cahoots with sheep now


They are definitely working together to keep us confused. I'm just hoping the 2 little goatie-girls we are getting soon don't help the sheep plot to take over the world (I think they are already working on it)


----------



## autumnprairie

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now the doe code for goats is in cahoots with sheep now
> 
> 
> 
> They are definitely working together to keep us confused. I'm just hoping the 2 little goatie-girls we are getting soon don't help the sheep plot to take over the world (I think they are already working on it)
Click to expand...


----------



## elevan

Um, wow...that ewe is HUGE!


----------



## redtailgal

Ooohhhhh, the ewe made MY back hurt!  Bless her heart!


----------



## Cricket

Goodness!  Have you found a way to plant calves (or elephants!) in sheep?


----------



## purplequeenvt

She lambed!!!! Finally! I found her in labor at 7:30 this morning. She had 2 beautiful white girls - 11 and 12 lbs - and she is a wonderful mother. She needed help with baby #1 because one of the legs was caught.

Here they are!






#X003 (baby #1)






Now I can get some sleep (until everyone one else starts lambing in another 6 days).

We had some visitors this morning.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Beautiful babies


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats They are adorable


----------



## SheepGirl

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> She lambed!!!! Finally! I found her in labor at 7:30 this morning. She had 2 beautiful white girls - 11 and 12 lbs - and she is a wonderful mother. She needed help with baby #1 because one of the legs was caught.
> 
> Here they are!
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7222/7070808271_0ba092b57c.jpg
> 
> #X003 (baby #1)
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5120/7070806775_d2152c944b.jpg
> 
> 
> Now I can get some sleep (until everyone one else starts lambing in another 6 days).
> 
> We had some visitors this morning.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7264/6924747820_2c9fd39900.jpg


Yeah I was right 

Those are some big babies (compared to what I'm used to, at least lol)! Congrats on them


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Question from non-sheep person. Why are the lambs yellow?


----------



## purplequeenvt

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lambed!!!! Finally! I found her in labor at 7:30 this morning. She had 2 beautiful white girls - 11 and 12 lbs - and she is a wonderful mother. She needed help with baby #1 because one of the legs was caught.
> 
> Here they are!
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7222/7070808271_0ba092b57c.jpg
> 
> #X003 (baby #1)
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5120/7070806775_d2152c944b.jpg
> 
> 
> Now I can get some sleep (until everyone one else starts lambing in another 6 days).
> 
> We had some visitors this morning.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7264/6924747820_2c9fd39900.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was right
> 
> Those are some big babies (compared to what I'm used to, at least lol)! Congrats on them
Click to expand...

You win the prize of.....ummmm......bragging rights?


----------



## purplequeenvt

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Question from non-sheep person. Why are the lambs yellow?


It's the amniotic fluid. Not all are born that yellow. I don't know for sure why some are, but I've heard that it happens if the lamb is stressed during birth and they poop in the fluid. I don't know how accurate that is though.


----------



## manybirds

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> She lambed!!!! Finally! I found her in labor at 7:30 this morning. She had 2 beautiful white girls - 11 and 12 lbs - and she is a wonderful mother. She needed help with baby #1 because one of the legs was caught.
> 
> Here they are!
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7222/7070808271_0ba092b57c.jpg
> 
> #X003 (baby #1)
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5120/7070806775_d2152c944b.jpg
> 
> 
> Now I can get some sleep (until everyone one else starts lambing in another 6 days).
> 
> We had some visitors this morning.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7264/6924747820_2c9fd39900.jpg


 i didn't know it was possible to have babies that big! wow! .............. not that its a bad thing, its always good to have big strong healthy babies, or anything but holy baby lambs! (they're beautiful by the way)


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## purplequeenvt

Oh boy. The shenanigans have begun. We picked up our new goatie-girls this afternoon and they have already figured out how to escape their pen. I haven't taken any pictures yet, but I got a new camera today so I'll be practicing a lot in the next few days.


----------



## Queen Mum

Whoo Hoo let the goat games begin!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meet the new girls.

Lyric is the main trouble-maker. She can scale walls, jump tall buildings in a single bound, and run away to eat the neighbors grapes. She is still really upset about leaving her mother, I think she'll calm down and stop jumping out of things in a day or 2.......right???






Hettie (my sister's goat) is the quieter one, but I suspect we just haven't seen her other self yet.





Lyric - in an attempt to bond with her and keep her out of trouble - came out to a field with us (about five miles away where we used to graze our animals) to *help* take down the fence. She seemed to enjoy it.

She kept the sledge hammer from blowing away.





Ok, so as I was writing this, I was about to show this photo.....





and say something along the lines of...."finally, a pen that will keep them in...." when someone knocked on the door. We opened the door to find 2 guys standing there with the goats on the other end of a string. *Sigh* Now they are locked up in the stock trailer for the night. I don't *think* they can get out.

Does anyone out there have some tips on how to train them to stay where they are supposed to be? I NEVER had any of these problems with Gus. Granted, he is special, but still.....


----------



## purplequeenvt

Hettie was upset that I didn't include very many "nice" pictures of her yesterday, so I took some better ones today.










Here is the *new* pen. So far so good. And yes, there are 9 strands of charged wire........I think every lamb in the barn has touched it at least once.





The girls





Steve wanted to say hi.....





Question: If people count sheep to get to sleep, what do sheep count?






We have 2 kitties here on the farm. 

Buddy





Xena, she is Buddy's great-niece.


----------



## purplequeenvt

One of Gretel's babies got stepped on yesterday and her leg was broken.  She went to the vet's today to have it looked at. They couldn't splint it because the break was too high (right below her elbow joint) so they folded her leg up and wrapped her up. I have to change the wrap as she grows and hopefully everything heals OK. She's a very tough little girl. 

Nemo, despite the gender issue, seems an appropriate name.


----------



## elevan

I would be concerned about the limb atrophying using this method.  What did the vet have to say about it's use after the break heals?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Atrophy is definitely a concern. The vet said she wasn't sure how much flexibility/use she would lose, but there weren't many options given where the break is. She's quite good at cruising around on 3 legs already.

Basically, the goal is to get her break healed and give her enough use of the leg to get her to market weight. She may end up with a weak/smaller leg but I think she'll do OK overall. I'm a bit bummed because this was a lamb I was considering keeping.


----------



## redtailgal

Purplequeen, I gotta say that I love your pics.  You use such different angles!  Some of us are doing some photography challenges, and I'd love for you to come play too!

She is a pretty little thing, isnt she? That face is enough to make me melt into a puddle on the floor!

I wouldnt write her off yet as far as keeping her. My breeder has a three legged goat (the leg was amputated after a serious break that couldnt be repaired).  This three legged goat breeds and consistently throws twins each year without a problem.  She's kept separate from the main herd to prevent bullying, and has a smaller area that she shares with her "bestest friend".  She will even rear up and play the head butt game.


----------



## Queen Mum

Well, first of all, I had to laugh and laugh at your nine strand electric pen.  I have never, ever seen one that "secure" before.  They will surely stay in that pen.  

However,  if you use cattle panel with the two, three or four inch squares, the goats will stay in that pen.  Make sure they cannot push the gate open at the bottom or top and squeeze through the opening. The other pen would not have worked because the bars and slatts are too far apart and they are lateral and do not have horizontal squares.  They can flatten themselves down and squeeze out under or over anything that they can make themselves long and flat and scoot through.   Goats the size of yours can squeeze under or through anything bigger than about 4 inches apart that is NOT electrified.  

As an example Houdini, my mini LaMancha, would get the fence swinging at the bottom and run under it when it was 3 inches up off the ground before it swung back down.  And it had a 30 pound log on it holding it down.  (He was a strong little butthead.)  We had to tie the fence to the ground.  Now that we have a place where he gets regular food, he stays put.


----------



## purplequeenvt

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Purplequeen, I gotta say that I love your pics.  You use such different angles!  Some of us are doing some photography challenges, and I'd love for you to come play too!


Thanks! I just discovered the joy of photography. I got a new camera last week (Nikon Coolpix P7100) before that I was using my sister's little point and shoot. I'll check out the challenges!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, first of all, I had to laugh and laugh at your nine strand electric pen.  I have never, ever seen one that "secure" before.  They will surely stay in that pen.
> 
> However,  if you use cattle panel with the two, three or four inch squares, the goats will stay in that pen.  Make sure they cannot push the gate open at the bottom or top and squeeze through the opening. The other pen would not have worked because the bars and slatts are too far apart and they are lateral and do not have horizontal squares.  They can flatten themselves down and squeeze out under or over anything that they can make themselves long and flat and scoot through.   Goats the size of yours can squeeze under or through anything bigger than about 4 inches apart that is NOT electrified.
> 
> As an example Houdini, my mini LaMancha, would get the fence swinging at the bottom and run under it when it was 3 inches up off the ground before it swung back down.  And it had a 30 pound log on it holding it down.  (He was a strong little butthead.)  We had to tie the fence to the ground.  Now that we have a place where he gets regular food, he stays put.


They'd better stay in, LOL! They are happier today so I think (read: hope) that they were escaping because they were scared/lonely/whatever.


----------



## redtailgal

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purplequeen, I gotta say that I love your pics.  You use such different angles!  Some of us are doing some photography challenges, and I'd love for you to come play too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just discovered the joy of photography. I got a new camera last week (Nikon Coolpix P7100) before that I was using my sister's little point and shoot. I'll check out the challenges!
Click to expand...

My first camera was a Nikon coolpix L110.  They are good cameras.  I'll look for you.  The world of photography is wonderful..........there are photos EVERYWHERE!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The goats still haven't broken loose. They came out to play this afternoon and they didn't try to run away (like before). Instead they ran around the pen climbing on/in things. Silly girls! Maybe there is hope for them after all. 

I'm really enjoying my new camera.






















It may be pretty, but it's got to go.....


----------



## redtailgal

You do know about the pic of the week thread right?  (hint hint)


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

As for a name for 0174, I think she looks like a Beatrice!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I love your border collie    They are my favorite breed. So smart and tuned into thier people and animals.


----------



## purplequeenvt

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You do know about the pic of the week thread right?  (hint hint)


I have actually submitted a few pictures (one of mine - the 2 white llamas - was picked a few weeks ago).


----------



## purplequeenvt

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> As for a name for 0174, I think she looks like a Beatrice!


Oh! I forgot about that! She decided her name was Josie (sometimes the animals seem to tell me what their name is - I don't *think* I'm crazy......). But I like the name Beatrice so it's going on my list of possibilities.


----------



## purplequeenvt

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> I love your border collie    They are my favorite breed. So smart and tuned into thier people and animals.


Haha! You've never met my Meg then! She is smart (in certain areas) and she loves me dearly....but man, there is something loose up there.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Sounds like my Brandy. Smart and attentive until there is a refelcetion or she thinks you have a laser light. Then it is all gone for the day.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meg's thing is her "Doggie Friend". He lives in the ceiling. If you ask her where her doggie friend is, she'll run around staring at the ceiling and making all sorts of strange sounds.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Fun fact I learned today........

Silkies have black skin, black bones, and PURPLE meat.


----------



## Goatherd

> Fun fact I learned today........
> 
> Silkies have black skin, black bones, and PURPLE meat.


Here's another fun fact for you...

The Asian population loves Silkie chickens to make soup.  They believe that the black meat has medicinal qualities as well as cosmetic benefit.  I am fortunate to have Asian customers that will purchase as many Silkies as I can produce for them.  It's a great way to sell excess roosters. Depending upon the size, they will pay $9-$12 for live birds.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Fun fact I learned today........
> 
> Silkies have black skin, black bones, and PURPLE meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another fun fact for you...
> 
> The Asian population loves Silkie chickens to make soup.  They believe that the black meat has medicinal qualities as well as cosmetic benefit.  I am fortunate to have Asian customers that will purchase as many Silkies as I can produce for them.  It's a great way to sell excess roosters. Depending upon the size, they will pay $9-$12 for live birds.
Click to expand...

That's good to know! I don't have Silkies myself, but I butchered one yesterday.


----------



## purplequeenvt

A friend brought over 12 bantam roosters for me to "take care of" yesterday. I butchered 11 and spared one. I am a sucker for oddities. I would like you to meet the Frizzle-Miester! 

















He is much smaller than normal and he is so odd looking that I couldn't help myself. My reasoning is this.....#1 he is really small so he won't eat very much, #2 he would be an interesting addition to my "petting zoo" (I bring a bunch of the animals to a couple local fall events every year). He is also very friendly so that is an added bonus.

Now I have a little story to share with you......

This is Meatball. 






He was hatched in August 2011 at our county fair and his hatch (the eggs were not mine) was very strange. Several chicks had curled toes, one developed wry neck - corrected by vitamins, and Meatball had a crooked beak. This made him special. None of the chicks grew well so it was a long time before they were a good size and when it came down to it, I couldn't slaughter my entertaining friend. He could get around perfectly fine, he could even get up on the perches. I told myself that, if he ever looked like he was struggling and wasn't enjoying life, I would put him down.

Last Saturday he disappeared. There was absolutely no trace of him. He loved to run around and forage, but he never went very far. And it was in the middle of the day. What would come into the yard - right by the house and barn, take a huge chicken and leave no trace behind? I was sad, but resigned to the fact that he was gone. 

Today I was outside filling water buckets and I decided to fill up four black rubber dishes that I had used as swimming buckets for the ducks during the winter. I filled the 1st three and I grabbed the 4th and flipped it over. There, blinking up at me, was Meatball!! He spent 5 days (some of them 80 + degrees) under a small black bucket. He was a little dirty and very thirsty, but other then that was fine. I still can't believe it!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Lyric and Hettie went to the vet's office today to get dehorned. It was a bigger deal because they are 8 weeks old instead of a few days, but it's too much of a risk to have horned goats here. Gus still has his horns and he is usually good with them, but I get nervous when we have small visitors. He could very easily poke someone in the face, even accidentally.


----------



## purplequeenvt

It is cold and wet today. The poor sheep are huddled in the sheds and there is mud everywhere! And I have new babies coming any day now. I was hoping for lambs the 1st possible day, but now I'm hoping they will wait until the rain stops....which doesn't look like it will until Saturday. We really needed the rain, but a full week of nothing but rain?? The only ones enjoying this weather are the ducks.

Sorry. Rant over. This type of grey weather makes me a little depressed. That and a lack of sleep. 

We still haven't gotten our wee little piggies. We have to put up a pen for them first, but taking down the old pasture fence took priority. 

There is a new calf out in the barn. My sister and brother-in-law got a calf that we are going to raise for them. He is also Holstein, but Winston is much cuter.  I haven't taken any pictures because it is too wet and gross out there.


----------



## BrownSheep

Ah I want some piggies....sigh....Sorry about the rain. If it makes you feel better we're suppose to have record setting heat. I HATE HEAT. I burn up. That and I don't know how our pregnant ewes will do in the 90's today.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Arghhh! I am still waiting for the next batch of ewes to go. It has been 56 days since the first lambs were born and 15 days since the last were born. 

It has been raining all week. I've had to scrape the ewes pen a couple times to get all the muck out so they weren't swimming.

Now that we have grass, we are going to take the sheep that aren't pregnant/raising lambs and get them out of the paddock, so yesterday afternoon we dewormed and trimmed feet on 16 sheep that we are going to be putting out on pasture (today, if I can work up the courage to set up the fence....).  Some of the yearlings were on my watch list because there was a chance that they had been bred by the Shetland ram. Thankfully no one is bred!

I started working at my summer job again this week. I worked at an organic veggie farm (we do a CSA and farmers' markets) last year and I was asked to come back this year. My schedule can be pretty flexible which is nice if there is an animal emergency that I have to deal with.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Buttercup had a beautiful baby girl this evening! She wasn't even on my "watch list". Her udder had doubled or tripled in size since 5 pm.

Anyway, I was kind of hoping for a boy so I could name him Wesley, but a girl is awesome too. Especially because she is black and white!

Here she is!











Her mom, Buttercup is either full or mostly Friesian and her dad, Benjamin (my spotted ram) is a Border Leicester/Dorper cross.

Yay! I'm happy now!


----------



## Mamaboid

What a cutie.  Mom is gorgeous too.  Congrats!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The new baby's name is Waverly. The name comes from the never finished/never published/possibly fictitious sequel to The Princess Bride called Buttercup's Baby. The baby was a girl named Waverly. I thought it was perfect! 





The new calf, Roger, has been sick (hence the lack of pictures), but he is feeling better since I switched him from a bottle to a bucket. Roger is my sister and brother-in-law's calf that we are raising for them. I named him though. They sometimes pick......interesting names. They named their rabbit "Hasenpfeffer" and they were talking about calling poor, innocent Roger, "Lekker"





I'm staying home from church this morning because there is suspicious activity out in the barnyard.


----------



## elevan

Oh my goodness, but Waverly is too stinkin cute!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We noticed yesterday that Waverly's eyes were really weepy, so we checked her for inverted eyelids. They weren't inverted, but we discovered that her upper eyelids were split. She had a little "island" of lashes in the center of the split area and they were rubbing her eyeballs.

I took her to the vet this morning to have the problem corrected. The vet put Waverly under and sliced out the troublesome section of lashes and the stitched her eyelids back correctly. Unfortunately, this means I won't be able to keep Waverly in the flock since we don't know whether it is a genetic issue or a fluke, but I think I might have a pet home for her when she is weaned.

This is one of her eyes before the surgery. Pardon the blurry spot in the picture, Waverly had stuck her nose in the camera a few seconds before and I didn't notice that she left a smudge. 





After.





Since Buttercup and Babette (Buttercup's mother) are both Friesian (do purebred Friesians come in black and black w/ white markings??) and we have 2 other Friesian/Texel/Shetland ewes (with HUGE udders) I think I am going to try milking sheep. I had a cow (Hereford/Holstein) a few years ago that I milked for a few weeks. I gave up after she adopted a 2nd calf, too much competition! I've also milked a few sheep temporarily (a week or less) when they lost lambs or had too much milk. This will be my first time _really_ milking. I've got the stand covered - I'm picking one up this week, but if anyone has interesting or helpful tips...... I did milk Buttercup yesterday to get some colostrum (2 cups without even trying!). She was really good. I had my sister hold the halter, but she ended up pretty much dropping it because Buttercup wasn't going anywhere. 

Roger the calf is all better now! The switch from bottle to bucket seems to have been the ticket. He is so noisy! He moos whenever he sees me and tries to climb through the fence to get to me.


----------



## BrownSheep

That should be fun!...I tried one of my ewes milk last year. It tasted fine if not a little sweeter than cows milk. I would suggest investing in  some Bag Balm.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwww! 
It is too bad you won't be able to keep Waverly! She is such a little cutie! 
I have always wanted to try milking some of my sheep, but have never done it yet. One of these days I will!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yay!! My favorite Shetland ewe, Bridget, lambed this morning. I'm slightly bummed because she only had one, but at least it's a gorgeous little girl!

She was born underneath the stairs/ramp that we put in for the lambs to play on. It has been a popular hangout spot for the Shetlands so I am not surprised.


----------



## redtailgal

That first pic is just too cute.........she's like "HOLY COW!  You are one funny looking.........wait! What exactly ARE you?"




COngratulations!


----------



## BrownSheep

Shetlands crack me up. They're just so compact! And maybe just a little bug eyed. Ans now you've made me want one!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I always said that I didn't ever wanted those "silly, useless sheep", but I'm kinda liking these girls.  Bridget, in particular, is bug-eyed. She is a love though. 

Bridget's daughter, Rosa, lambed tonight. She had 2 girls. I sort of wanted a ram and a ewe from her (for showing purposes), but 2 girls are better than 2 boys. The 3rd Shetland, Ingrid, will probably have the needed ram lamb, but I won't be able to use him for showing because he won't be registered.

My sister's little Old English Game Bantam has been sitting on a nest under the sheep feeders and I saw one little black baby this afternoon. There may be more that I couldn't see. 

It's been a babyfull day!

I'm not sure how much sleep I'm going to get tonight. There are at least 2 other suspicious looking ewes out there.


----------



## purplequeenvt

And there's another one in labor! No water bag yet, but she's out there squatting and talking to her butt.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Haec had twins! 1 ram, 1 ewe. The ram is black except for a big white spot on the top of his head and the tip of his tail and the ewe is all white. They are Friesian/Shetland/Texel/Border Leicester/Dorper crosses.....try saying that 6 times fast. Pictures of all the new babies will come tomorrow.


----------



## redtailgal

Congratulations!


----------



## purplequeenvt

And here are the pictures!

Rosa's babies:
#X007 - girl










#X008 - girl (Gulmoget pattern)









Haec's babies:
#X009 - boy









Any Dorper/Katahdin/hair sheep people out there who can tell me if he is going to be hairy instead of woolly? It looks like hair to me!

#X010 - girl





The new guy in town





He is a Holstein/Jersey cross that was born 4/27. We picked him up this morning. The farm held on to him longer than usual to make sure that he was completely healthy because they felt bad that Roger got sick. (Roger is completely better now!) There is some debate in regards to a name, though. Lyd wants to name him Mortimer - Mort for short, but my dad wants to call him Herbie...I think we should compromise and call him Merbie.

Roger, Winston, and Bennett






I am sooo tired now. I didn't get to bed until close to 1:30 am (way past my bedtime!) and was up by 6.


----------



## jodief100

Love all the adorable babies!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The ewes with lambs that are at least a month old and anyone who was not pregnant got put out on grass yesterday. They filled up on some hay before they went out and we'll continue giving them hay in the field for a little bit. Hopefully we will avoid the scours!











There are twelve ewes (5 with lambs and 7 that are yet to lamb) left in the paddock. It is so quiet out there! 4 of the 7 pregnant ones look imminent, but the other 3 are probably a ways away yet/ 

The chickens are happy the worms and bugs are back.





Here is one of the chicks that hatched recently. It appears to be an Old English Game Bantam/Sumatra cross. It's so tiny! I kidnapped it from mom for a few minutes to take some pictures. The mother, Priscilla is awesome. She lets me reach right under her and hold her babies without pecking me or fussing, but she will protect her babies from the other chickens.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I don't know which pciture is cutest!!!!  Makes me want to run out an get more chicks, some calves, sheep.....oh where am I gonna put them all?   Wonder if I can buy the neighbor's corn field?


----------



## Queen Mum

X008 looks like a puppet with the face markings like that.  It's odd.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> X008 looks like a puppet with the face markings like that.  It's odd.


It does look a little strange, but it is a desirable pattern (people like patterns!) and she is so sweet. The Shetland lambs are all really huggable.

We had 2 more lambs tonight. Babette (Buttercup's mother) had a ewe and a ram, both black, but the girl has lots of white spots! Finally! I've been wanting a spotted ewe lamb. I thought I had one in Waverly, but the eyelids messed that up. The girl was 9.5 lbs and the boy (Fezzik) was 13 lbs. I had to help deliver both. The girl had just her ankle bent back, but Fezzik had one whole leg back.

I'm going to bed now and I'm praying for rain so I don't have to go into work tomorrow (I work on a local vegetable farm). We can't plant stuff when it is raining due to the clay soil and there isn't enough stuff to be done in the greenhouses to make it worth my time/her money to go in.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I don't know which pciture is cutest!!!!  Makes me want to run out an get more chicks, some calves, sheep.....oh where am I gonna put them all?   Wonder if I can buy the neighbor's corn field?




This is a rough time of year for me. Way too much cuteness floating around.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meet #X012 Fezzik and his sister #X011 (the Dread Pirate) Roberta.

Fezzik






Roberta










Here are a couple new pictures of Bridget's baby.


----------



## daisychick

Ok they are all adorable but Bridget's baby is the cutest thing!  I love the curls and the adorable face markings.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

When I saw Bridget's baby I had to do a double take, the baby looks like an ewok (sp?)


----------



## Mamaboid

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> When I saw Bridget's baby I had to do a double take, the baby looks like an ewok (sp?)


LOL...That is the first thing that came out of my mouth.  Adorable.


----------



## purplequeenvt

She does look like ewok, doesn't she?  

Rosa's babies are a little more cuddly than Bridget's, but Bridget's is so stinkin' cute!

It was dark and drizzly this morning, so I didn't have to go to work, but then it cleared up and was warm and sunny for the rest of the day. Nice huh? I spent the day outside (my uncle was here and helped me too!) shuffling things around so the animals remaining in the paddocks aren't too muddy. I still have to get a fence up for the rams and some of the llamas and one for the horses.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I took some pictures of our crab apple and apple trees this evening. They are in full bloom and beautiful!

I love the color contrast in this one, but I wish it was a little more in focus.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Two more lambs born last night at 11. A ram and a ewe and the ewe is majorly spotted!

#X013 Inigo





#X014 Anita










I managed to sleep until 8:30 (*gasp*) this morning, but I feel so much better as a result. Only 5 more ewes to go! I have to take better pictures of Fezzik and Roberta once their knobby knees straighten up. I guess it was a little snug in there!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We finally have most of the sheep out on grass. We rotational graze using portable electric netting. It usually works well, but this year, our 10-12 year old fences are starting to die. They don't charge very well which means the stupid lambs can get themselves stuck.  

This morning, before some of the family headed off to church for the early service, my dad and I went out to move the ewes so we don't have to worry about the lambs while we are gone. Our usually sheep dog, Click, is off at an agility trial, so we had to use Meg.

Now Meg is special. She is almost 9 and she had an "adverse reaction" to her rabies shot when she was 1 or 2.  She had seizures very frequently for months following the shot. The seizures then tapered to one every few months. She now hasn't had a seizure in years, but she still has a few wires loose. Before the shot, she was starting her herding training and she was showing some promise. After the shot, she would have seizures whenever she got excited, so she never ended up getting trained. She was just my goofy girl. Starting last year, when we needed an extra paw with the sheep and Click wasn't around, I would put Meg on a long leash and use her that way. It worked ok, but I never would have let her off leash because she would lose her head and scatter the sheep.

I've been using Meg to keep the ducks out of the pool all spring and she has gotten good at listening while trying to work, so this morning when we needed a dog, we used Meg. She did so well! She listened. She only gripped once, but it was a lamb that wasn't obeying her and she grabbed wool only and let go immediately. She kept the sheep were she was supposed to. I'm so proud of my little girl! It has only taken her 9 years to grow up!  

Once the large group was relatively contained, Meg decided that her #1 priority was Danny. (He has become even more of my little shadow than he was before. So of course he was standing next to me the whole time.) Meg spent the rest of the time running in circles around me and Danny. *Sigh* Maybe she isn't "all growed up" yet after all.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Oh my! Squash (Border Leicester) just had a giant ewe lamb. The baby weighed in at 16.5 lbs!


----------



## Queen Mum

Meg was making sure that Danny was being a good little sheep.  OR maybe she thought she was being replaced and she was confused?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Haha! I think Meg is in a constant state of confusion. As my dad likes to say "not even Meg knows what Meg's thinking". She is finally turning into a *good* dog.  I've always loved her no matter what, but there were a number of tough years. She's mellowing in her old age. Not that she's really old, she is only 9 (this July), but sometimes I catch a little glimpse of age.

Just a few minutes ago, she took the scoop out of the milk replacer bag and came into the living room to lick it out. I was sitting in there and I saw what she had. I put on a disappointed voice and said, "Meg, that's not your scoop is it?" She dropped it and slunk over to my side (you'd think I had hit her or something!) where she is now sleeping.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The long-awaited chicks have arrived! I ordered 14 (12 girls, 2 boys) Speckled Sussex, 5 d'Uccles, and 6 Anconas (for a friend) from Murray McMurray. They sent their "free rare, exotic" chick (always a rooster and not usually "rare" in my experience) which looks like a bantam Light Brahma as well as a spare Speckled Sussex rooster.

Falling asleep under the light.





Speckled Sussex





Ancona





Mille Fleur d'Uccle





Bantam Light Brahma





*Sigh*....So cute.


"Where. Is. My. Baby???"





Here she is....and she finally has a name, Eden!





I just cannot get over how big this lamb is. Her name is Squoze. It's a family joke, but it also seems appropriate given how hard it was to get her out and that her mother's name is Squash.  





More crab apple/apple tree pictures.....


----------



## purplequeenvt

Good Grief! I just re-weighed Squoze, the giant lamb. We weren't positive that our measurement was correct yesterday because Squoze kept slipping out of the sling. Any way, I brought her inside and used a different scale...........she was actually 18lbs!!


----------



## jodief100

pretty lamb.


----------



## purplequeenvt

jodief100 said:
			
		

> pretty lamb.


Thanks!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I have been spending the past couple days studying Shetland sheep color genetics. Yikes! Talk about confusing. I think things are starting to make sense though. I might even be able to tell you what the genotype is for all of them! 

Eden is a musket spotted gulmoget.





Inna is currently moorit, but I suspect that she is turning musket.





Fae is a black gulmoget.





We had a crossbred ram lamb born this afternoon.
 #X016 Rugen





His mom, Cyndi, is a first-timer that we bought last fall. She did a great job and required no assistance.

I found Valerie playing on the milking stand the other day. I think she is aspiring to be a dairy sheep someday!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Love the chicks!!!  
I have only ever had the regular dual purpose chicks before, and didn't realize that the chickens that have feathers down their legs as adults, have fluff down their legs as chicks! 
Lol! I guess I learn something new every day!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Love the chicks!!!
> I have only ever had the regular dual purpose chicks before, and didn't realize that the chickens that have feathers down their legs as adults, have fluff down their legs as chicks!
> Lol! I guess I learn something new every day!!!


Yeah, they do have fuzz down their legs. Isn't it cute!? I like to keep the dual purpose birds for their laying abilities, but I also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 having unusual/different birds. And I am a huge sucker for anything with strange feathers (like Frizzles!), top hats, beards, and "leg warmers", etc...


----------



## marlowmanor

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the chicks!!!
> I have only ever had the regular dual purpose chicks before, and didn't realize that the chickens that have feathers down their legs as adults, have fluff down their legs as chicks!
> Lol! I guess I learn something new every day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do have fuzz down their legs. Isn't it cute!? I like to keep the dual purpose birds for their laying abilities, but I also love having unusual/different birds. And I am a huge sucker for anything with strange feathers (like Frizzles!), top hats, beards, and "leg warmers", etc...
Click to expand...

If that is the type of chicken breeds you like you would love the batch of chicks we have right now. We have beards (Ameracaunas), hats (a polish), strange feathers (a frizzle), leg warmers (2 cochins), and even one that has a hat and beard (EE/polish mix)! Once I get some good new pictures of them I will have to be sure to share them in my journal. We also have a turken, and leghorns.


----------



## purplequeenvt

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the chicks!!!
> I have only ever had the regular dual purpose chicks before, and didn't realize that the chickens that have feathers down their legs as adults, have fluff down their legs as chicks!
> Lol! I guess I learn something new every day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do have fuzz down their legs. Isn't it cute!? I like to keep the dual purpose birds for their laying abilities, but I also love having unusual/different birds. And I am a huge sucker for anything with strange feathers (like Frizzles!), top hats, beards, and "leg warmers", etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the type of chicken breeds you like you would love the batch of chicks we have right now. We have beards (Ameracaunas), hats (a polish), strange feathers (a frizzle), leg warmers (2 cochins), and even one that has a hat and beard (EE/polish mix)! Once I get some good new pictures of them I will have to be sure to share them in my journal. We also have a turken, and leghorns.
Click to expand...

Ooooo!!! Yes, do share pictures! I have a pair of Sultans and they have almost all of the interesting feathering - hat, beard, vulture hocks, feathered feet..... Unfortunately, I don't think I'll even get any purebred chicks from them because poor Mr. Peabrain isn't very high on any of the ladies' lists. They laugh at him and run away.


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's been a very busy week! On Wednesday we had a woven wire fence installed, Thursday a single ram lamb (Rugen) was born, Saturday we spent a lot of time moving sheep fences and just general outdoor stuff, Sunday we picked up our piglets, and today 2 more lambs were born. Oh! And did I mention we are heading off to Italy and Germany in 12 days for 19 days????

The fence encloses about 2 acres. 





Piggles!!! They are 10-12 week old Gloucester Old Spot, Tamworth, and something else crosses.





X017 Shetland ram lamb born 5/14.





X018 Shetland ewe lamb born 5/14.


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh I do love the look of those shetland babies.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh I do love the look of those shetland babies.


I am absolutely in love with them! The personality is so different from your average sheep. I thought we had friendly sheep.....until I got the Shetlands. And they are so little and cute. They actually remind me of goats....

I really lucked out with these sheep though. They were given to me by a neighbor who was getting out of sheep (she didn't keep good records and they had lost ear tags and she could remember who was who, etc...) so I knew nothing about them (age, parents, registered or not) and then I bred them to a registered ram belonging to a friend. And I got wonderful lambs - 4 ewes and a ram! 

The best part is that, after weeks of digging through confusing paperwork and emails, I found that one of the ewes was already registered, and the other 2 could be registered because my neighbor had owned the ewe and my friend owned the ram, meaning that I could get all the necessary signatures. I'm planning on showing them at our local fairs.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Lambing is almost at a close. There is only ONE MORE ewe to go. Unfortunately, I don't think she will lamb before we leave for Italy on Saturday. Hopefully my sister and brother-in-law can handle things.

Jazmin had a single white ram lamb this morning at 12:15 am. We had been out all day (from 10 am to almost 10 pm) shopping for our trip and when we got home, Jazzy was in labor. I had to help her a bit because she is pretty small and her lamb was 11.5 lbs.







"Kiss me" - Inna, Shetland





My irises have bloomed!





Raindrops on roses.....well, rose leaves anyway.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Your lambs are so cute.  And I really like that pic of the leaf with the water droplet-looks professional.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I love the picture of the rain drops!!


----------



## elevan

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Queen Mum

Love your photos.  You really have an eye for pictures!


----------



## redtailgal

OH those are nice!!


----------



## elevan

Safe travels when you leave in a few days!

Your pics are always really nice, I cannot wait to see pics of your trip to Germany and Italy!  Have fun and travel safe!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanks for the compliments. I take pictures for my own pleasure, but it is nice to know other people like them too.  I am planning on taking tons of pictures while I'm away.

I still have a ton of prep before I am ready to leave on Saturday. I have to especially get the chicken coop set up. I have 2 broody hens and a broody duck that I have to move into crates because at least the chicken's eggs will hatch before I get back.

This was what I found the other day.






The 1st three boxes (from the left) are the broody birds. 

My little Danny Boy left today. *sniff* I will miss him, but I think he will be in a good place. He and 2 other lambs went to be pets. The family wanted "3 ewe lambs, 2 white and 1 black." And they wanted them now (not in a month). Normally I wouldn't let people dictate things like that, but we were doing a barter deal for use of 25 acres of hay field. So I pulled out a number of sheep - Danny (I really wanted them to take him, but he isn't a girl), 2 white ewe lambs, Waverly - the black and white crossbred who isn't ready to leave for another month, and 2 yearlings. The daughter wanted Danny right away, but the mother wasn't sure....she didn't really want a boy. That's when my dad played the "dinner card".  They picked Danny (we _have_ to save him from being someone's dinner, mom!) and the 2 white girls. The lambs are now living a couple roads over and we'll be able to see them once in a while because my sister shears sheep for the relatives of these folks (they also got sheep from us and the live on the same road as their relatives) and I'm sure she'll shear the lambs too.


----------



## elevan

You're being overrun with broodys too!  I just gained another one myself today.  Seems like everyone wants to be a mama!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've got broodies coming out my ears now! I set up the coopyesterday to make things easy for when we are gone. The broody count has now gone up to 2 ducks, 2 d'Uccles, 1 Sumatra, and there is possibly a Speckled Sussex under the sheep feeder, but I haven't checked this morning.


----------



## elevan

I hear so many folks say that they want broodys and can't seem to get one that goes broody.  I place zero stock in the "broodiness rating" that is placed on chickens as I've had breeds that aren't considered broody go broody.  I wonder what it is about yours and my farms that have our poultry all going broody.  I free range with minimal supplementation (most supplementation is for younger birds but since they're all together everyone gets a little) and keep waterers all over the place.  Besides that I really don't do anything special


----------



## purplequeenvt

I do about the same. They free range and they have their feeder which gets a set amount in it everyday and when it is gone it's gone. They have a waterer, a wading pool, sheep troughs, and whatever other water sources they can find.

One of my ducks broke her set. She was mad at me because I moved her, but my little mille fluer d'Uccle is hatching babies right now! There are 3 last I checked and there were at least 2 more eggs pipped. One baby looks like it is full Speckled Sussex and the other 2 look like they could be full d'Uccle. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll have time tomorrow to post any pictures of them as we leave on our grand adventure at 11 am.


----------



## elevan

Congrats on the chicks!  

Have a marvelous time on your trip!  I'm quite envious and will live vicariously through your photos when you return


----------



## purplequeenvt

*Sigh*.............finally, we are DONE with lambing. Betty, the last ewe, just lambed. I am so relieved. She had a big black girl (kind of wanted 2 boys to be named Romulus and Remus, but oh well  ).

The chicken has hatched out 5 chicks so far. 1 Speckled Sussex and 4 d'Uccles. 


I will definitely be posted some trip pictures when I get back!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We're in Germany! We arrived Wednesday evening and we are staying with friends. Last night my brother and I went to a Christian music festival with some of our friends. We saw the Newsboys, Casting Crowns, and several German groups as well. It was great, but we didn't get back until 1 am and my stupid farmer's brain won't usually let me sleep past 6:30 am.

Italy was awesome! Someday I will go back to Tuscany. And Pompeii! Wow. Pompeii was amazing. I took tons of pictures, but I won't be able to upload anything until we get home.

I'm trying not to miss my creatures too much, but I am a little sad to think that all my babies will be big when I get home. We've been getting reports from the home front occasionally. Ingrid (the hen that hatched chicks right before we left) has 5 babies, Demon Chicken (Sumatra) hatched out 4, and one of the Speckled Sussex has 3. That makes me feel like a bad farmer because I didn't think she would hatch anything before I got home - meaning she was setting (and I didn't notice she was gone) for a while before we discovered her.  This means that I have around 35 chicks right now between the ones that I bought and the ones that just hatched. Plus I still have one more hen setting (due to hatch as soon as I get back) and also a duck with around 12 eggs due a week later.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow how fun!!  Germany and Newsboys and Casting Crowns!  So jealous.  Casting Crowns was just at our church a little while back....love them!  Got any pics?


----------



## Queen Mum

Sounds like an amazing trip.  I am so glad you are getting lots of photos.  I can hardly wait to see what you have.  Not a bad farmer...  you will have lots of stories to tell your lambs when you get back, and they won't have grown THAT much.   What an exciting trip.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm having a quiet evening in tonight and I have access to a computer and internet so I thought I'd put a few pictures up for all of you. Almost everyone else is gone - the "adults" (the parents) went to a concert, the 2 (my brother and friend) young men went to the pub to watch the Germany/Portugal Euro Cup soccer game, so there are only the 4 of us girls left home. 

We have known the family we are staying with forever. My mother first meet them about 30 years ago when she lived in Germany for a year. They visited us a few times over the years and then, in 1999, their oldest son (then 17) stayed with us for a year. He was the big brother I never had. All four of their children have come to stay with us for a week or 2 at one time or another.

And now some pictures!

The Colosseum 











Roman Forum





Leaning Tower of Pisa





The Leaning Tower was built as a bell tower for a church and it took over 300 years to complete the church (~150 yrs), the baptistry, and the tower (~150yrs)

I like to call this picture "A weed with a view" - taken on Montserrat near Barcelona, Spain





One of my favorite places....Pompeii. It was amazing. There are houses that still have the original (very bright!) wall paintings and tile floors.










Mount Vesuvius


----------



## purplequeenvt

Geez.....I have chicks coming out my ears! I got message from my sister saying that another Speckled Sussex showed up with 1 chick today. I confused now, because I am fairly certain all the SS hens were accounted for when I left. Of course I could be really bad at counting and very unobservant. Another possibility is that it is the hen that vanished without a trace several weeks ago. It was over 3 weeks, but I suppose she could have just kept on trying. I won't know for sure unless my sister does a head count or until I get home.

This is the current chick count.
7 - 3 month old chicks
20 young hatchery chicks
16 young hen hatched chicks

There is still one more chicken (that I know of) and a duck setting. And my sister can't find her camera!!!!!! I dying over here. I _NEED_ pictures of my babies!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well...we are back from our trip. It was awesome, but I was definitely ready to come home. 

Our first stop was Rome. We visited the Bathes of Diocletian (now a church), the Roman Forum, the Colosseum, Palatine and Capitoline Hills, the Pantheon, etc... We also visited the Vatican City and saw the Sistine Chapel (no pictures allowed  ) and St. Peter's Basilica.

Aqueduct





After 4 days in Rome, we headed to the Norwegian Epic for a week long cruise of the Mediterranean.

The Epic is currently the largest cruise ship. It can hold nearly 5,000 passengers and 2,000 crew.





Day #1 - Tuscany 

Vinci - Leonardo di Vinci's hometown





Pisa





Day #2 - Cannes, Monaco, and Eze
We drove through Cannes, but we didn't actually get to see much of it.

The Monaco Formula One Grand Prix is raced on the streets of Monaco. This is the most famous (and dangerous) corner of all.





Eze is a tiny little village on the top of a mountain. It supposedly has a really great view, but it was cloudy, so we didn't get to see.










Day #3 - Provence (Avignon, Palace of the Popes, and Les Baux)

What's left of the Avignon Bridge





Palace of the Popes










Les Baux - another little village on a mountain










Vineyard (taken through the window of a moving bus)





Day #4 - Barcelona 

Gaudi's Sagrada Familia










Montserrat 





The *feral cat* on Montserrat. My brother told us to stay away from it because it was feral and would bite us......





Day #5 - Day at sea

Day #6 - Amalfi Coast

Positano and Sorrento















Limoncello





The Siren Islands from the Iliad





Pompeii















Day #7 - back to Rome

We then flew to Germany for a week. We didn't do a lot and the weather wasn't the best, but it still was a nice time. We were in the Stuttgart/Tbingen area.





















Punt boats on the Neckar River





And because I am a farm-girl.....





If anyone can tell me what kind of duck this.....the male was black with a white head.










I even found some sheep!





I have a tons of pictures of flowers that I might share at sometime, but I haven't gone through them yet.


----------



## Symphony

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> It is warm this morning and the sheep are all enjoying the sun.
> 
> #0174 is looking for a good name! Any suggestions?
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7068/6891707907_5f511cffb1.jpg
> 
> Jazmin - my favorite bottle baby ever.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7036/6891709309_c6a0614a10.jpg
> 
> Dixie
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7202/6891710629_a5abc2d6f6.jpg
> 
> 
> A view of the Adirondacks
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/6891706129_e69c4375c2.jpg


I am Seriously jealous of your views.  I want some mountains.


----------



## Symphony

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Well...we are back from our trip. It was awesome, but I was definitely ready to come home.
> 
> Our first stop was Rome. We visited the Bathes of Diocletian (now a church), the Roman Forum, the Colosseum, Palatine and Capitoline Hills, the Pantheon, etc... We also visited the Vatican City and saw the Sistine Chapel (no pictures allowed  ) and St. Peter's Basilica.
> 
> Aqueduct
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7083/7373571624_48784732e7.jpg
> 
> After 4 days in Rome, we headed to the Norwegian Epic for a week long cruise of the Mediterranean.
> 
> The Epic is currently the largest cruise ship. It can hold nearly 5,000 passengers and 2,000 crew.
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7189301133_a4b5ac558a.jpg
> 
> Day #1 - Tuscany
> 
> Vinci - Leonardo di Vinci's hometown
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7085/7189311535_d18d991afb.jpg
> 
> Pisa
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7374544754_661fafe5c5.jpg
> 
> Day #2 - Cannes, Monaco, and Eze
> We drove through Cannes, but we didn't actually get to see much of it.
> 
> The Monaco Formula One Grand Prix is raced on the streets of Monaco. This is the most famous (and dangerous) corner of all.
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8027/7188345233_61d7f11bac.jpg
> 
> Eze is a tiny little village on the top of a mountain. It supposedly has a really great view, but it was cloudy, so we didn't get to see.
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/7374565260_1c4f47e5d4.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8025/7189332413_52176916a0.jpg
> 
> Day #3 - Provence (Avignon, Palace of the Popes, and Les Baux)
> 
> What's left of the Avignon Bridge
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8026/7188348685_8cf34f3dce.jpg
> 
> Palace of the Popes
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8002/7188347381_8d8d164557.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8168/7188347819_fb2d4ddb32.jpg
> 
> Les Baux - another little village on a mountain
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7223/7188350017_7a422d2d7a.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8159/7188350199_b03d6db9fa.jpg
> 
> Vineyard (taken through the window of a moving bus)
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7077/7373583454_3e98d7775f.jpg
> 
> Day #4 - Barcelona
> 
> Gaudi's Sagrada Familia
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7188354935_9fbda93be7.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7215/7373587706_533c6b3d20.jpg
> 
> Montserrat
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8013/7188355483_b24b731344.jpg
> 
> The *feral cat* on Montserrat. My brother told us to stay away from it because it was feral and would bite us......
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8149/7188355213_6dcdb36d00.jpg
> 
> Day #5 - Day at sea
> 
> Day #6 - Amalfi Coast
> 
> Positano and Sorrento
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/7188358119_4d41557482.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7215/7188358355_d2c918eff4.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7088/7373590682_1f5f023c62.jpg
> 
> Limoncello
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7219/7373591490_9cc93375ae.jpg
> 
> The Siren Islands from the Iliad
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7219/7188358467_9392768ea6.jpg
> 
> Pompeii
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7088/7373596600_2f86870e22.jpg
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5193/7188363045_f2b3dff7c1.jpg
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5339/7373595946_6162ed13fe.jpg
> 
> Day #7 - back to Rome
> 
> We then flew to Germany for a week. We didn't do a lot and the weather wasn't the best, but it still was a nice time. We were in the Stuttgart/Tbingen area.
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7085/7188373889_b890f57749.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7090/7373606516_7f9280fd46.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/7188372933_f1dc8e714a.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8166/7373605522_ee5dbdc22a.jpg
> 
> Punt boats on the Neckar River
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5469/7373604304_0d689d1bf5.jpg
> 
> And because I am a farm-girl.....
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7105/7373603638_81b0f6d82d.jpg
> 
> If anyone can tell me what kind of duck this.....the male was black with a white head.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7213/7373603808_5e364320de.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7229/7188371515_041af49c1f.jpg
> 
> I even found some sheep!
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7373605180_bbd862b69c.jpg
> 
> I have a tons of pictures of flowers that I might share at sometime, but I haven't gone through them yet.


Well its not a Ruddy Duck so hmmm. Was the head all white or just the front half?


----------



## elevan

Beautiful pics.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Symphony said:
			
		

> Well its not a Ruddy Duck so hmmm. Was the head all white or just the front half?


I found a (not so great) picture of the male.


----------



## purplequeenvt

elevan said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics.  Thank you for sharing.


Thanks!


----------



## Symphony

Its an American Coot.  If they have ducklings they will be lovely.


----------



## Symphony

elevan said:
			
		

> I hear so many folks say that they want broodys and can't seem to get one that goes broody.  I place zero stock in the "broodiness rating" that is placed on chickens as I've had breeds that aren't considered broody go broody.  I wonder what it is about yours and my farms that have our poultry all going broody.  I free range with minimal supplementation (most supplementation is for younger birds but since they're all together everyone gets a little) and keep waterers all over the place.  Besides that I really don't do anything special


I think it greatly effects where they are raised and how.  If they see other hens doing and learn about it, then they may want to give it a try.  Now in some cases not all will be as good as others.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Symphony said:
			
		

> Its an American Coot.  If they have ducklings they will be lovely.


It looks similar, but I don't think that's what it is. They were in Germany and they didn't have the "frontal shield" that the coot has. They did have ducklings though.


----------



## elevan

Oh my, those ducklings are precious!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's been a while since I updated this thing. We've been rather busy. 

One of my sisters, G, (2 years younger than me) has been in the hospital since Wednesday. She has lost 50 + pounds since February because she can't digest anything and she is now severely emaciated. The doctors have no idea what is wrong. It's pretty scary seeing her like this. We brought her dog, Click, into see her yesterday. He climbed up on the bed next to her and lay there licking her arms. Please pray for her. She is so sick. 

My youngest sister (Lyd) spent the weekend at Sheep Camp. It is a 4-H camp, but it is open to other youth as well (Lyd is not in a club, too much paperwork  ). She had a lot of fun but is now pooped (and a little grumpy).

On Saturday we brought in 720 bales of 1st cut hay off of 7 acres. There are still between 20-25 acres left to cut, but we don't need all that 1st cut and we don't a place to store it, so we are trying to find somebody to buy it as mulch (it is very weedy). After haying, we rushed down to central VT (1 1/2 hours away) to go to a friend's graduation/going away party. He just graduated from HS and is heading off to West Point. He is the 4th of 9 kids (6 boys, 3 girls) and the 3 older boys are already at or have graduated from West Point. We got to the party at 8 - only 5 hours late - and we didn't leave until 11:30 pm.

It is supposed to be stormy all week so I think we'll focus on getting the house in shape.


----------



## elevan

Prayers for your sister G  
And  for you


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Will be praying for your sister, you and the family, and for the doctor's to have some insight.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanks for the prayers. There hasn't been much change. She's hanging in there, but the doctors need to figure things out quickly.


----------



## purplequeenvt

My sister seems to be slowly on the mend. She is still very weak, but she is slightly better. The drs. have no clue what started this whole thing and they say that we may never know. At this point they are focusing on getting some nutrition into her and getting her gut working again.


----------



## purplequeenvt

This is Helen.....





She is my 4 year old miniature mare. I've had her since she was 6 weeks old.





Helen is always on the "fluffy" side of things. She looks at food and gets fat. She is currently on a diet (again).





She is an interesting horse...a little bit spoiled maybe, but definitely entertaining.

(and yes, she had just had a bath!)


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Gimme a smooch!"


----------



## elevan

That mane on Helen is just too cute


----------



## purplequeenvt

elevan said:
			
		

> That mane on Helen is just too cute


Ya like it?  I just cut it off on Saturday. I was a little worried that she would look awful, but her mane was a huge mess so I decided to hack it off and start over. Now I think that the short cut looks really good on her. I may keep it in the 1-2" range so it stands straight up.

Just out of curiosity....what color would you call Helen?


----------



## RemudaOne

I would say that Helen is a Liver Chestnut. She's a cutie


----------



## purplequeenvt

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> I would say that Helen is a Liver Chestnut. She's a cutie


See that's the thing...she *looks* like a liver chestnut (has been that color her entire life). She also has a black dorsal stripe, dark points, and a brownish body so I thought she was a dun of some sort for a while. Then I did genetic testing on her just for the heck of it.......she is black. Boring old black, no dun, no grey, no other interesting modifying genes that would explain why she has never actually been black. Her mom is a bay tobiano (we also own her) and her dad (there is some confusion on what color he was) was a dark (I would assume black) horse that either greyed out or was a roan. He died before I got Helen so I never saw him. 

*sigh* I always get the strange ones.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've been meaning to post the results of our 2012 lambing season for a while now. Here are the official numbers.....

*Length of lambing season:* 86 days
*Total number of live lambs:* 38
*Rams:* 16
*Ewes:* 22

_Number of:_
*Singles:* 7
*Twins:* 13
*Triplets:* 2

_Breed Break-down:_
*Border Leicesters:* 18 - 9 ewes/9 rams
*Shetlands:* 5 - 4 ewes/1 ram
*Crossbred:* 15 - 8 ewes/7 rams

*Total number of ewes lambed:* 22
*Number of Border Leicester ewes:* 9
*Number of Shetland ewes:* 3
*Number of Crossbred ewes:* 10

*Total lambing percentage:* 172% or 1.72 lambs per ewe
*Border Leicester:* 200% or 2 lambs/ewe
*Shetland:* 166% or 1.66 lambs/ewe
*Crossbred:* 150% or 1.5 lambs/ewe

We had a lambing percentage of 125% last year, so I am pretty happy with these numbers. I think we had some nice lambs. We've picked out the lambs that we plan to keep as replacement stock. Lyd and I are already thinking about breeding for the fall.


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## purplequeenvt

Remember this little cutie??? 





Nemo got her wrap off a couple weeks before we went to Europe. And, as I feared, she couldn't straighten her leg. We did a little physical therapy with it and it got a little better, but not significantly. At that point I decided that we would just grow her out and slaughter her this fall. Nemo had other ideas though. When we got back from our trip her leg was completely better. She doesn't even have a limp! And to top it all off, she is definitely better quality than her sister.

Here she is today.





Valerie has completely wormed her way into my heart. She is the sweetest lamb ever. Lyd was worried that all of the animals would have forgotten us by the time we got home, but as soon as we went into the paddock to see the sheep, Valerie came running over to be pet.





Eloise on the other hand is a spazoid. She didn't get handled as much because she was so young when we left, but I am showing her this year so I am sure she will be obnoxiously friendly by the fall.





Eloise's brother, Eugene, is just plain cute!





Nice ears!





Best buds...





Hetty had an accident the other day. She was escaping from the paddock and got her leg stuck. She has a big gash in her back leg and was in a lot of pain, but the vet gave her some banamine and she's feeling better now.





On a side note.....it is extremely difficult to take pictures when there is a goat climbing in your lap, nibbling on the camera (and sticking her nose in the way of the shot), and licking your legs. This is why there are no new pictures of Lyric. 

My little Star (I did _NOT_ name him, LOL). I have had him for 6 years since he was 2. He was a stallion when I brought him home, but you never would have known. 










We've never raised pigs before and I was rather nervous about it, but I am finding these piggles to be very entertaining. They _love_ water!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It has been an aggravating couple weeks. 

I've been away at our church's youth retreat (great time!), but now that I am home there is so much to be done. 

Most of the sheep are very anemic and it doesn't seem to be parasites. We had 3 sheep (1 lamb and 2 ewes) that got bottle-jaw last week. I de-wormed (again), gave them B complex and the bottle-jaw cleared up. I got back Saturday afternoon and shortly afterwards one of the ewes died. I did an autopsy of sorts and got some samples of poop and liver. I have to call the vet in the morning and have them come out and help me figure this thing out. I hate this time of year.

Another stress is that a predator has found my birds. I have lost most of the chicks that I purchased and hatched this year. I suspect a possum. My strategy for right now is to lock up all the important birds in dog crates to keep them safe. I also have a radio playing in the coop. I'm going need to do renovations to make the coop more secure.

My sister is home (after 3 weeks) from the hospital, but she is far from well. It is going to a long time before she is truly healthy again.


----------



## ILuvSheep

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> It has been an aggravating couple weeks.
> 
> I've been away at our church's youth retreat (great time!), but now that I am home there is so much to be done.
> 
> Most of the sheep are very anemic and it doesn't seem to be parasites. We had 3 sheep (1 lamb and 2 ewes) that got bottle-jaw last week. I de-wormed (again), gave them B complex and the bottle-jaw cleared up. I got back Saturday afternoon and shortly afterwards one of the ewes died. I did an autopsy of sorts and got some samples of poop and liver. I have to call the vet in the morning and have them come out and help me figure this thing out. I hate this time of year.
> 
> Another stress is that a predator has found my birds. I have lost most of the chicks that I purchased and hatched this year. I suspect a possum. My strategy for right now is to lock up all the important birds in dog crates to keep them safe. I also have a radio playing in the coop. I'm going need to do renovations to make the coop more secure.
> 
> My sister is home (after 3 weeks) from the hospital, but she is far from well. It is going to a long time before she is truly healthy again.


Ya know, all i ever did is see your pics, but you need a hugs! 

  Hope you can figure this bottle jaw out!

and OMG what happened to that cuty little lamb???!!!! I love all your animals, their all so cute   (again)


----------



## ILuvSheep

Oh, and heres for your sister


----------



## purplequeenvt

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been an aggravating couple weeks.
> 
> I've been away at our church's youth retreat (great time!), but now that I am home there is so much to be done.
> 
> Most of the sheep are very anemic and it doesn't seem to be parasites. We had 3 sheep (1 lamb and 2 ewes) that got bottle-jaw last week. I de-wormed (again), gave them B complex and the bottle-jaw cleared up. I got back Saturday afternoon and shortly afterwards one of the ewes died. I did an autopsy of sorts and got some samples of poop and liver. I have to call the vet in the morning and have them come out and help me figure this thing out. I hate this time of year.
> 
> Another stress is that a predator has found my birds. I have lost most of the chicks that I purchased and hatched this year. I suspect a possum. My strategy for right now is to lock up all the important birds in dog crates to keep them safe. I also have a radio playing in the coop. I'm going need to do renovations to make the coop more secure.
> 
> My sister is home (after 3 weeks) from the hospital, but she is far from well. It is going to a long time before she is truly healthy again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, all i ever did is see your pics, but you need a hugs!
> 
> Hope you can figure this bottle jaw out!
> 
> and OMG what happened to that cuty little lamb???!!!! I love all your animals, their all so cute   (again)
Click to expand...

Thanks ILuvSheep! 

I'm feeling better today. Nobody else dropped dead and I had the vet come out to look over the sheep. We collected fecals from the sick lamb, a lamb that has diarrhea, and an adult ewe, plus I gave her the stuff I collected from the ewe that died. The sick lamb and the dead ewe had really high counts (2,000 and 3,000 eggs per gram), the ewe lamb had above normal, but not excessive (850 eggs per gram), and the adult ewe had very low numbers (50 eggs per gram). Parasites are most definitely the problem. The dewormer we've been using isn't working here anymore.

The vet was hopeful that the sick lamb, Athos, would pull through, but we shall see. He is extremely dehydrated, skinny, and anemic, but he gets up and down and drinks and eats. He is also very responsive. The vet put her stuff in his pen and he immediately went over and started eating her gloves. 

All of the lambs are on dry lot right now and I have to go through all of them to check body condition, eye color, etc. I'm planning to sort them into 2 or 3 groups so that it is easier to give them exactly what each one needs. Some need deworming, some need to be treated for coccidia, others just need more grain. It will be a challenge because I don't have any of my helpers this week. 


In happier news....I have a couple ducklings! They hatched last week while I was gone.

This is Little Blue





LB had a little accident today. She (wishful thinking!  ) ran from her mother and sister (more wishful thinking) and got herself into the wading pool - "but Mom....it was really hot!". She swam around for a while and but then she couldn't get out. Thankfully I was outside and heard her crying. Bu,t because she is too young to get that wet, she was really cold. I had to bring her inside in a towel for a bit to dry her off. I don't think she likes me......

I don't have any pictures of the other baby yet because she had an injured eye when I got home (not sure what happened...poked it on an eggshell maybe.)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been an aggravating couple weeks.
> 
> I've been away at our church's youth retreat (great time!), but now that I am home there is so much to be done.
> 
> Most of the sheep are very anemic and it doesn't seem to be parasites. We had 3 sheep (1 lamb and 2 ewes) that got bottle-jaw last week. I de-wormed (again), gave them B complex and the bottle-jaw cleared up. I got back Saturday afternoon and shortly afterwards one of the ewes died. I did an autopsy of sorts and got some samples of poop and liver. I have to call the vet in the morning and have them come out and help me figure this thing out. I hate this time of year.
> 
> Another stress is that a predator has found my birds. I have lost most of the chicks that I purchased and hatched this year. I suspect a possum. My strategy for right now is to lock up all the important birds in dog crates to keep them safe. I also have a radio playing in the coop. I'm going need to do renovations to make the coop more secure.
> 
> My sister is home (after 3 weeks) from the hospital, but she is far from well. It is going to a long time before she is truly healthy again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, all i ever did is see your pics, but you need a hugs!
> 
> Hope you can figure this bottle jaw out!
> 
> and OMG what happened to that cuty little lamb???!!!! I love all your animals, their all so cute   (again)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ILuvSheep!
> 
> I'm feeling better today. Nobody else dropped dead and I had the vet come out to look over the sheep. We collected fecals from the sick lamb, a lamb that has diarrhea, and an adult ewe, plus I gave her the stuff I collected from the ewe that died. The sick lamb and the dead ewe had really high counts (2,000 and 3,000 eggs per gram), the ewe lamb had above normal, but not excessive (850 eggs per gram), and the adult ewe had very low numbers (50 eggs per gram). Parasites are most definitely the problem. The dewormer we've been using isn't working here anymore.
> 
> The vet was hopeful that the sick lamb, Athos, would pull through, but we shall see. He is extremely dehydrated, skinny, and anemic, but he gets up and down and drinks and eats. He is also very responsive. The vet put her stuff in his pen and he immediately went over and started eating her gloves.
> 
> All of the lambs are on dry lot right now and I have to go through all of them to check body condition, eye color, etc. I'm planning to sort them into 2 or 3 groups so that it is easier to give them exactly what each one needs. Some need deworming, some need to be treated for coccidia, others just need more grain. It will be a challenge because I don't have any of my helpers this week.
> 
> 
> In happier news....I have a couple ducklings! They hatched last week while I was gone.
> 
> This is Little Blue
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7587482402_87ccb50f88.jpg
> 
> LB had a little accident today. She (wishful thinking!  ) ran from her mother and sister (more wishful thinking) and got herself into the wading pool - "but Mom....it was really hot!". She swam around for a while and but then she couldn't get out. Thankfully I was outside and heard her crying. Bu,t because she is too young to get that wet, she was really cold. I had to bring her inside in a towel for a bit to dry her off. I don't think she likes me......
> 
> I don't have any pictures of the other baby yet because she had an injured eye when I got home (not sure what happened...poked it on an eggshell maybe.)
Click to expand...

Awww, LB is sooo cute!

Hope you can find a wormer that will work ! If I could I'd come down there and be your helper 
How old is LB and was she hatched Broody or incubator and how hot was it? We let our ducklings swim when its 70ish or colder out, in 40ish temp. water, and we never dry 'em


----------



## purplequeenvt

It was almost 90 today, but since she is less than a week old, she doesn't have the oils necessary to keep her dry. The babies were hatched by a broody duck. Mama isn't the best mother in the world though.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> It was almost 90 today, but since she is less than a week old, she doesn't have the oils necessary to keep her dry. The babies were hatched by a broody duck. Mama isn't the best mother in the world though.


OOh, lol.

Well, they are usually a week or so


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's been another awful, terrible, no good day. It started out pretty well (expect for the dog waking me up at 5:30). Athos was quite perky, he ate a couple handfuls of grain, and I gave him his daily treatments. A couple hours later he was pretty much comatose. I have very little hope he will survive the night. And then, when I went out to check on Athos around 2, I found a ewe dead. She had been *fine* - no bottle jaw, not at all lethargic or appearing sick in any way only an hour and half before. 2 ewes and 2 lambs have developed bottle jaw today too.

I borrowed some Cydectin from a friend and treated the sheep with bottle jaw plus a few other pale ones. I didn't look through the whole group as it was after 5 when I started and there is only so much 1 person can do. The rest will have to wait until the morning.

These sheep are NOT going back on pasture until this stupid problem is sorted out. We may even keep the lambs on dry lot for the rest of the summer. Did I mention that I hate this time of year. I work so hard to give the lambs a good start, they are growing well, and then you turn your back for a second and they are dropping dead.


----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## purplequeenvt

I was outside fiddling around with Athos a little bit ago and I decided to try to make him more comfortable. He is now on a plastic board with holes so when he pees or poops he won't have to lay in it. I also propped him up between 2 hay bales. He isn't able to keep his head up on his own otherwise. I put towels across the bales to shade him from the sun and towels under his knees for padding and by his head so he won't hurt his eyes.

He drank a bunch of water this morning and he also ate some hay and a couple handfuls of grain. Treatment plan, if he is doing ok later, will be his 2nd dose of Sulfadimethoxine for coccidia and some liquid vitamins. His color is a little better, his eyes aren't as sunken (maybe we've defeated the worst of the dehydration??) and his head and ears are warm, but not hot. I am encouraged, but not getting my hopes up. It is heartbreaking how much this lamb wants to live. I have never seen a sheep in this condition that just keeps fighting.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas




----------



## SheepGirl

Could Athos have meningeal worms?


----------



## purplequeenvt

I don't think so. He doesn't have any neurological problems, he's just too weak to stand or keep his head up. I am hoping for the best, but expecting the worst.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Today has been a better day. I handled every single one of our aged ewes, yearling ewes, and lambs - all 67 of them. I was checking their state of anemia, body condition, etc... I even de-liced (de-loused??) all of them and weighed all the lambs. It took forever seeing as it was only me doing what we normally have 3 people doing. But it is done and most of them look really good.

Athos is still alive, but he is back in his comatose state. He isn't really comatose, he's just too weak to move. His ears twitch towards me whenever I talk to him. Poor baby.

Now that I've shared all the boring/depressing stuff I'll talk about something more interesting.

As I was working with the sheep this afternoon, Squoze, the giant ewe lamb, was sad because her mummy had already been treated and kicked out of the pen. Squoze cried at the fence for a while, but then came into the shed and was watching me. I had been catching a lamb at a time, put them in the small treatment pen,check them over, weigh, treat, and record, and then I would open the gate at the other side of the pen and let the sheep out into the main paddock. Anyway, Squoze had been watching me do this routine with several lambs and, when I was done with my current lamb and opened the gate to get the next, Squoze came over, walked into the pen, and climbed onto the scale all by herself. She then stood there quietly as I checked her eyes, her condition, and squirted de-licer on her back. Lyd would be so proud of her baby!  

Another interesting animal....Dino Chicken....I think her name is really Maya or something like that (again, Lyd's), but I call her Dino Chicken. She is a big, fat Partridge Rock and she runs like a T-Rex. Since I started loosing birds to the mystery creature I've been locking the important chickens (like Mr. Frizzle! He even gets his own crate ) in dog crates for the night. Dino Chicken for the past couple nights is the only chicken who has learned the routine. Everyone else is scattered around on the perches, but there in the back of the crate is Dino Chicken. She always looks very smug and self-satisfied, like she has the best spot in the crate and _no one_ is going to take it from her....


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm sorry if this thread has turned depressing.....but bear with me a little longer.

It has been a long, hot, stressful, upsetting, horrible, depressing week. Between the sick sheep, the dead sheep, my sick sister (she is doing tons better though!), and now some emotionally trying problems with another family member. I can't go into any details about this last one, but please keep my family in your prayers. We have been through a lot in the past 4 years.

I haven't lost any other sheep besides the 2 ewes. I thought I had lost a lamb on Friday. I went out 1st thing in the morning to check everyone and little Flo was flat on her side in the mud. I didn't see any movement at all, but when I got over to her she opened her eye and looked up at me. She was pretty skinny and the day before she had fallen over when I pushed her out of the way. My speculation is that she got know over by the other sheep as she was trying to eat and got trampled into the ground and she was to weak to get up. I pulled her up, she stumbled around for a while until she got her balance back. I gave her a horrible trim to get the wet, stinky, poopy wool off her. I think she is still mad at me about that.

Athos is still alive. He is super weak, but alive. No more fever, only slightly dehydrated, poops a ton(!). Now I think we just have to hope that we can get him up again. I've been moving him around every day so that he isn't constantly in one position and I drape him over a hay bale once a day so he can stretch his legs out. I'm hoping to put together a sling so that he can be suspended and have his legs down where he can start trying to use them again. He isn't eating a ton of hay (too hard for him maybe?), but he is eating a lot, relatively speaking, of grain. He and Flo are in an "ICU" pen together. I think having Flo with him is cheering Athos up. She sleeps next to him at night.


Thank you for letting me vent a little. I promise that I will try to be less depressing in the future! 

Maybe I'll talk about something more interesting tomorrow....how does living organ donation (a topic very close to my heart) sound? Or sheep showing? We have a couple fairs coming up soon.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

a living organ donation sounds great! if you have the time to deal with a surgery (cours after you get the sick sheep feeling better) and someone to watch them for a bit, go for it


----------



## that's*satyrical

Sorry, I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## purplequeenvt

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> a living organ donation sounds great! if you have the time to deal with a surgery (cours after you get the sick sheep feeling better) and someone to watch them for a bit, go for it


I am already a donor! I was part of a large chain of donors and recipients and I gave my kidney to a stranger so that my brother could get one that matched him. I will tell all about my experience soon. Living donation is not for everyone, but I would encourage everyone to at least consider it.


----------



## elevan

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a living organ donation sounds great! if you have the time to deal with a surgery (cours after you get the sick sheep feeling better) and someone to watch them for a bit, go for it
> 
> 
> 
> I am already a donor! I was part of a large chain of donors and recipients and I gave my kidney to a stranger so that my brother could get one that matched him. I will tell all about my experience soon. Living donation is not for everyone, but I would encourage everyone to at least consider it.
Click to expand...

Good for you!  Giving such a gift is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Praying you have better days ahead and soon.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a living organ donation sounds great! if you have the time to deal with a surgery (cours after you get the sick sheep feeling better) and someone to watch them for a bit, go for it
> 
> 
> 
> I am already a donor! I was part of a large chain of donors and recipients and I gave my kidney to a stranger so that my brother could get one that matched him. I will tell all about my experience soon. Living donation is not for everyone, but I would encourage everyone to at least consider it.
Click to expand...

Oh wow. Didn't realize you alwready had! 

 for better days


----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanks for the support everyone. It is nice knowing that there are people *out there* who are thinking of me. 

I let the 2 ducklings out with all the other ducks a few days ago. They are having so much fun being free and the other adult ducks have been great with them. 

Little Blue and *her* *sister*






The Puddle-Duck family





I will tell all about my family's "Kidney Adventure" in the very near future.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Awww... so cute


----------



## SheepGirl

I love all your photos 

How's Athos doing tonight?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Athos is holding in there. I think he is getting a little grumpy though. I found him some clean - in other words, no parasites - grass yesterday and he chowed that down. I am going to put together a sling for him today so that he can get off his belly and start using his legs. Hopefully that will help him.


----------



## Cricket

Hey, I don't keep up with reading journals, sorry to hear you've been having a rough time.  I'm about an hour and half from you, so if you get in a pinch again please don't hesitate to pm me.  I've little experience with sheep, used to have goats ,but don't mind poop clean up, and can (usually!) follow directions.  Hope things start improving soon!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Cricket said:
			
		

> Hey, I don't keep up with reading journals, sorry to hear you've been having a rough time.  I'm about an hour and half from you, so if you get in a pinch again please don't hesitate to pm me.  I've little experience with sheep, used to have goats ,but don't mind poop clean up, and can (usually!) follow directions.  Hope things start improving soon!


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. I did get my minions (aka little sisters) back from camp. Of course I promptly put them back to work.

My poor little Athos passed during the night. He was doing better. I had him in his sling and his was eating, drinking, pooping, and all the other important things, but I think he was just to far gone physically. I'm too emotionally spent in other areas right now that I can't even really think about this.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Roll farms




----------



## jodief100




----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanks, I needed the *hugs*. 


It's my Meg's birthday today! She is 9, but doesn't look (or act!) a day over 2.  She got a bath and had a photo shoot in celebration.











"Really mom??"





Such talent!





Oops!


----------



## elevan

Happy Birthday Meg!  Give her a big hug from us BYHers!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Meg is B-U-TI-FULL !!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Meg is B-U-TI-FULL !!!


Why thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Our 1st local fair is only 5 days away! We are bringing 23 sheep, 3 ducks (mama duck and her babies), 12 rabbits, and 2 alpacas (they belong to someone else, but they are away and won't be back in time to bring them to the fair grounds the day before). I also have 83 eggs incubating for the hatching display in the Children's Barnyard. Hopefully some hatch.  

I've been having bad dreams about the whole incubating thing. I had a really bad hatch a few months ago and I was worrying about getting it right this time. Anyway, I kept dreaming that all the eggs hatched a week early and then a few days ago I went to the basement to work on a project and I heard peeping coming from one of the incubators....I almost had a heart attack! One of the bantam eggs was hatching! I had taken 4 eggs from my sister's bantam who recently started setting. I didn't know when she had started, but I thought that it had only been a few days...WRONG! Unfortunately, the chick didn't survive. The mother hen hatched 3 chicks out of her 4 remaining eggs.

We do a lot of stuff at this fair...we are very involved with the sheep. At least one of us has shown sheep here for the past 10+ years, this year there are 2 of us plus 2 friends (showing our sheep). Usually my mom is the show secretary (not this year though) and I have been the ring steward for the past I don't know how many years. We bring a bunch of animals to the Children's Barnyard and help out in there a lot. I also sing in the Addison County Gospel Choir which performs the first evening.

I'll post pictures and results after we get back from the fair.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm back! It rained half the fair, but everyone had a good time. The sheep did ok in the show, not as well as Lyd hoped, but well enough. Not a one of my 83 eggs hatched. The theory is that they got way too cold the 1st couple of nights. I was going to bring the eggs home and crack them open, but someone threw them all away as they were cleaning up, despite the fact that they were all in _my_ incubator and cartons. I was a little peeved about that. Thankfully somebody else 

Now for the pictures!

Youth Show - Intermediate showmanship. Lyd got 3rd out of 14 and the 2 friends that we brought with us got 7th and 9th.






Sebastian in the Natural Colored Best Fleece class (youth show)





Lyd and her friend "C" after the Wool Leadline contest





NC aged Border Leicester ewes (open show)





NC BL flock (open show)





White BL flock (open show)





White BL ewe lambs (open show)





My Shetland flock (I had the only Shetlands there and all of the little kids wanted to help show them)





Aged Shetland ewe - Bridget





Champion Shetland ewe - Inna





Inna in the Supreme Ewe class





Eugene in Supreme Ram - he didn't get supreme, but the judge said that he got the Most Well behaved ram award  He stayed right where I put him the entire time. all I had to do was scratch his chest.





As you can see, my Shetlands were abused the whole week....





Lyd went into the sheep tent one afternoon and found a young boy (another exhibitor) in one of the Shetland pens. She asked him what he was doing, his response...."They're so cute!" I had people asking me if they could take my sheep out and carry them around. *shakes head*

One of our friends with Fae





Steve and her daughter, Rebecca





Natural Colored ewe lamb class - the NC BL's were combined with all the other natural colored sheep because there weren't *enough* exhibitors to have their own show according to 4-H rules.





Costume class. They were the 7 of monks of the Verizon Order come to share their excellent coverage against the precipitation that had fallen over the land. 





Blocking and Fitting competition


----------



## purplequeenvt

We are on day 2 of the Champlain Valley Fair, 8 more to go. We had the youth sheep show yesterday and the meat show today.

Lyd won her showmanship class! I'm so proud of her. And her little buddy, a young girl that Lyd has been working with all summer, got 1st in the novice showmanship.

Anyway, I wanted to share a picture that I took today......






The Hampshire is the biggest ram in the barn and Eugene, my little Shetland ram, is the smallest.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Omg!! Adorable!


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## Bridgemoof

oh my gosh how cute is that! Love the big ram and the little shetland under him. And lol at the "abused" shetlands! Looks li ke you had a great time.


----------



## wana be farmer

How old are those Shetland sheep?


----------



## wana be farmer

How old are those Shetland sheep?


----------



## purplequeenvt

wana be farmer said:
			
		

> How old are those Shetland sheep?


3 of the girls were born May 1st and the ram and his sister, Eloise, were born May 14th.


----------



## BrownSheep

I've come to the decision I must never get Shetlands. A) they are so cute Ild start to hoard them. B) Ild accident kill them by stepping on them. And  C) I have cats bigger than them


----------



## purplequeenvt

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I've come to the decision I must never get Shetlands. A) they are so cute Ild start to hoard them. B) Ild accident kill them by stepping on them. And  C) I have cats bigger than them


Those are all good reasons, but think how many Shetlands you could have in place of normal size sheep! You could afford to hoard most of them.


----------



## Bridgemoof

We got 3 shetland sheep several months ago. They are cute, BUT, they basically have left the farm, lol. They are so small, they went under the hot wire we have and have been roaming around ever since. They are now OFF our property in the woods next to our property, roaming around. They come back once in a while to look at us and laugh. Stinkers.


----------



## wana be farmer

what size are they when they are full grown?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> We got 3 shetland sheep several months ago. They are cute, BUT, they basically have left the farm, lol. They are so small, they went under the hot wire we have and have been roaming around ever since. They are now OFF our property in the woods next to our property, roaming around. They come back once in a while to look at us and laugh. Stinkers.


I have one lamb like that. I can't keep her in anything. She doesn't go anywhere though and she will come right over to you when you call her.


----------



## purplequeenvt

wana be farmer said:
			
		

> what size are they when they are full grown?


Usually about 70-100 lbs.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I love that picture!!!


----------



## jodief100

Oh my goodness!  I just want to snuggle with those little sheep.  Do you think they will sit in my lap?


----------



## purplequeenvt

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness!  I just want to snuggle with those little sheep.  Do you think they will sit in my lap?


Ummmm.....yes. They would most definitely sit in your lap.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The big fair is over. It went very well, the weather was great, the shows went smoothly, and we didn't have any major problems.

Little Eugene and his big ribbon





Eugene was by far the favorite sheep in the tent. Everybody, exhibitors and fair-goers alike, wanted to have him.

Fae and her big ribbon





Inna looking pretty for the judge.





The Shetlands were popular with the little people





One of the Jr. exhibitors with his Lincoln ewe, Chocolate.





One of my sisters and Steve





Shearing demo


----------



## Symphony

I've fallen in love with Shetlands.  Fae is my fav but they are all sweet looking, including that sister, how old is she?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Symphony said:
			
		

> I've fallen in love with Shetlands.  Fae is my fav but they are all sweet looking, including that sister, how old is she?


That particular sister is 21 and not usually as sweet as she looks.


----------



## Symphony

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've fallen in love with Shetlands.  Fae is my fav but they are all sweet looking, including that sister, how old is she?
> 
> 
> 
> That particular sister is 21 and not usually as sweet as she looks.
Click to expand...

  I can say that about some family too. The Shetlands are wonderful little animals.  I went to visit a breeder today and though I didn't come home with any, they are a delightful sheep.


----------



## Queen Mum

Darn,  if I had a field of grass, I would have a couple of those sheep.  Now those are sweet looking little animals.  But really, the picture of the little guy with glasses...?  That is just too cute for words.


Wish they made a mini hair sheep like that.  But what would you do with them?


----------



## Cricket

Good showing!  Are you showing at Tunbridge?   I went to Orleans Cty and saw the a dairy show, which I enjoyed, but they had very few beef cows other than some cool oxen teams.  Hoping Tunbridge still has more heritage breeds.


----------



## jodief100

I want some shetland sheep.  I really, really, really want some shetland sheep.  (pouts, kicks rocks)


----------



## purplequeenvt

Cricket said:
			
		

> Good showing!  Are you showing at Tunbridge?   I went to Orleans Cty and saw the a dairy show, which I enjoyed, but they had very few beef cows other than some cool oxen teams.  Hoping Tunbridge still has more heritage breeds.


No, we don't go to Tunbridge. We don't have the time to go to a lot of fairs, so we focus on the 2 local fairs.


----------



## purplequeenvt

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I want some shetland sheep.  I really, really, really want some shetland sheep.  (pouts, kicks rocks)


You should get some! I never thought I would like them, but now that they are here, I absolutely love them! And they are very popular wherever I take them because they are so stinking cute and personable.


----------



## Cricket

It must be a huge time commitment!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's been a long, hard weekend.

We bring a petting zoo to a local farm market/apple orchard for their fall festival and that event was this weekend. That is usually fine and they pay us generously, but this year I got sick Friday night. My dad and my 2 little sisters were able to get everything there and set up in time and I dragged my butt out of the house a couple hours later and joined them. It was a cold damp day. The animals were all well behaved, some of the visitors not so much. There seemed to be a higher concentration of *stupid city people* than usually. 

The most memorable visitor was a 12 or so year old boy who, with his parents looking on, lifted the ducks' fence off the ground and was standing there shaking it and yelling to the ducks to "Run! Be free! Run away!". I had to explain to him in detail what would happen to my domesticated Blue Swedish ducks if they were released into the wild.

Sunday was a better day. Warmer, fewer aggravating people (lots of dumb dog owners though - I mean really....my little chicken is screaming and jumping around in the cage and you think it is alright to let your dog continue to bark at him?). The big bummer to the day though was that we have decided that it is time to put my old llama Shadow down. 

Shadow is 16 and he started having trouble getting up and down and then he had trouble walking. As of yesterday he could no longer get himself off the ground. He seemed to be quite uncomfortable last night. I'm sure if we put a lot of time and money into it we could nurse him along for another few months or maybe a year, but that doesn't seem kind to him. He has lived a long life and he has been loved dearly. I took him to every event that we brought animals to. He loves Gus the goat and all of the lambs - he was so kind and gentle with them.

He been with us for 12 years so saying goodbye to him is very, very hard for me. I knew this day was coming soon, but it doesn't make it any easier.

To make things harder, we are considering putting a 2nd llama down at the same time. Hayley is only 13 and we've had her for 12 years. She's an old stubborn block-head (always has been), but she has arthritis pretty badly. It hurts me to watch her walk. I don't know that it would be nice to put her through another winter. 

Well that was my weekend, how was yours?


----------



## jodief100

So sorry about your llamas.  

I have decided some people's children need to be leashed.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here is some brand new baby cuteness to cheer everyone up!







Alfonso and Cleopatra are purebred Border Leicester twins born 2 days ago. They are bottle babies we got from a friend because the ewe wasn't making any milk. They are special babies because it is extremely uncommon (I've never heard of it happening) to have Border Leicesters breed out of season.

Speaking of lambs, we've got all of our breeding groups set up.  Lambs should start arriving the beginning of February. We have 4 different breeding groups with 26 or 27 ewes being bred.


----------



## Queen Mum

Are those cute or what?   Too cute for words!


----------



## bonbean01

awwww...so adorable..almost look fake with their excess cuteness!


----------



## Queen Mum

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> awwww...so adorable..almost look fake with their excess cuteness!


They look like their little faces are sewn on.   You almost want to prop them up on a bed.  Or hug them or something.   I bet the poo isn't fake though.


----------



## BrownSheep

I love those tight little curls newborns have! Even when they're still stained that yellow color. I WANT BABIES!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh my, sooo cute! Lucky you. We LOVE laambies!

I am so sorry about your llamas, though. Hugs to you.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The new lambs are doing well. They got their tails docked yesterday (later than I usually like to do it) and they carried on like only bottle lambs do. Silly little things are going to be spoiled rotten. They only spent their 1st night here on the porch. Lyd moved them out to the barn the next day.

Alfonso (Cleopatra isn't very photogenic) 





Celia Mae (aka Spazoid)





Eden. Aren't her amber eyes pretty??





And now.....even more babies!

My Sumatra hen ran off to set on some eggs and they hatched yesterday. She has 6 of these little fluff balls....










And finally, this is what happens when you cross an Old English Game Bantam hen to a Frizzle (double copy of the frizzle gene, too) Cochin rooster.





I'm hoping they are just going through their awkward stage. :/


----------



## BrownSheep

They aren't awekward! I love it!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh my goodness aren't those Game bantam frizzle cochins cute!  I really like them.  They are quite interesting looking.   Sort of like a prettier version of a vulture chicken kind of bird.  And don't get me wrong. I think vultures are beautiful.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Very cute pics!  Love the lambs!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've decided that I need to find a different Shetland ram this year. The one I was using, Maple Man (same ram as last year) had a run in with the Burdizzo earlier in the year, but my friend who owns him didn't think that it had worked and I check his testicles months ago and they were both full size. I brought him home last week and he has shown no interest in the girls....I checked his testicles again and sure enough, they are now small and raisin-ish. Oh well! I loved the babies I got from him this spring and I wish I could use him again. My friend has a black ram lamb that I am going to use instead. Hopefully that works out better.


----------



## Queen Mum

That sounds like an unfortunate run-in.  For him, that is.  Black huh?  Sounds pretty.  Hope to see pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Life is crazy (as usual). We've had rain almost everyday for the past week or so. Makes it kind of hard to get the last of the hay in.  I haven't taken any pictures of the new Shetland ram yet....darn rain....but he is cute. Lyd and I were told to come up with a name for him, so we've been calling him Fritz. Interesting story about Fritz.....

We picked him up from my friend, got him home, and I walk him down to the pasture where his new girlfriends are and put him in with them. They did the usual "hi, how are you?" sheep thing and all seemed fine. I then headed off to fiddle around with some other sheep. An hour or so went by, the rain started up again, it was beginning to get dark. I finished the project I was working on, turned the fence back on, and decide to check on Fritz one last time before going inside. He was gone. The fence was still up, the ewes were still there, but no Fritz. I couldn't see him anywhere nearby, so I went into the field on the other side of brush and there he was. Leaving. Heading for the hills. I chased him down through knee deep, soaking wet grass and finally, when he realized I was following him, he stopped and let me come over to him (did I mention he is pretty friendly?). I had to carry him all the way back up the field to the barn because he was too short for me to walk him by his head. He spent the next few days with the ram lambs and then I put him back with his girls and he seems happy now. Good thing he's cute. 

It suddenly hit me that it is October and it is getting a lot colder, so yesterday I spent _all_ day cleaning the chicken coop and getting it winterized. The coop now feels very warm and cozy (can a chicken coop be cozy??). It must be comfortable because the chickens that have been escaping everyday stayed in today.

Today was our town's 12th annual tractor parade. We brought a bunch of critters (we've been bringing animals to the parade for almost as long as the event has been happening).

















Lyd brought Cleopatra and Alfonso. They are growing so well, you wouldn't know that they're bottle lambs.





This is what happens when you try to eat near our sheep....





Tomorrow's schedule is chicken slaughter. Not really looking forward to it, but it has to be done.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love that last pic!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh my gosh, those lambs are SOOO darned cute! Love the tractor parade. The fall colors are really pretty.


----------



## Alice Acres

Great pictures. Looks like your tractor parade and petting zoo-type stuff was lots of fun. Your scenery is just beautiful 
You could send some of that rain our way too, PLEASE!


----------



## Queen Mum

Cleopatra and Alfonso look so CUTE.  But I do love the last picture.  "Mom, why aren't you sharing with US?"


----------



## purplequeenvt

We avoided the hurricane in my area. Some wind and some rain, but nothing horrible. We did a lot of storm prep though. My mom made 2 pot roasts and hard-boiled some eggs, one of my sisters made 8 dozen cookies, another sister made a lot of muffins, and I made granola and tuna fish. At least we won't have to cook for a few days.....

The latest project around here is my bedroom. It is a small bedroom in the basement with a red shag carpet and wallpaper with blue ships on it. The room is going to get a complete makeover. I did a lot of work on it today.

Before pictures....











The beautiful red carpet. Can't wait until it is gone!





The closet had that awful popcorn finish on the ceiling and the WALLS!!





During....
I had to pull up the carpet and remove the carpet tack strip-thingies in order to get the trim off the wall and the trim had to come off so that the wallpaper would come off. Thankfully the wallpaper came off very easily and no steaming or scraping was required.





Would you like some wallpaper??





It snowed! This is in the closet after I removed all the popcorn from the walls and ceiling. The job went a lot faster/better than I anticipated, but still messy and a pain.





I still have to remove the popcorn from the bedroom ceiling and get rid of the carpet, but from there it is all a bit of repair work and then the beautifying can begin!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh my gosh.  You did a great job at the prep work.  I am IMPRESSED!  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Alice Acres

You totally lucked out with that wallpaper actually peeling off. 

So, what's the plan for the new look?? Or is it a surprise??


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh.  You did a great job at the prep work.  I am IMPRESSED!  Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks! I'm impressed too....that was all in one day, by my self.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> You totally lucked out with that wallpaper actually peeling off.
> 
> So, what's the plan for the new look?? Or is it a surprise??


Tell me about it! I was absolutely dreading taking the wall paper off. Where we used to live, my bedroom had this awful "antique" blue wallpaper with yellow and rust colored "butterflies" (they were really moths). That paper did NOT want to come off.

The new look is going to be a surprise to me too. I have some ideas, but I haven't decided anything for sure. I think there is going to be some purple involved.


----------



## jodief100

Glad you weathered the storm OK.  Keep us posted on the room project!


----------



## bonbean01

Good job!!!!!  And no, not interested in that wall paper here...LOLOLOL...now..your new room will involve some purple???  My fav colour


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow, great work!  I love remodel pics.


----------



## Queen Mum

Purplequeen,  Some purple huh?  Naw, never would have guessed that.  Snowy white, or yellow.  But purple,  just can't figure out where that came from Purple queen.  Can't quite see it.  You are more of a lamby pie person.  Or mauve or lavender, but Purple?  Purple queen.   

Oh wait,  you are called Purple queen.  I always wondered where that came from.   LOL.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Purplequeen,  Some purple huh?  Naw, never would have guessed that.  Snowy white, or yellow.  But purple,  just can't figure out where that came from Purple queen.  Can't quite see it.  You are more of a lamby pie person.  Or mauve or lavender, but Purple?  Purple queen.
> 
> Oh wait,  you are called Purple queen.  I always wondered where that came from.   LOL.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.


Haha! I do like purple (although green is usually my favorite), but it has to be a "sophisticated" purple - nothing too bright and bold.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I too have been having issues with rats. In the barn and not in the house, thankfully. Rats have been digging into the coop and stealing grain, probably eggs, and on at least one occasion a chicken (it was a young bantam).

This morning when I was out feeding, I moved the dog crate that has 5 chicks in it and underneath the crate was a big rat tunnel. I ran inside and got Click and Millie and they spent some time digging around. Remy came out to help too and, after taking apart part of the barn, we ended up getting 2 rats! 1 was a small youngster, but the 2nd was a big guy. That is 4 rats for sure that I know are gone. These 2 today and the cats got one a couple weeks ago and a 4th drowned in the pigs water trough.

Of course I took pictures.....







The big one bit Millie's nose.










Almost 17" long!!


----------



## jodief100

What good dogs!  I am sorry you are dealing with this.  I hope all the puppies are up to date on thier rabies.


----------



## Alice Acres

Good dogs!!

I had a rat hunting trio too- an OES, rat terrier, and a min pin. They worked together really well.


----------



## Queen Mum

Go Millie!   I wish they would catch my rats.  I am sick of them.  It seems this is a banner year for rats and coyotes.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Awesome! We caught one that big in a trap that I set on the fence when we lived in Suburbia still.  It was HUGE!   

I use to live on a hay and grain ranch and on retail days, my dog Mikey would run under the stacks when the squeeze lifted them and snap up as many mice and rats as he could. It was so fun to watch.


----------



## Southern by choice

DOGS SOOO RULE!!!!


----------



## Alice Acres

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Awesome! We caught one that big in a trap that I set on the fence when we lived in Suburbia still.  It was HUGE!
> 
> I use to live on a hay and grain ranch and on retail days, my dog Mikey would run under the stacks when the squeeze lifted them and snap up as many mice and rats as he could. It was so fun to watch.


Love it! Mine used to run behind the mower in the hay fields and nab baby bunnies or whatever they could get....


----------



## purplequeenvt

We used to have an old mutt dog who was an amazing ratter. At our old place we had a major problem with rats in the basement. Every evening my dad and Cookie would go hunting. Dad would sneak down the stairs into the back room of the base and then give us the signal and we would flip on the lights and release Cookie. She, being a rotund, short-legged corgi mix, would practically roll down the stairs screaming. My dad would shoot the rats off the wall with his co2 pistol and Cookie would quickly finish them off. 

I haven't seen any more seen of the horrible creatures. 

I finally managed to get some pictures of the Shetland ram (last chance too, as I had to return him today). I saw him breed all 3 of the girls so hopefully we will have some itty bitty baby Shetlands in a few months.

Caleb










My pretty Bridget





"Ewe talkin' to us??"





An interesting shot....7 week old Border Leicester next to a 7 month old Shetland





I've been fighting off a bug all week that has left me extremely tired...I'm ready to go back to bed as soon as I get up.  I'm quite comfortable right now though. I have a big pile of pillows and 2 Border Collies, who are keeping my feet warm.


----------



## Southern by choice

Love the pics! Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mum

Hope you feel  better soon.   

Wow, he is a handsome little guy.   And I LOVE that picture of the girls.   You should have some really nice babies.   


Ewe are so Bewe-te-ful.  tewe me.   Can't ewe see.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love the one on the right in your second pic.  Very pretty face.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've been shearing all the lambs that we are going to be keeping. I've finished 10 and I have 6 more to go. 

Eloise "I know I'm cute"






Bare behinds





We are having some gorgeous weather this week, so I started work on a shelter for the ram lambs. I call it the "redneck sheep shack". Beautiful, ain't it? I still need to secure the bales so they don't fall over.





I pretty sure that I won't be able to walk tomorrow..... Saturday we stacked a lot of wood and I sheared 5 sheep, Sunday my dad and I set up the final fence for the animals and I had to walk up and down a steep hill 4 times and the around the fence 3 times taking wires down and then around 3 times around the new area putting wires back up, and then I spent all day outside shearing sheep and building the shack.

"When do I get my haircut?"





"Where's our breakfast????"





This is my favorite pig.


----------



## Queen Mum

Eloise said:
			
		

> "I know I'm cute"







Oh my gosh!  that picture just cracks me up.   She looks so funny, she is cute.

I feel sore just thinking of how much work you did.   Take a hot bath and relax, if you can.  The sheep shack looks great!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The little Shetlands are pretty cute when they get sheared. They remind me of alpacas.

I got out and took some pictures of the creatures today.

"I want to come too" (Meg)





I find it very interesting how the animals arrange themselves. Whenever they are in a large group like this, the sheep are usually in the center with the horses out front and the llamas to the side and rear.





This is probably the best picture I have of all three horses. They are always in my face, so I can never get a good shot of them. 















This is were you usually find Steve - glued to someone's side. She is a real lovebug.





Rikki





Charlotte (and yes, she ALWAYS looks grumpy!)





Cassie, Charlotte's daughter. We aren't sure what happened to Cassie, but she isn't all there mentally. She's a bit of a space cadet - I had to milk her mother (ever try to milk a grouchy mother llama???) and bottle feed Cassie for 2 or 3 days until she finally figured out how to nurse. Good thing she's cute, right? Weird story about Cassie....before she was born, I was asked what I was hoping for (gender and color), I said that I wanted an appaloosa girl. That is exactly what I got.





Gus and his girls





"Lemme tell you a secret"





"I'm the bad goat of the family" (Lyric)





2 of the boys (and also future dinner), Cal and Benjamin. Cal is a 7 year old Romney that we have had for years, but we no longer raise Romneys and he has become a pain. Benjamin is a Border Leicester Dorper cross that we got last year. We weren't super excited with his lambs and he is aggressive so away he goes.





Maple Man is the Shetland ram I used last year, but he had an unfortunate run in with the burdizzo. He will be joining the 2 boys above on their frozen holiday.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Very neat pictures. The horses are great!! I like the llamas and you're sheep all look very nice. I really like the Romney. But what is up with the buck's horns? haha


----------



## marlowmanor

Lovely pictures! Lots of POW potential there!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> But what is up with the buck's horns? haha


Gus was supposed to be castrated and dehorned when I got him, but as you can see, his horns grew back. He also was a one-nut wonder for a while. I had the vet finish the job once when they were at the farm for something else. I was also told that he was a pygmy mix.....I'm inclined to think that he is mostly, if not fully, Saanen 

This is what he looked like in 2009 when I got him (3-4 months old supposedly), poor little baby. He was smaller than the younger pygmy. I thought he wasn't going to make it for a long time.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

That Maple Man is beautiful! Stunning animal....too bad about the freezer camp....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

One nut wonder. 

I thought he may have been disbudded and they grew back. Most of the time when you see horns like that, that's what happened. I'm glad he's doing good now.


----------



## bonbean01

Frozen holiday? 

Beautiful animals, beautiful scenery...and I want those purple gloves sticking out of a pocket in one of the photos!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Beautiful pics and beautiful animals!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Frozen holiday?
> 
> Beautiful animals, beautiful scenery...and I want those purple gloves sticking out of a pocket in one of the photos!


Those are the best gloves ever! They are warm and mostly waterproof. I seem to go through them pretty quickly though.


----------



## purplequeenvt

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> That Maple Man is beautiful! Stunning animal....too bad about the freezer camp....


It is too bad. We thought that the castration wasn't done properly and that he might still be intact (he is the sire of my Shetland babies from this spring), but alas, he is not. He isn't mean at all but he isn't friendly enough to be anyone's pet.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> One nut wonder.
> 
> I thought he may have been disbudded and they grew back. Most of the time when you see horns like that, that's what happened. I'm glad he's doing good now.


He is doing very well now although he has the worst feet ever. It took forever to get them fixed when I got him and now they grow really fast and they curl and do weird things. He was a confirmed "old" bachelor - very content to be an only goat. And then the girls arrived and upset his world. It has, surprisingly, taken him all summer to get used to them.


----------



## purplequeenvt

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics and beautiful animals!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Queen Mum

You are such a wonderful farmer Purplequeen.  I totally admire your photography and your ability to capture your animals as well.


----------



## Harbisgirl

X2


----------



## promiseacres

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics and beautiful animals!!!


x3


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> You are such a wonderful farmer Purplequeen.  I totally admire your photography and your ability to capture your animals as well.


Thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanksgiving is drawing to an end (finally) for me. I've had 3 separate Thanksgiving dinners. Thanksgiving Day we drove to southern VT to have dinner with my grandfather (dad's side). We stayed that night with my aunt and went bowling the next day. I stink at bowling. My excuse is that I have to use my left hand due to a right shoulder injury.  I did beat my brother and cousin though.....

Friday dinner was at my dad's mom's, so I got to see a lot of the same people as the day before. Most of the family headed home that evening, but my mom and I stayed.

Today was dinner at my aunt's (mom's sister) house and we got to visit with all 5 of her siblings plus a few cousins including the newest one who is only 2 1/2 weeks old! My grandma even came up from SC. We're staying at my aunt's house tonight.....I some how ended up with the top bunk because my 6 y.o. cousin decided that he wanted to stay too (and he wouldn't sleep on the top). I'm not very fond of top bunks.

Tomorrow, at some point, my mom and I will head home, but she wants to stop at Basketville first.

I hope everyone else on BYH had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It feels like forever since Thanksgiving and now it is almost Christmas. Christmas is by far my favorite holiday. It isn't about the presents, in fact, my family has never done a "commercial" Christmas. We would sometimes not give any gifts, sometimes a secret santa type thing, or sometimes "gift-giving day" which usually happened sometime in January (if we ever got around to it  ).  I also love decorating the house. I like using lots of greenery, red berries and flowers, candles, and white lights. I'll have to take some pictures later.

Our big Christmas tradition is going to a friend's house on Christmas day. We go to a nearby nursing home and sing carols in the morning and then we go back to their house and spend the rest of the day hanging out and eating. They have 9 kids and I'm one of 6, so there are usually at least 20 people there. We stay very late, like until 1 in the morning. These same friends come to our house for New Year's and they stay for 2 or 3 days. I love cooking for this group! 

My parents are currently in Cancun for a week. I am supposed to be "in charge". :/ Our goals for the week are #1 don't kill each other (not too worried about that with most of my siblings) #2 finish decorating for Christmas and #3 clean the house for a Christmas party here 2 days after my parents get back. 

I've been singing with the Addison County Gospel Choir for 5 or 6 years now, but only during the summer. We get together for performances 2 different times of year. In the summer we have a band and do a lot of more contemporary christian gospel music and in the winter we do a cappella Christmas carols. This year was only the 2nd time that I've sung with the Christmas group and we finished the last of our performances last night. I even got to sing the alto part of a quartet for one of the songs. It was the 1st time that I was asked to do something like that so I was pretty excited. Now I'm feeling a little blue that it is all over until we start practicing again in May.  

On the animal front.....

The sheep are all doing well. We still have 20+ to slaughter, but the lambs that were underweight and small are finally taking off. 

The piggies were supposed to be slaughtered this past Sunday, but their day of doom got moved back to next Saturday. I will be sad to see them go, but I really need the space they are in for the rams, calves, horses, and llamas.

The goats are not getting out quite as much and when they do get out they stay pretty close to the barn. I'm still mad at Lyric for almost breaking my nose, but we are at least talking again. 

Poor Millie had an accident yesterday. She fell off something and split her belly open, thankfully just the skin and not into the muscle. The slice goes from between her back legs up to her rib cage. We still aren't sure how she managed to do this much damage. She spent the afternoon and evening at the emergency vet getting stitched back up. She is home and sore, but she is going to be ok.







Poor Millie doesn't like the cone.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh no, that's an awful looking injury! I'm so sorry for Millie


----------



## purplequeenvt

It is pretty nasty, but she'll be ok. Millie is a tough little cookie. Besides, Clicker will take care of her (he is also a little jealous of all the attention Millie is getting).






I put her in a t-shirt so she wouldn't have to wear the cone. She's much happier now.


----------



## Queen Mum

Not the "cone of shame"!  Anything but that!   

 Good to hear all your activities.

I love to sing.  It is so much fun.  I am glad you sang in an a Capella group.  Congratulations.   Your Christmas party sounds like a blast.    How is your room coming along?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Not the "cone of shame"!  Anything but that!
> 
> Good to hear all your activities.
> 
> I love to sing.  It is so much fun.  I am glad you sang in an a Capella group.  Congratulations.   Your Christmas party sounds like a blast.    How is your room coming along?


The room is on hold right now. Too much going on. I probably won't have time to work on it again until January.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my, poor girl!  That looks awful.  Hope you can figure out what happened.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh my, poor girl!  That looks awful.  Hope you can figure out what happened.


She'll live.  We know what happened....she was a klutz and fell off the tractor (it was either not moving or barely moving when she fell). We even know what she caught herself on, we just can't figure out HOW she managed to do that much damage. She's special. Any other of our dogs would have managed to fall off without getting hurt.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We lost a ewe this evening. Lyd had noted that she looked off the other day, but there wasn't anything in particular wrong that we could see. She passed away sometime this afternoon while we were all out. 

I skinned her and did a necropsy when I got home and found that she had an enlarged liver, some cysts on the liver, and an enlarged gall bladder. She was also pregnant with twin white ram lambs. We are all pretty bummed about her death as she was one of our best registered natural colored Border Leicesters.


----------



## marlowmanor

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> We lost a ewe this evening. Lyd had noted that she looked off the other day, but there wasn't anything in particular wrong that we could see. She passed away sometime this afternoon while we were all out.
> 
> I skinned her and did a necropsy when I got home and found that she had an enlarged liver, some cysts on the liver, and an enlarged gall bladder. She was also pregnant with twin white ram lambs. We are all pretty bummed about her death as she was one of our best registered natural colored Border Leicesters.


Sorry about your ewe and the dog too.  So what would cause the enlarged liver and gall bladder which resulted in the death of the ewe?


----------



## purplequeenvt

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost a ewe this evening. Lyd had noted that she looked off the other day, but there wasn't anything in particular wrong that we could see. She passed away sometime this afternoon while we were all out.
> 
> I skinned her and did a necropsy when I got home and found that she had an enlarged liver, some cysts on the liver, and an enlarged gall bladder. She was also pregnant with twin white ram lambs. We are all pretty bummed about her death as she was one of our best registered natural colored Border Leicesters.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your ewe and the dog too.  So what would cause the enlarged liver and gall bladder which resulted in the death of the ewe?
Click to expand...

We are thinking some kind of blockage, but we don't really know.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh no that's just awful, and pregnant with twins, too. I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Your poor puppy!!!
It is horrible when ya loose one!!!!  I lost one about a month ago in the middle of the night to bloat! Very heartbreaking!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum

So sorry you lost your ewe.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Sorry to hear about your ewe.


----------



## bonbean01

Glad Millie is recovering...and so sorry about your ewe and the twins too 

You've had a rough time


----------



## jodief100




----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanks everyone, it is sad, but stuff like this happens on the farm. 

In other news...I'm picking up 5 geese tomorrow! I'm going to slaughter 3 of them (New Year's Eve dinner!)and keep a pair to hopefully raise goslings next year.

Millie is doing well. She has an appointment to get her drains taken out tomorrow. She is feeling a little too well on her pain meds.  Darn Border Collies. They feel no pain.


----------



## jodief100

Border collies do not like sitting around watching the tube do they?   Glad she is feeling better and I hope she recovers fast. 

What kind of geese?


----------



## purplequeenvt

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Border collies do not like sitting around watching the tube do they?   Glad she is feeling better and I hope she recovers fast.
> 
> What kind of geese?


They sure don't! And Millie is the calmest of our BC's........she's being pretty good about keeping still.

The geese are geese. The guy I got them from didn't know what breed and I'm not a goose expert at all. I suspect they are barnyard mutts. 3 are going to be dinner and I am keeping a pair.

All five






The female (white) that I'm keeping





The male that I'm keeping


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

The white ones are more than likely Embden geese and the colored ones are more than likely Twente Landrace geese.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> The white ones are more than likely Embden geese and the colored ones are more than likely Twente Landrace geese.


SHK, maybe you can help me with this. The guy I got them from told me that the ones with pink bills are girls and the ones with bright orange are boys, but everything I've read implies that it is never that easy to sex them. I really want to keep a pair, not 2 girls or 2 boys, so I want to be sure I'm picking the right 2 birds. Any ideas?

They can't be either pure Embden (except for maybe the white one I'm keeping) or pure Twente Landrace. 4 - 2 whites, 2 greys - were all hatched this spring. The dad was all white and the mom was white with grey patches.


----------



## wana be farmer

There are a lot of breeds that look similar to those geese. They may be cotton patch, Normandy or Shetlands. But with all of them the males are white and the females have the white bodies with grey markings. www.feathersite.com has a goose breed page that has info and pictures of these and many other breeds.


----------



## purplequeenvt

wana be farmer said:
			
		

> There are a lot of breeds that look similar to those geese. They may be cotton patch, Normandy or Shetlands. But with all of them the males are white and the females have the white bodies with grey markings. www.feathersite.com has a goose breed page that has info and pictures of these and many other breeds.


Do you think this is true even if the geese are mixes?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

If they're mixes then they are mixes. Does he know for sure if they are?

And as far as wanting a a breeding pair, just wait until you are able to tell. Be it that you wait until the ganders are trying to breed or that they get the big knob on their head. idk if that/those breeds get that or not but if you're not sure as to the breed and they are mixes then waiting is your best bet I think. Do you know how old they are now?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> If they're mixes then they are mixes. Does he know for sure if they are?
> 
> And as far as wanting a a breeding pair, just wait until you are able to tell. Be it that you wait until the ganders are trying to breed or that they get the big knob on their head. idk if that/those breeds get that or not but if you're not sure as to the breed and they are mixes then waiting is your best bet I think. Do you know how old they are now?


He had no idea what they are. 4 were hatched this spring and the 5th is from last spring. I'm keeping a grey one from this year and the white one from last spring. 

It's not a huge deal if I pick the wrong geese. I have a friend nearby who has lots of poultry and she also knows a lot of people with poultry, so I can easily find what I need next year.  I'm just curious and like to know what I have.


----------



## purplequeenvt

My fish had babies! 

I have a 55 gallon aquarium that I keep a random assortment of community tropical fish in. I recently got a pair of black convict cichlids because I've wanted cichlids for a very long time and these breed seems to be one of the least aggressive - they've only eaten a couple other fish..... 

Anyway, I looked in the tank last night and there were all these little specks hovering over one of the rocks. I thought it was some kind of algae or dirt at first, but then I noticed the parents swimming around the specks and chasing all the other fish away. The parents then started sucking the babies into their mouths and spitting them out into the nest under the rock. So cool!


----------



## Bridgemoof

oh my gosh, that's the coolest thing!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is amazing!  How cool is that.


----------



## Queen Mum

`Wow,  Christmas babies.


----------



## bonbean01

My son had these...and it was awesome to watch them building their nest in the rocks...then babies!!!!  When they got a little bigger and started wondering off further, a few got eaten by the other big ones...so we got a baby fish net box from a pet store, and put it right in the tank until they were bigger, and that worked


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## purplequeenvt

Merry Christmas to all of you too!

I had a nice Christmas. We went to the Quechee, VT area (1.5 hrs away) to our friends' house and went to sing (21 of us!) at the nursing home that we have been singing at for 15 years and then we had a great time eating and visiting. We got home at 1:30 this morning. Now it is time to get ready for New Years! Same group of people plus a few extras. I was going to butcher 3 of my geese and serve them for dinner, but I received multiple requests for my lasagna (we had real Italian lasagna in Italy this spring and my family informed me that it was good, but mine is still the best  ) and garlic bread so I guess I'll be changing the menu. That would actually make things easier logistically.

These are some of the Christmas decorations this year.

The front door....





The fireplace.....





The tree....it is out on our screened porch because I'm allergic to it (not horrible, but if I'm around it too long I get stuffy). 





The stair railing....






This is my house chicken (temporary, hopefully)





He/She/It was hatched in October and the mother abandoned it when it was a month old. It then lived with 3 other chicks that were a little older until the weather got really cold. I put my Frizzle rooster in with them as an extra body to keep everyone warm, but he very suddenly got sick and died last week  I loved that little rooster. This little baby, a couple days after Mr. Frizzle died, got way too cold so I brought it inside. It perked up pretty quickly and is now is living in a birdcage in the entry room because it's too cold to put it back outside. The thing is extremely content it makes the cutest chirping noises when you walk by.


----------



## jodief100

Your decorations are beautiful.  So sorry about your roo.  The chicken looks very happy and she is pretty.


----------



## bonbean01

I am so jealous of your purple front door...I need to paint mine purple, but think hubby might faint


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Your home is lovely!  And nice house chicken too.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yep the house and decorations look so pretty! I love your house chicken. Prettiest feathers!

So clearly next year you will have to raise lasagnas instead of geese! I hear they are much easier to take care of


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> So clearly next year you will have to raise lasagnas instead of geese! I hear they are much easier to take care of


Hmmm.....maybe I should look into that.  We went to the grocery store yesterday to get all the stuff we need for the party and they only had 2 boxes of lasagna noodles in the whole store. I needed 4 or 5 regular and 1 gluten free and I couldn't get anything! How could they be out?? 


We got around 12" of snow during the big storm earlier this week and now it is snowing more. Makes animal chores harder, but at least it's pretty.

Eugene would like some snow shoes, please.....





I made some progress on the bedroom redo! My sister's boyfriend is here until New Years and he helped me take the carpet out of the bedroom. Unfortunately, I have to move stuff into the room for a little while. I have to clean the basement in preparation for New Years because the rest of his (sister's BF) family is coming and we need to have beds for 17 people. All 7 of the girls are going to sleep in the basement. 

My dad and sister's BF are outside building a connecting roof between the 2 sheds. I think that means that we could actually call it a barn instead of a shed. Of course he is building _after_ the big storm and during more snow.  It's nice having a strong army guy around......normally I would be the one out there.


----------



## Queen Mum

decorations look so festive.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Eugene!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I like the horns.


----------



## Symphony

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> My son had these...and it was awesome to watch them building their nest in the rocks...then babies!!!!  When they got a little bigger and started wondering off further, a few got eaten by the other big ones...so we got a baby fish net box from a pet store, and put it right in the tank until they were bigger, and that worked


They are amazing fish and such good parents.  Just be careful when the fry get older and start looking at your other fish as dinner, lol.  I and several other people in a fish group as a kid had these fish and boy can they make babies, lol.  We ended up selling off the babies for feeder fish....


----------



## purplequeenvt

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I like the horns.


I love his horns too!


----------



## purplequeenvt

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I am so jealous of your purple front door...I need to paint mine purple, but think hubby might faint


My mom painted the door and I was a little skeptical at first, but it looks really nice. I say do it!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Happy New Year everyone!

We had a great time with friends. I successfully fed 18-20 people for 2 days. I love the challenge. We have enough leftover lasagna for another couple meals....note to self: the boys don't eat as much as they used to.... I love getting together with this particular family. We have known each other for 16 or 17 years (I think we first met when I was 6?) so there are a lot of inside jokes and teasing that goes on. They have 9 kids and 6 of them are boys so the energy level is insane. Their 2nd boy (my age) is my sister's BF.

Everyone left yesterday late afternoon and now we are all suffering from post-holiday blues. All the planning and anticipation is over and everyone is gone. Now what? Start planning for next time! We won't see the oldest boys again for a while. #1 and 2 are both West Point graduates and stationed at bases in NY and MO. #3 and 4 are currently at West Point. 

We have gotten 2 ft +/- since Christmas. We haven't had this much snow in a long time (we live near Lake Champlain and I think that effects how much snow we get). I got out today and took some pictures of Meg in the snow. I wanted to take some landscape shots, but it was way to cold to be out for long and it is still snowing so it is hard to get nice clear shots.

Ewe lambs






Hay Rake





Snow Fall





Meg










What can I say? She's special.....










This is my favorite shot





House Chicken is still inside. Wouldn't want her (wishful thinking again, I still don't *know* that it's a girl) to catch pneumonia or anything. She has grown a lot since she came inside. Probably because all she does is eat. If her dish gets empty she will sit in her cage and make this very distinct chirp. Sister's BF calls her Hot Chick because she isn't outside being a cold chick.


----------



## Southern by choice

PQV- Just brought tears to my eyes. I wonder what it will be like when mine are all grown and gone.    The joy that fills the house every day is just to hard to describe. The laughter , silliness, the closeness. Hard to imagine an empty house.   I suppose the joy of watching each one pursue their destiny will fill that void. It really is wonderful watching them grow up, I have enjoyed EVERY stage! 

So I guess you are all grown up and on your own now. Do you miss it all? Still crying.....

Love your pics! Lambies are so sweet. You have a beautiful piece of land!


----------



## jodief100

Everything is so beautiful!   I love sheepies in the snow and Meg is wonderful!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I like the hay rake.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Those are lovely photos.  Not sure which is my favorite.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> PQV- Just brought tears to my eyes. I wonder what it will be like when mine are all grown and gone.    The joy that fills the house every day is just to hard to describe. The laughter , silliness, the closeness. Hard to imagine an empty house.   I suppose the joy of watching each one pursue their destiny will fill that void. It really is wonderful watching them grow up, I have enjoyed EVERY stage!
> 
> So I guess you are all grown up and on your own now. Do you miss it all? Still crying.....
> 
> Love your pics! Lambies are so sweet. You have a beautiful piece of land!


I am "grown up", but not yet out on my own. We had 5 + of years of medical issues - 3 siblings with kidney disease and in need of dialysis and transplants. I was 17/18 when the whole thing started and I had to play mom to my 2 youngest sisters (one was sick and one was) while my parents dealt with the problems and complications with my brother's illness. My brother received a 2nd transplant 2 years ago and we are just now (after a big move last year and another major sickness this year) starting to get our lives back together. The whole thing has taken a lot from our family and we are just beginning to realize the extent of the relational and emotional damage that has been done.

So no, I don't miss it.  I'm sure I will when I finally do move out and/or get married (got to find a guy first!). I think one of the hardest things for me will be the cooking. I do the majority of the cooking around here. I enjoy creating meals that everyone will like....I'm pretty good at it too (if I do say so myself). It will be really hard for me to go from cooking for 7 or more people to cooking for one or 2.


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos!!!!  That hay rake photo should be submitted to POW!

Your family has gone through so much


----------



## Southern by choice

> The whole thing has taken a lot from our family and we are just beginning to realize the extent of the relational and emotional damage that has been done.


Yes PQV- you are so right, it really takes a toll. Very few people can really understand as it is sometimes not something you can put into words.    I went through similar things as a child with my family too. Grew up in hospitals with a 10 year younger sister, helped with all her medical care. Then as an adult went through alot with one of my daughters. Years of her medical issues and 24hr care by me...she was sent home to die. She is alive and truly a blessing. I didn't really grieve til she was 11-12 years old. I never had the time. There is a grieving period, and I am so glad you are aware of where you are.   You stepped up and loved your family and sacrificed a great deal, probably in more ways that anyone would ever understand. Blessings to you and your family. I hope health is being restored as well as the relational and emotional difficulties.  I believe those are the hardest to overcome.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> The whole thing has taken a lot from our family and we are just beginning to realize the extent of the relational and emotional damage that has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes PQV- you are so right, it really takes a toll. Very few people can really understand as it is sometimes not something you can put into words.    I went through similar things as a child with my family too. Grew up in hospitals with a 10 year younger sister, helped with all her medical care. Then as an adult went through alot with one of my daughters. Years of her medical issues and 24hr care by me...she was sent home to die. She is alive and truly a blessing. I didn't really grieve til she was 11-12 years old. I never had the time. There is a grieving period, and I am so glad you are aware of where you are.   You stepped up and loved your family and sacrificed a great deal, probably in more ways that anyone would ever understand. Blessings to you and your family. I hope health is being restored as well as the relational and emotional difficulties.  I believe those are the hardest to overcome.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I am so glad your daughter is doing well! Such a blessing when the doctors are wrong like that sometimes. We are making some progress with healing, but I suspect that we all have a long way to go.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm feeling a little guilty....I got some fabric to make a present for my oldest sister's birthday back in March and I just finished making it yesterday. She has been on home hemodialysis since right after she got married a year ago in September and she gets very cold during her treatments. I got the softest, fluffiest fleece I could find to make her a giant snuggie. 

It's finally done and it turned out pretty well considering I only had her old snuggie has a guide and I haven't still haven't found most of my sewing stuff since the move.

Not a great picture, but it shows the fabric pattern at least. I made the blanket part wider and longer than a normal snuggie.






Years ago, all of us kids painted clothes pins with a design and our names on them. We use them on our napkins so that we can reuse the napkins. Anyway, my brother-in-law has been asking for a clip of his own and he seems to think that it is an important part of being part of the family. So I made him one today. 






It has been SO COLD the past 3 days! And of course that means the hoses aren't working properly and the tanks are all frozen solid. I think it is supposed to warm back up by the end of the week.


----------



## Queen Mum

I love the Snuggie.   Looks great.   Why feel guilty.  If the project got done, that is what counts.  Also, I love that you made a clothes pin.   It is very cool.   It's the little things that make someone feel part of the family.   You are a peach.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I love the Snuggie.   Looks great.   Why feel guilty.  If the project got done, that is what counts.  Also, I love that you made a clothes pin.   It is very cool.   It's the little things that make someone feel part of the family.   You are a peach.


I only feel guilty because it was supposed to be finished in March....in time for her birthday. But I suppose I don't need to feel guilty at all seeing as this is the same sister who bought me a key chain (I like to collect them) for my birthday a few years ago, put it in a "safe" place, and could never find it again.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meg is my little Bed Bug.





Her whole life she has fought me on sleeping on the bed. She would sleep on my little sister's bed, get on in the middle of the night when I was asleep, but leave if I accidentally touched her, etc...but since I got a bigger bed (twin to a queen) she has decided she likes being comfortable (maybe it's just her old age?) and she actually cuddles. I'm loving it! There is something very comforting about a warm body curled up at your feet or against your back.

She doesn't look comfortable at all, does she?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Meg is a super sweetie! I love all of your pics in the snow. The sheep, the hay rake, meg...beautiful!

So nice that you finished the snuggly blankie, and the clothespins are adOrabLE!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Millie would like everyone to know that she is feeling much better. Her belly is all healed up and she is allowed to run around outside again!










Winter view of the Adirondacks


----------



## Southern by choice

If I had a snuggie I would never get out of it! 
I like the pattern, it is happy. The clothespin story is pretty cool. Funny how something so little can have such significance.
Glad to see your girl all healed up. The snow...    Beautiful pics! 
It looks so pretty but sooo cold. I am thermally challenged..can't take the cold.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> If I had a snuggie I would never get out of it!
> I like the pattern, it is happy. The clothespin story is pretty cool. Funny how something so little can have such significance.
> Glad to see your girl all healed up. The snow...    Beautiful pics!
> It looks so pretty but sooo cold. I am thermally challenged..can't take the cold.


It has been really, really cold the past few days. Way too cold for me. But today was a balmy 20-something degrees. It felt almost tropical!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I just realized that lambs are due in a month! My birthday is 2/9 so maybe I'll get birthday lambs!

I went through all of the adult ewes today in order to get an idea of who is pregnant or not. 27 total adult ewes, 25 we are keeping, 2 culls. Out of the 25, 22 are bred and 3 are probably bred, but I'm still not 100%. They wouldn't hold still long enough. One would think they don't like me staring at their butts..... Lambing dates should be early Feb. to end of March, maybe into the 1st week of April. 

Now I have to make sure I have all my lambing supplies and CD&T.


----------



## Queen Mum

Birthday babies.   Yay for that!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've been working on a new website all evening. Check it out! The link is in my signature. The site is still pretty basic, but it's a good start.


----------



## marlowmanor

New website looks good so far. Love all the lamb pictures from last year.


----------



## jodief100

Very nice.  I love the chicken wearing bunny slippers.


----------



## purplequeenvt

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Very nice.  I love the chicken wearing bunny slippers.


Thanks! That slipper-wearing chicken is my little d'Uccle hen, Lola.


----------



## purplequeenvt

In addition to the website, I have also put together a Facebook page for our farm.....Smith Family Farm Facebook. Both are a work in progress, but the website is almost complete.

If you see anything that needs fixing (typo, grammar, layout, etc....) let me know!


----------



## purplequeenvt

My dad took today off from work to do stuff at home. He ended up spending a bunch of time on my car. It is a '98 Volvo station wagon that I bought last year. It was supposed to be inspected by the end of December 2012, but it needed some work done first. I was planning to bring it to the shop and have them fix the brakes and tailpipe and whatever else, but my dad is a do-it-yourself kind of guy which is all fine and dandy unless something needs to happen quickly. As he likes to say, "We're Smiths....we're not any good, but we're slow....." :/ Needless, I haven't been driving it anywhere since the first of the year. Except last night that is. I had a Bible study that I had to be at and all the other vehicles were already out. Thankfully it was all back roads (i.e. no police) and it was dark. 

Anyway....my dad put new brakes on the front today (and then realized that the back brakes were the real problem), put my front license plate on, put in some screws to hold the dash board panel (under the steering wheel) in, and fixed the floppy rear view mirror. I took apart the back hatch so that we could replace the broken latch so that for the first time since I've owned this car I can actually use the back of my car.  We then had to go to the Volvo dealer and the car parts store to get the new latch and the rear brakes. I'm excited that I may soon have a car that is in decent working order! It is such a blessing to have a dad that is able and willing to do stuff like this!

---------------------------------

A friend of mine had a litter of Jack Russell puppies recently. My sister is convinced she is getting one - she's not - so she's been visiting them a lot since they were born. The pups are now 6 weeks old and my sister brought them home for a socialization visit this evening. So cute!  I took a couple pictures, but not many came out because the darn little things move too much. That and I was kind of busy petting them.... 







--------------------------------

Apparently I am taking a ballroom dance class tomorrow. A woman from church teaches ballroom to teens, but she occasionally does a class for "old" people. I've taken ballroom before and really liked it and I was planning to go to her class, but then the person that I thought I would go with (it is too awkward to go without a partner) had already found someone else. So then I thought that I just wouldn't go......I don't know most of the single guys my age at church and most guys find me intimidating, something to do with killing chickens and skinning sheep I think , but my friend just texted me to say that he found a partner for me, so I guess I have to go after all.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Cute puppies! Have fun in the ballroom dancing class! It's good to expand your horizons outside the farm world.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Cute puppies! Have fun in the ballroom dancing class! It's good to expand your horizons outside the farm world.


Aren't they though? There are 7 of the little monsters! This same friend is expecting an unexpected litter (the female climbed several fences and chewed through stuff to get to the male) of Newfoundlands in the next couple weeks. Can not wait to cuddle with those babies.  I would love to have a newfie, but we already have 4 dogs and a big hairy one would put my mom over the edge.

---------------------------

I'm sure that I will have fun at the dance class. I enjoyed ballroom a lot when I took it before. I was looking forward to it, but then, when I didn't have a partner, I convinced myself that I didn't really want to go (too late, too far away, I'll have to take a shower, I'll have to get dressed up, etc....). Now I just have to convince myself to be excited about it again. 

--------------------------

My grandfather is coming this morning to help my dad finish the barn roof. Yay! We might actually have a decent shelter before the lambs arrive. We really lucked out last winter with no snow and very mild temperatures.


----------



## Queen Mum

Killing chickens and skinning sheep is intimidating?   LOL.  They don't know what they are missing.    

Any guy with a brain in his head should know that you are an absolutely amazing and intelligent woman.

Love the puppy pick.

The website and facebook page look great at first glance.  NICE JOB!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Killing chickens and skinning sheep is intimidating?   LOL.  They don't know what they are missing.
> 
> Any guy with a brain in his head should know that you are an absolutely amazing and intelligent woman.
> 
> Love the puppy pick.
> 
> The website and facebook page look great at first glance.  NICE JOB!


Thanks! One would think that guys would like a girl that could do that stuff (and cook too!), but, my part of VT, most of the guys are either suburbanites or fake country boys.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Dancing last night was fun. I actually remembered the swing (triple step was _sooo_ hard last time, but not this time!). I'm not feeling great today though.....I think I got bit by a spider night before last because I woke up Saturday morning with a sore swelling on my arm. It's red, swollen, painful, and warm to the touch today. If it's not any better by tomorrow I might go to the doctor. :/

---------------------

I made a delicious gluten free coffee cake with cream cheese filling today! I had made the original "gluten" version earlier this week for my mom to bring to an event. It got rave reviews so of course that meant that I had to convert the recipe so I could have some too. My mom said it was almost exactly the same as the regular kind. Success!

---------------------

We checked sheep butts yesterday. It looks like everyone that is supposed to be bred is and there are a few that we were going to cull that are bred as well. Since they are so near lambing they are going to have to stay. I have a problem killing something that is that pregnant. There are a few little udders starting too. Looks like a couple of our yearlings will be among the first to go. I ordered all the lambing supplies a few days ago so we should be all set when they start.

---------------------

The shed has its roof! I think it can now be called a barn.  I cleaned most of it out yesterday; combination of snow/ice + poop + 45 degree weather = . It needs to be finished and then bedded it down. Some more lights would be nice too......


----------



## Queen Mum

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Thanks! One would think that guys would like a girl that could do that stuff (and cook too!), but, my part of VT, most of the guys are either suburbanites or *fake country boys*.


  

You said it...   Haha haha haha    

Well you are a real girl and they should figure it out eventually and kick themselves for not seeing it sooner.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Where did all the snow go???? This is about all we have left after 3 days of 45 degrees.






It is gorgeous out there today! Of course the mud is back, but oh well! The chickens are enjoying the warmth and lack of white stuff. They don't like snow. 

Hot Chick has doubled (at least!) in size since she came inside 3 weeks ago. She got moved into a bigger cage on the porch today to start getting her re-acclimated to the outdoor temperatures.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The snow is trying to make a comeback. The temperature is back down to about 30 and it is snowing. Not very hard yet. The nice thaw gave my dad the opportunity to almost finish the sheep barn. He got the roof on last weekend, but still has some detail work to be done. He also got the sides on a shed for the cows and rams.

--------------

We got a shearing date! Gwen, our shearer, is coming next Sunday (the 27th). My mom won't be here which means we will be short a set of hands so the fleeces won't get properly skirted, but at least it is happening _before_ lambing and not during like last year. That's what happens when you write down the wrong breeding dates! Stay tuned for pictures!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I finally got my hands on my Shetland ewe, Rosa. The poor thing looks like she is going to explode, no joke, and she isn't due until beginning of March. We are talking huge belly that swings when she walks and is almost touching the ground. I'm praying that she wasn't bred by the idiot Romney ram that got into their pen the day she was in heat . I never saw him breed her and the Shetland wether was keeping the Shetland ram away so hopefully he kept Cal away too. 

But if she is this big this far away from lambing....I can't even imagine how many lambs she must have in there. I am extremely tempted to get her an ultrasound. I might have to just to keep myself from going crazy, well, crazier than I already am anyways.....

Anyone want to place a bet on how many lambs Rosa will have?  I'll have to take pictures after she gets sheared so you guys can get a better sense of her girth.


----------



## Southern by choice

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> The snow is trying to make a comeback. The temperature is back down to about 30 and it is snowing. Not very hard yet. The nice thaw gave my dad the opportunity to almost finish the sheep barn. He got the roof on last weekend, but still has some detail work to be done. He also got the sides on a shed for the cows and rams.
> 
> --------------
> 
> We got a shearing date! Gwen, our shearer, is coming next Sunday (the 27th). My mom won't be here which means we will be short a set of hands so the fleeces won't get properly skirted, but at least it is happening _before_ lambing and not during like last year. That's what happens when you write down the wrong breeding dates! Stay tuned for pictures!


_Ok, so remember I am a complete newbie to sheep_..... but you are in* VERMONT>>>>>where it is to cold to imagine living* ... won't the sheep be freezing? What about Feb/ March? The coldest times. I would think the energy output to keep warm and then lambing (I typed kidding first, haha) and nursing would just be so taxing. 

So what about the dancing????


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> _Ok, so remember I am a complete newbie to sheep_..... but you are in* VERMONT>>>>>where it is to cold to imagine living* ... won't the sheep be freezing? What about Feb/ March? The coldest times. I would think the energy output to keep warm and then lambing (I typed kidding first, haha) and nursing would just be so taxing.
> 
> So what about the dancing????


They are tough little boogers. We shear before they lamb in order to avoid having a break in the wool from the stress of lambing and also because lambs love to climb on the ewes resulting in filthy, matted fleeces and also some ewes are dumb and want to have their babies outside in the snow or mud, but if the ewe is naked, she is more likely to go into the barn to lamb instead. They will be chilly, but we will up their feed and give them lots of warm bedding and they will be fine. 

Dancing was fun. I didn't know the guy that was my partner, I mean, I know who he is I just had never actually met him. A mutual friend dragged him in off the street for me so that I could have a partner. I don't know if I am going to go to the 2nd class or not. Last week's partner was headed back to school this week and I don't really want to bother finding another. :/


----------



## greenbean

I can't wait to see pictures of your sheep!  I love Shetlands, they're so darn cute.


----------



## purplequeenvt

greenbean said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see pictures of your sheep!  I love Shetlands, they're so darn cute.


Just wait until you see a newborn Shetland! 5 pounds of pure adorableness! And they are so curious and sweet. With ours, if you sit down in the pen you will instantly have all of them in your lap.


----------



## bonbean01

Purple...lambs are just too cute...and our lambs are curious enough to come crawl on me when I'm sitting on the bedding trying to get a photo...so, I have to stand for any luck.  

And to Southern...they birth all kinds of babies way up north in Canada...babies born steaming...if they have a good shelter, lots of milk, are dry...they do very well.


----------



## SheepGirl

I love lap sheep! This is my friend's boyfriend (a Marine who has already been deployed, mind you) with Lady Gaga on his lap at the fair. See what lambs do to you? 






And I can't wait to see pictures of your lambs next month!


----------



## purplequeenvt

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I love lap sheep! This is my friend's boyfriend (a Marine who has already been deployed, mind you) with Lady Gaga on his lap at the fair. See what lambs do to you?
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_ladygaga.png
> 
> And I can't wait to see pictures of your lambs next month!


That is very sweet!

These are my lap sheep at the fair.































Crazy little goobers! I love friendly sheep. We have a Border Leicester ewe, Steve, that would sit in your lap if you let her.


----------



## Queen Mum

lap sheep...   ha ha ha ha.  That sounds so cute!   

Love the pictures.


----------



## SheepGirl

I think your sheep enjoy being lap sheep more than mine!


----------



## greenbean

Those pictures are so cute!

Once I see your Shetland lamb pictures I'll probably awwww out loud and get a ton of funny looks. 

Do you sell your wool?


----------



## purplequeenvt

greenbean said:
			
		

> Those pictures are so cute!
> 
> Once I see your Shetland lamb pictures I'll probably awwww out loud and get a ton of funny looks.
> 
> Do you sell your wool?


Here are some teaser pictures for you then....these are my babies from 2012












The three colorful lambs are Shetlands and the white one is a Shetland/Friesian/Texel/Border Leicester/Dorper cross










I haven't sold any Shetland wool yet, but this is only my second year with them and we are way (6 years!) behind in our wool processing.


----------



## greenbean

I think I just died a little from all the cuteness.  

I got an email from a Shetland breeder about 30 minutes from me and she has 8-10 for sale.  I am so tempted to get some of them, but I'm not sure yet.  I'm going to see if they'll let me go out and see them.

I love the Shetlands at school, the yarn my teacher made from their wool is really nice.


----------



## Bridgemoof

SO cute!  I love their little mottled faces. I have 3 Shetlands and their names are Cinnamon, Pepper and Salty due to their coloring. They are a little on the wild side though and only Salty lets me pet her.  I haven't sheared them yet so I am very excited to get the fleeces off of them, but it's not quite time yet. Although that's very interesting info about the stress on their wool from lambing. Also good point about getting them to come to the barn because they're cold. Hmmm I may have to rethink my shearing strategy.  They have all been bred to a Brown Finn ram. So I hope their babies are as cute as yours!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> SO cute!  I love their little mottled faces. I have 3 Shetlands and their names are Cinnamon, Pepper and Salty due to their coloring. They are a little on the wild side though and only Salty lets me pet her.  I haven't sheared them yet so I am very excited to get the fleeces off of them, but it's not quite time yet. Although that's very interesting info about the stress on their wool from lambing. Also good point about getting them to come to the barn because they're cold. Hmmm I may have to rethink my shearing strategy.  They have all been bred to a Brown Finn ram. So I hope their babies are as cute as yours!


I bet your babies will be pretty cure too! I know someone that had Finn/Shetlands and the lambs were very similar to Shetlands. My 3 adult Shetlands are pretty stand-offish, until they get close to lambing. Then they will follow you around like a puppy and want to be pet and scratched all the time.


----------



## purplequeenvt

greenbean said:
			
		

> I think I just died a little from all the cuteness.
> 
> I got an email from a Shetland breeder about 30 minutes from me and she has 8-10 for sale.  I am so tempted to get some of them, but I'm not sure yet.  I'm going to see if they'll let me go out and see them.
> 
> I love the Shetlands at school, the yarn my teacher made from their wool is really nice.


You should at least go visit!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here's a neat old picture.....






It is my great grandfather with his flock of Hampshires in 1922.


----------



## SheepGirl

So funny how breeds look soo different than they did 90 years ago!

Cool picture, BTW!


----------



## Bridgemoof

REaLLY cool picture! They look so healthy, too! That's really neat that your ancestors were shepherds, too, and cool that you are fortunate enough to have a picture like that.


----------



## Queen Mum

Very cute!   I really want one.  But I don't have any place for them to graze!

I love the old picture.


----------



## Southern by choice

Love that picture... awesome heritage you have!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I think it is pretty cool too. He was in 4-H as a boy and that is when he first got his Hamps. I believe that he also sheared sheep. I very vaguely remember going to visit my great grandmother (he died before I was born) when I was little and seeing a few sheep there that I am sure were related to some of those sheep in the picture.

------------

Hot Chick has been moved back in off the porch. It started getting very cold last night, currently it is 7 or so degrees, and I don't have a working heat lamp at the moment. She is happy to be back in with the people. 

She spent quite a while sitting out on top of her cage today entertaining my Little Person.






Little Person is an almost 3 year old that I watch 2 days a week. He is so much fun! He is extremely vocal, and I don't mean run around and scream vocal. You can have a real conversation with him and he understands what you say and can give you the correct response back.....and he likes to tell jokes. This is his favorite, "Guess what!" "What?" "Chicken bawk!" And by "bawk" he means "butt", but he misheard what his brother said and we don't feel it necessary to correct his error. 

He has come a long way since he started coming here at the being of the school year. He was terrified of the dogs. They couldn't be anywhere near him. Now he loves them and he can tell them all apart and knows their names. It is very impressive considering they are all black and white and I know plenty of older people that can't figure out who is who. Millie is his favorite though. Mostly because she doesn't move away from him and she doesn't lick.

He wanted his picture taken with Millie and he is telling her to smile.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That is the cutest picture ever!  Your little guy look like he is really fun to have around!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I got all of my lambing supplies this week and I set up my kit today. These are the items that I have found useful over the years.

Iodine - for dipping navels, also useful for foot scald
Bo-Se - all the newborns get 1/4 cc.
Bands and applicator - for docking tails
Scale and sling 
Ear tags and applicator 
Hypodermic needles
Syringes
Power Punch - a vitamin supplement for energy that we give to newborn lambs
Cydectin - to worm the ewes before they leave the lambing jugs
Rubbing alcohol - for disinfecting tail bands and ear tags
Scalpels
Vet wrap
Marking crayon
Lube
Latex gloves
Pad of paper and pen
Lamb jackets
Towels

I still have to make a couple jackets and make new lambing jug panels (most of ours bit the dust last year), but other then that I am ready. I'm trying (without much success) to get caught up on sleep now so that I don't wear out during lambing. I get really grumpy when I don't get enough sleep......


----------



## Bridgemoof

Good luck!


----------



## Southern by choice

Little Person is adorable!

Wow..with your supplies list. I wonder if sheep need more help than goats?
When should lambing start for you all?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Little Person is adorable!
> 
> Wow..with your supplies list. I wonder if sheep need more help than goats?
> When should lambing start for you all?


They don't usually need help at all, but there are things that you do with a lamb that you don't have to do to a kid - like dock their tails. There are some things on the list that we won't use with every lamb or we might not use them at all. I also like to be prepared....should have been a boy scout.  Lambing could start as early as the 1st of February, but I'm guessing they'll start closer to the 10th. They all get sheared this coming Sunday so that will give us a better idea.


----------



## CocoNUT

Now I'm going to ask a foolish question - 
You're in VT...where it's SUPER COLD right? (Just confirming for the record)
Question: Do the sheep get "cold" after you shear them this early? I mean it's still pretty cold right? And you guys don't see the sun until like July right? (Joke! I know it closer to May!) So do you jacket them? I just want to know from a 'newbie' perspective....


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Now I'm going to ask a foolish question -
> You're in VT...where it's SUPER COLD right? (Just confirming for the record)
> Question: Do the sheep get "cold" after you shear them this early? I mean it's still pretty cold right? And you guys don't see the sun until like July right? (Joke! I know it closer to May!) So do you jacket them? I just want to know from a 'newbie' perspective....


It's around 9 degrees right now. Tomorrow is going to be much colder, so yes, it is SUPER COLD right now.  It will be warmer this weekend. We don't put coats on them, although we have on a couple in the past that were really old or skinny. We just bed their sheds really well and give them lots to eat. They'll be shivering for a few days afterwards, but they adjust pretty quickly. If we were to wait until late March or April to shear, we'd lose a lot of fleeces due to the mud and the lambs climbing on the ewes.

And it's not a foolish question!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It is SOOOOO cold out there today! The animals all seem to be handling it well though. I've been spending the day inside taking down Christmas decorations and stuff. Yes, yes, I *know* that Christmas was a month ago....I have a strong dislike to taking down decorations. It takes a long time to get them up and they look so pretty....

I also took the audio files from the summer and Christmas concerts that the choir I'm part of did last year and split the songs up into individual tracks. Can I say that we sound pretty swell??  The Christmas concert in particular. We did that one a capella. I can't wait for practice to start up again in May!

Lambing is 2 weeks away. I'm starting to get the lamb itch. Why can't they come _now_????? Still have to make lambing jugs though. Maybe I should get on that......


----------



## bonbean01

I hear you about Christmas decorations...all I have left now are the outside lights on the porch...guess I should take them down...but they are so pretty...sigh...next year I'm putting them up way early!!!

Once the lambing jugs are ready...and sounds like your supplies are ready...then you can go look at everyone else's lambing and kidding threads and hope the time passes quickly for your own lambs to appear


----------



## marlowmanor

Our tree and decorations are taken down just haven't gotten them to the storage building yet. Our Christmas lights are still up on the outside of the house. They've been up since Christmas 2011!  Doesn't look like they will be taken down anytime soon either!


----------



## Southern by choice

PQ- will you do a lambing thread or post here on your journal? I love the variety you have!
Vermont is so beautiful! Too bad it is soooo cold! 

I bet you and my oldest two DD's would get along so wonderfully. Your heart is pure and sweet, at least that is how it comes across. My girls love to read your journal. Mine have a strength that is not like you see in too many teenage girls these days, yet the tenderness and kindness that just brings great joy!


----------



## purplequeenvt

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Once the lambing jugs are ready...and sounds like your supplies are ready...then you can go look at everyone else's lambing and kidding threads and hope the time passes quickly for your own lambs to appear


I've been following all the baby threads and I think it is making things worse!


----------



## purplequeenvt

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Our tree and decorations are taken down just haven't gotten them to the storage building yet. Our Christmas lights are still up on the outside of the house. They've been up since Christmas 2011!  Doesn't look like they will be taken down anytime soon either!


You should leave them up another year, see how many years you can get out of them. I once had a wreath (fake of course) on the front door for almost 2 years. I kept "forgetting" to pack it away.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> PQ- will you do a lambing thread or post here on your journal? I love the variety you have!
> Vermont is so beautiful! Too bad it is soooo cold!
> 
> *I think that I'm going to put all the lambing stuff here. It is really cold, but we are surviving. It'll be warming up by this weekend and in the 30-40s next week. Phew!*
> 
> I bet you and my oldest two DD's would get along so wonderfully. Your heart is pure and sweet, at least that is how it comes across. My girls love to read your journal. Mine have a strength that is not like you see in too many teenage girls these days, yet the tenderness and kindness that just brings great joy!
> 
> *Your family sounds wonderful! I too suspect that I would get along with your girls (especially the chicken slaughtering one!)*


----------



## purplequeenvt

Remember this awkward looking thing??? 








Here she is 4 months later. I think she has turned out quite nicely! And no, she is NOT living in the house. I only brought her in for a few minutes to take her picture.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

She is a beauty!!!!   I am going to have to get me so of those!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh she's so pretty!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

If you want to come south and warm up a bit... I have quite a few frizzles you are more than welcome too!!! 

BTW- one is the slaughterer and tender of heart  the other is a sheepie and "purple" lover! with a sharp witted tongue!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> If you want to come south and warm up a bit... I have quite a few frizzles you are more than welcome too!!!
> 
> BTW- one is the slaughterer and tender of heart  the other is a sheepie and "purple" lover! with a sharp witted tongue!


Girls after my own heart!

Frizzette is my token frizzle. You don't have any frizzles with the double frizzle gene do you?? Before my frizzle rooster died hit) I was going to make some frizzled d'Uccles. He was perfect for it because he was a double frizzle. 

I am really trying to focus on Speckled Sussex for my standard birds and d'Uccles for the bantams and cut down on the other random chickens that are floating around.


----------



## Southern by choice

I loved my d'Uccles! I had.. Bonnie and Clyde. 

How do your speckled Sussex's do up there? To me they just don't seem too cold hardy. Mine are fine but we are in NC.
But I love them, one of my favs. Barred rocks are my #1 and Delawares #2... birds that are tough , sassy, and have major attitude! 
I would think wyandottes would do great up there..do you like the breed?

I'm really not sure about the frizzle thing... we have 1 white frizzle cochin Bantam... her babies were 50/50 split in frizzles... their daddy was an EE.  The only bird I think looks cool frizzled is the POLISH! LOL... they already are so crazy looking.

yeah, the frizzle.... my DD's the one that loves sheepies and purple! You guys are probably kindred spirits and don't even know it! ...and yes I was thinking Anne of greene gables.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We must be kindred spirits (love Anne of GG, BTW!). Or twins separated at birth.....

I love my d'Uccles too. I got my first hen by chance at Tractor Supply and have been in love ever since.

The Speckled Sussex do fine up here, but the roosters do tend to get frostbite on their combs. I really like them though, they are very calm and personable birds. The hens go broody a lot, which I like. 

I'm not a huge fan of wyandottes, but I've only ever had hatchery stock. They do well in the cold, but I didn't like their personalities. They were some of the meanest hens. I have one now who is 3 years old and ugly as all get out. Unfortunately, I can't get rid of her because she is my little sister's and she is one of the best layers even at 3.

Speaking of good layers.....another one of my sister's 3 year old hens, a NH Red, last year was running around outside doing her chicken-y thing when she suddenly collapsed, paralyzed on one side. I picked her up and made her comfortable in a cage in the coop. I told my sister that she was probably going to die, prepare yourself, etc.... She didn't die, but wasn't doing well for the next week. She wasn't eating or drinking very much so I told my sister that I was going to put her down. The next day that silly hen started gobbling food down. I decided to give her a little more time. A couple weeks later.....the chicken still can't move and is just sitting there eating and pooping. I tell my sister that I can't afford to keep non-productive hens and "Leah" still can't walk so we are going to have to put her down.....next morning.......stupid chicken laid an egg. Needless to say, Leah is still hanging around. She can now walk, although she her leg is still semi-paralyzed, and she lays a big brown egg almost every day.

The frizzles are cool, but I prefer my normal feathered birds. I saw some frizzled polish at the fair this year. They were hysterical! Some kid saw them and called the Lady Gaga chickens.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sounds like that hen had a stroke...weird. Ny oldest hen right now is Chrystal, a Delaware. She has a real special place in my heart, she has slowed the laying down quite a bit, but she will live out her life regardless. Some birds just are lifers here. 

I will have to see if I can find a picture of Bonnie and Clyde.  Bonnie was taken by a hawk, but I don't feel too bad...she was bold and had major attitude..I think she'd a preferred to "go out" that way.   Clyde... I had to kill.   Clyde was trying to protect a bunch of big girls from a hawk, he was a great Roo. He fought this hawk off for about 40 feet...feathers everywhere... my son saw what was happening and ran outside...hawk flew off. Clyde was laying there almost dead... we brought him in , revived him, kept him warm til he was out of shock. Two deep talon punctures to the back of his neck. He made it but after that he got real mean...so protective my little ones couldn't go anywhere around him. With 1" sharp spurs he became dangerous...he got my littlest boy across the back. That was it... killed him that day. Really loved Clyde, but I will never put any animal over my children.

Lady Gaga..    I have never heard anything she sings but she is just...well.. probably shouldn't say here what I think! 

There is a series of books that are great but I can't remember the authors name... I was wondering if you've read them. I will have to wait for DD to get up. They are some of her favs. DD#1 is a big reader... always has her nose in a book. She loves the classics especially. History too! 

You've got to post pics of your sussex!

I know you are into photography... My DD loves your pictures. She hopes to take a photography class. She is our resident photographer, sadly she really needs a new camera and I just cannot afford one. They are so pricey! :/


----------



## purplequeenvt

That's what I thought too - stroke..... I was out there and saw her running around with the other chickens and then I went inside for 20 minutes and when I got back out, there she was.

Interesting that your d'Uccles were so brave. Mine are pretty timid. I have one hen that rarely leaves the coop. It might have something to do with the fact that she only has one eye though......

And Lady Gaga.....I suspect we have similar opinions on her.....her music has very catchy melodies, but the words are ?????

Here are pictures of my Sussex....

This is my main rooster, McMurray. Note how he lost the tips on his comb. I think he looks like the old rooster in Chicken Run.






Another shot of McMurray




















This is Leah, the stroke chicken





Leopold, my d'Uccle rooster





I got my camera (Nikon Coolpix p7100) on Amazon for around $400. I really like it. It's a good solid camera.


----------



## jodief100

What handsom boys!  I love them.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sussex are pretty!!!!  How old is your MF?  Do you like your sussex to have more or less speckles? I like lots but some of the lesser spotted ones are sooo pretty.  My new group is about 2 1/2 months old now.

DD1 wanted to know if you finished your room?  I must've missed something there...are you re-doing your room?

The author I was thinking of was Beverly Lewis.... Love those books. Before we came to NC we lived IN Amish country, my mid-wife served the whole Amish and Mennonite communities... I was one of the few "outsiders" she took. So the books in the series are kinda special for us.

Leah looks sweet!  We had a Leah once, she was a buff orp. We named her that because the buff orp roo rejected her and only had eyes for the other buff orp. Leah so wanted the attentions of the roo and he was terribly mean to her. It was very sad... she was depressed, and would just go off alone. So I named her Leah.  Guess you could say I'm not a big Rachel fan.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I like lots of spots, but they need to be well defined spots and not splotchy. Same with the d'Uccles. I have a rooster that was hatched last June and he has way too much white on his breast.

I have not finished the room yet. I've been waiting for my dad. He has to help me fix some problems with the walls and he has been very busy with other projects. 

I've read some of Beverly Lewis's books, but not many. I'm more into "classic" literature.....Jane Austen, L.M. Montgomery. And most stuff Sherlock Holmes related. 

Since you used a mid-wife does that mean you did home births????? My older sister and I were both born at the hospital, but my other siblings were all born at home.


----------



## CocoNUT

aaaahhh LM Montgomery.....
Nice birds! I can't name my birds anymore...after Gus decided to "play" with a few...I've had my heart too broken! But I HAVE had those kinds of hens. I love them...most of them are still laying for a girlfriend of mine! YAY! 
Southern...is there anything you CAN'T do? Home births, home cooking, dog training.....AWESOME!


----------



## Southern by choice

My DD runs out of books easily. Always has her nose in one!

So, I have done hosp, birth center which was the midwifes house, and my home with my DH delivering.... I stood up- water broke- 12 minutes later #8 

I have no warning... other than I would always say "I'm not feeling good- I'm gonna lay down".... that meant- "I am having my baby"
when I would say that my DH would fly into action.. 

It is so un-natural in a hospital, no matter how hard they try to decorate it as a "room". They are way too bright, they don't want you to eat and they do everything at their convenience. I was blessed to have an awesome OBGYN that was also a Christian and knew me very well. I deliver quickly...with no warning. I always snuck in food and she always looked out for me. If I was their she stayed in the next room. 

Loved the mid-wifes place... she MAKES you eat all the time, to keep up your strength. Only keeps you for 6 hours and if everything is ok you go home. It is softly lit and not loud and harsh...she kept all emergency equip in a closet. Unbelievably respectful of every process.

Home was the best... never had to leave.. and 5 minutes after having #8 and covering up I had ALL my other 7 kids climb up on the bed with me and see the new one! It was awesome! When the rescue squad showed up they were so disappointed they missed it, they hung around for awhile- couldn't believe I wouldn't want to go to the hosp! Midwife showed up about 1 1/2 hours later.

I wanted to be with my family right after delivery, why would any one want to stay in a hosp or anywhere???  I always liked life to just be normal- never let anyone come in to help... that  would be way too stressful. I also NEVER let anyone hold my babies... always hated how people would just let everyone hold their newborns... I always felt like- they are not toys or babydolls- and germs- yikes!
People always wanted to come and help with the other children, which meant they wanted to keep them away so I could "rest"...that was just not me...I wanted all my babies with me and their new sibling! I would get tired at the 3 week mark, and that's when I wanted for DH to take off for a few days. Never needed him in the first days- easier to stay in the routine with him at work. 

Guess I really am not normal!  

I bet your mom loved the home-births!  Sometimes hospital births are necessary though.


----------



## CocoNUT

I agree with you Southern. I was so happy to get out of the hospital...then I could finally rest! They kept waking us up, waking the EVIL one up...it was INSANE! We got home...and for 2 weeks it was just us. You make it sound soooo romantic! That's why you have so many kids...and i'm glad you do! Again...maybe if i was able to have more now...I'd be more like that. Just don't know if I could go through it all again!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I think that she did love the home births (she did it for her last 4 kids, so she must have!). It was special for the other kids too because she always wanted us involved. I got to see all of my younger siblings be born. When I have kids (someday, hopefully) I would like to have home births as well. I don't like hospitals......


----------



## purplequeenvt

The Sheeps are getting sheared today! The shearer is coming at noon. I will have my camera out with me and hopefully I'll be able to get some pictures. We were going to be a set of hands short due to my mom being away, but one of my best friends is coming and my little sister's "munchkin" (a young girl that she is helping get into the sheep world) and possibly my sister and brother-in-law. He said they might stop by after church to help. So I just might be able to take pictures. 

My dad and brother went to the early service at church this morning, but they very kindly let me sleep. I was sick yesterday and really needed the sleep.


----------



## purplequeenvt

There are now 41 naked sheep running around out there! We started shearing around 12 and we were done by 3 and it wasn't nearly as cold as I thought it was going to be. 

And now for the pictures! I was able to take some, but not a lot.

All the sheep, ready and waiting. Everybody was very laid back and calm. 
















This is what happens when you cross a Border Leicester/Dorper with a Shetland/Friesian/Texel.......





Naked boys....oops, that sounds bad. 





Eugene!!!





He knows he's cute





Nom, nom...





My friend helping skirt fleeces. 





40 fleeces





Wide load





Pretty Rosa


----------



## greenbean

Your sheep are so cute!  I love the black spotted one


----------



## RemudaOne

Wow! Look at you go! Nice job and that's a LOT of fleece


----------



## Southern by choice

Love the pictures..especially  "wide load"! 

Amazing with the amount of fleece. The colors too. 

I was watching the NZ method of shearing online yesterday! Very cool.

Eugene looks like he could be a house pet.. too ridiculously cute!


I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Queen Mum

Really quite interesting.   What does skirting fleeces entail?   I know nothing about the process.

Looks like a tremendous amount of work, but you all did an amazing job.   

Those sheep look so beautiful all Naked like that.


----------



## Bridgemoof

wow LOVE the pics! You guys did all of those sheep fast, too. It takes us 1/2 hour to shear one sheep, but we're beginners. Eugene is so adorable! I also love the BLD FST mix! 

SO, big question, what do you guys do with all of your wool? That is so much wool. SO much wooL! 

And I'd like to hear how you skirt them, too!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Our shearer, Gwen, sheared in NZ for a year or 2. She isn't as fast as those guys are, but she is still pretty quick! Her dad was our shearer for years, but he suddenly passed away a few years ago and she started shearing for most of his clients.

The spotted girl is Anita. She was on my keep list when she was first born (I can't resist those spots!), but then I decided to get rid of her because I didn't like how she was growing out, too much dairy and not enough meat. I changed my mind again last week. She has filled out very nicely during the last few months and again....those spots! 

"Wide Load" sheep is Galadriel. She is 8 and this will be her 7th and probably final lambing season (although she might get another year if she holds together). She has had triplets twice and looks like she might do it again. 

Eugene is everyone's favorite. He is very sweet with people, but he is extremely pushy with the other rams. Maybe being a 1/4 of their size has something to do with it?? 

Skirting is what we do to get rid of all the dirty parts. What we did yesterday was a very basic skirting. We pulled out the poop tags and the dirty britch area. My mom is usually in charge of that part and she is much more thorough and gets out a lot of the vegetable matter too. She'll go back over them later and clean them up better. This year we spread the wool out on tables to skirt, but we have a skirting table that has slats, so the dirt can fall, but it is very heavy and it is in the basement covered with more wool.

We've done lots of things with our wool. We send some of to be processed into roving, yarn, or blankets. My mom spins some of it. We had some made into large pieces of felt that we then cut out for warm insoles. We haven't done much with the wool in a number of years though. A huge family health crisis and a move will do that. :/


----------



## SheepGirl

Love the pictures!!

I can't wait until my sheep get sheared in April--shearer hasn't given me an exact date yet, she just said 'April' lol.


----------



## BrownSheep

I dream of having a shearer come out. My dad is still in the you can do it yourself school of thought. Well have over thirty this year and last year not everybody got sheared....I may or may not sneak in a shearer.


----------



## Queen Mum

Thanks for the info Purplequeen.  Very interesting to hear.   Who knew.

I love those spots.    I would keep her.

What beautiful sheep you have.


----------



## purplequeenvt

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I dream of having a shearer come out. My dad is still in the you can do it yourself school of thought. Well have over thirty this year and last year not everybody got sheared....I may or may not sneak in a shearer.


I think I would sneak in a shearer! I've sheared all of our sheep before, but it took a long time and I killed my already bum shoulder. :/


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've been sick for the past week, not fun at all. I'm starting to feel better, but not back to 100%. 

The ewes are getting closer to lambing.....maybe in the next week. We've got some cute udders on the first timers! There are 3 ewes that I'm not positive are pregnant. One looks like she might have aborted her lamb (shearer found blood in her britch wool), one got very sick during breeding season, and the 3rd is an older Romney that we weren't meaning to breed in the 1st place.


----------



## Southern by choice

that confirms it... people are cathing the "sickness" through the forum! 

seriously though... I really hope you get better soon.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> that confirms it... people are cathing the "sickness" through the forum!
> 
> seriously though... I really hope you get better soon.


Interesting thought..... wonder how that works? 

I'm actually feeling better tonight than I've been feeling all week. We had a family bowling night and I think that helped. I stink at bowling though, my best score was an 89. I like to blame it on the fact that I have to bowl left handed when I am actually a righty, but truth be told, I just stink.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm *finally* feeling better. I was pretty out of it for a week.  No throwing up, but super tired, headache, joint pain, etc.... I almost wonder if it was an allergy attack of some sort.

It is getting closer and closer to Lamb Time!! There are 2 ewes that have milk! No signs of labor yet, but I expect to see babies in the next couple days. 

My uncle and I got the lumber to make lambing jugs yesterday and, if he ever gets back from breakfast with my great uncle, we will be putting them together today. We are repairing 5 panels that we already have and are making 7 more so that we will be able to have 6 jugs (2 panels each). That is more jugs than we've ever had before, but after last year when I was patching together jugs out of what ever is laying around......

I keep hinting to the ewes that today would be a nice day for having babies because it is sunny and relatively warm, but hinting has never worked before so I'm not expecting much response.


----------



## Symphony

Glad to hear your feeling better.  Hope the Jugs turn out great and the Sheep have lots of healthy ewe's.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I have a question, the 2 ewes that you think have no milk, do they have any udders to speak of? I'm asking because I have a ewe that looks really fat right now and looks like she's carrying, but she doesn't have any udder to speak of. If they don't have milk, can they still have a somewhat developed looking udder or can they have none?

Glad you are feeling better btw!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I have a question, the 2 ewes that you think have no milk, do they have any udders to speak of? I'm asking because I have a ewe that looks really fat right now and looks like she's carrying, but she doesn't have any udder to speak of. If they don't have milk, can they still have a somewhat developed looking udder or can they have none?
> 
> Glad you are feeling better btw!


I actually said that they DO have milk.  If you take a nice clear picture of your ewe's butt/udder area and some body shots and it post here I can see if I can give you some sort of idea what's going on. Do you know when she should be due? Some ewes don't get of much udder until right before lambing.

-----------------

I got the pieces for all the jugs cut, but I've only had time to put 2 panels together. Hopefully I won't need more than that tonight.


----------



## bonbean01

So glad you are feeling better in time for lambing


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh I didn't read that right. Well glad they have milk!

I will take a picture of the ewe in question tomorrow. I have two Tunis ewes. One is skinny, the other is fat as a cow. I can't quite figure out why since they are at the same feeding trough.  But the way her belly is hanging low makes me think she's carrying babies, but doesn't look like any udder yet. Anyways, I'll go into it more tomorrow, thanks PQVT!


----------



## Bridgemoof

HI PQVT,

Here is the ewe in question She is a Tunis and much bigger than my other Tunis. She looks really fat, her belly is hanging down but not much going on in the udder area.















I'd like to get your take on it, thanks!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It is hard to tell by just looking at a sheep's belly especially if they are woolly, but judging by your ewe's udder, she is for sure bred.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks PQVT! She had twins last year and wasn't quite this big. But her udder was MUCH bigger when she delivered. One of her twins was stillborn, so hoping for a better outcome this year!


----------



## Shelly May

Yes, I agree she is bred and still has a few weeks is my guess, she is carrying twins or better. Hope all goes well and keep us posted.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Still no lambs, but we are getting closer. I'm guessing (hoping?) that several will go tomorrow and Saturday (my birthday!) due to the storm that is coming in. Sheep like to give birth in storms.  I've got all but 2 lambing jug panels built and I still have to fix several others, but I have enough if 3 or 4 sheep lamb.


----------



## Remuda1

Happy birthday! And I hope you get lambs for a present .


----------



## Symphony

Hope you and your family are surviving, NEMO.  Dig yourself out and tell us your, ok.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Happy Birthday PQVT! Yes I too hope you are weathering the storm okay.  I can't imagine how you are going to deal with having lambs in a blizzard! Good luck!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Nemo has not been a problem for us. We got some snow, but not too much. 

I hung some tarps up in doorways to the barn to block the wind and gave them more bedding. The girls all look very comfortable, but STILL NO LAMBS!!!!! There are several ewes that are so close........ 

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## bonbean01

Happy Birthday!   Ewes have to midnight to deliver you some birthday lambs


----------



## Southern by choice

Happy Birthday!
Hope your day has been a nice one for you!


----------



## BrownSheep

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I did have a nice birthday. We didn't do much, but I did get a few nice gifts. My mom gave me one of the queen size wool blankets that we had made last time we sent wool off. Love it! I was very warm and cozy last night. I had actually been wanting one, but I didn't want to ask.  

STILL NO LAMBS! I stayed home from church because someone was looking "suspicious". She had really dropped, had sunken sides, her udder is really full, and she kept stretching, but nope.....nothing.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's such a nice gift, lucky you! Sounds like you had a nice birthday, but no birthday lambs! Boo!

When are your shetlands due? I'm anxious to see those little buggers!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The Shetlands aren't due until middle of March/beginning of April. I can't wait either! One of them is very large, she might only have twins, but I'm kind of thinking 3 (or 4??).


----------



## purplequeenvt

The ewes hanging out in the barn. They are being bad sheepies and NOT having lambs. 











This is our "barn". It used to be 2 sheds facing each other, but then we joined them with a roof to give the ewes more covered space. I put the tarp up across the entrance yesterday.





Rosa the Shetland (before the snow)





Inna, Rosa's 2012 daughter. She is such a character! A bit like a goat, you cannot keep her in a pen. She follows us around and tries to help with projects. She adores my uncle, it is so cute to watch. He calls her "Lady-girl" and she stands there staring up at him.





Eating my coat.....





Galadriel is 8 and she's had 12 lambs over in the past 7 years. She had triplets her 1st year and triplets last year. I think she'll have 3 again this year.





Tawnie, also 8, is our last Romney ewe. She is probably not bred, but we didn't want to breed her. She was supposed to be culled last fall, but that hasn't happened yet. :/





Hettie





Squoze - 3/4 Border Leicester 1/4 Dorper. She was our 18 lb lamb from last year.





Rikki


----------



## greenbean

They're all so cute 

Inna has a cute little face


----------



## bonbean01

Love your sheep!!!!  You have so many, which means...lots of lambs!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I know Bon...aren't they wonderful! 


 your sheep. Your one girl is so huge...


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

They all look fat and sassy, very healthy looking sheep hope they have lots of babies for you.


----------



## Bridgemoof

So cute! They have a nice barn to have lambs in, plenty of room! I love that little Shetland Inna, she looks like my Shetland Cinnamon.

Good luck, because once they start blowing I think they're all gonna go at once!


----------



## Remuda1

That IS an awesome barn . Looks like y'all did a great job merging the two sheds, you can't even tell they were ever separate. And the flock looks in great shape too. You're going to have them spitting out babies left and right . Best of luck for a great lambing season for you .


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I love those two pics of all the sheep loafing in the barn.  Just makes me feel happy.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm really happy with the barn set-up now. It is awesome having all that covered area for them. Now it just needs more light! My dad was going to work on that last weekend, but then he hurt his back and for some reason he didn't want to be up on a ladder......

I cannot wait for the 1st ewe to lamb. I'm dying from anticipation. I did a barn check at 10:30 pm, 1 am, and 6:30 am because Lyd was "97.9%" sure that Penny was in labor. Nope. Nothing. Good thing the barn is so close to the house.

I have this horrible feeling that they are waiting for Thursday when it is just me and the 2 year old all day.


----------



## purplequeenvt

So you remember those geese I got in December? I still have 4 of them - 2 grays and 2 whites. I was hoping to figure out genders and keep a pair. The 2 grays have recently taken to chasing my female pekins around. It is only the gray geese doing the chasing and so far they have only gone after the female ducks. Does this mean the grays are males or just nasty females?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sounds like males to me. We had the same thing happen with our Indian Runner ducks and our Pekins. But there were two male Indian runners, and they ended up fighting with each other. We had to get rid of one because the other pecked or bit at it's neck so much it lost all of its feathers. 

Nothing on the lamb front? I've got one ready to go any minute now, too.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Still no lambies, but one of the ewes has an enormous udder, so hopefully she'll go soon.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Penny lambed this evening at 5 pm! She had a single 10 lb white ram lamb. We were really hoping for 2 lambs and at least one girl, but what can you do?

Here he is!


----------



## Bridgemoof

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   What a sweetie! There's many more to come, PQVT! Good luck with the rest, you'll have plenty of ewe lambs I'm sure.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I hope we have some ewe lambs, at least enough to make up the show flocks. I have been hearing that it is a ram year in our area though.

I think we are going to call him George. He wasn't the brightest thing when he was first born, he really did not get the idea of nursing...."what do you mean I have to suck on _that_????" But after a while we convinced him to try it and now he is nursing like a pro!


----------



## Southern by choice

I love penny's face! Lamb boy is sweet. His ears are too cute. Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Remuda1




----------



## Shelly May

one down, and more to go, sending pink wishes your way,  congrads on your boy.


----------



## SheepGirl

He's so cute!

Much better than all these goats...


----------



## purplequeenvt

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> He's so cute!
> 
> Much better than all these goats...


I agree! Baby goats are very cute (especially Southern's little ones!), but lambs are even better!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Baby George!





He has nice ears!





Sheep kisses - Little Person and Steve





Sheep kisses - LP and Nelly





Buddy, he's getting older. I think he is 10 or 11 now.





Gus taking a nap in the feed trough





My pretty Speckled Sussex x EE hen.


----------



## Bridgemoof

OH so cute! All of them. Really nice pics PQVT!   George looks nice all cleaned up. Handsome little devil.


----------



## purplequeenvt

#2 is a girl!! And she's BLACK! The mom is black, but the dad is white and we've never gotten a black lamb from him so it was a bit of a surprise. But it is definitely an Elmer baby. All of our rams give their babies a very distinctive look. 

Hera, the mom, had her all by herself around 5 am. She was a little confused (first timer), but she was staying close and letting baby nurse. We got them jugged and all should be fine. Baby is very smart and lively! I love ewe lambs. They are so much brighter than ram lambs. I have spent hours trying to get ram lambs to nurse, but ewe lambs are usually like "Get out of my way! I know what I'm doing!".  

Tawnie (old Romney ewe, may or may not be bred) tried to steal the baby. She followed us into the jug and didn't want to leave and then she was outside the barn eating and the baby cried and she came hurrying back in. When I came inside, Tawnie was staring into the jug. Poor girl. Now I kind of hope she is pregnant. She was always such a good mother.

Pictures will come later......I don't bring my camera out with me for the early morning barn check.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics. I'm ready for more lambs now! NOW! 

Poor Tawnie.  I often wonder if the ewes that don't get pregnant look at the little lambs wanting one of their own. So sad. I hope Tawnie is pregnant so she can have her very own.


----------



## Shelly May

X2, And waiting for pic's,


----------



## purplequeenvt

She is a little fire-cracker! She did not want to hold still long enough for a good picture so I had to have Lyd hold her down.

Meet Hebe (her mother is Hera and Hebe, in Greek mythology, is the daughter of Hera and Zeus)






She was born around 5 am and weighs 10 lbs. 

And just because he is so cute....here are a couple George pictures.





"Peek-a-boo!"





Tawnie is still upset that we took "her" baby away from her.


----------



## Southern by choice

They are so cute! I am shocked at how big they are! I guess I am just used to my little dwarfs.

What is she?


----------



## purplequeenvt

They are both Border Leicesters. Our average lamb birth weight is usually about 10 lbs. Last year's average was 10.25 lbs and 2011 was almost 12 lbs. Shetlands are much smaller, 4-6 lbs.


----------



## Shelly May

Those ears are just too cute


----------



## SheepGirl

She's so cute!  And George is adorable


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> What is she?


Umm that would be a lamb


----------



## purplequeenvt

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> What is she?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm that would be a lamb
Click to expand...



I think we know who the smarty pants is......


----------



## Southern by choice

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is she?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm that would be a lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we know who the smarty pants is......
Click to expand...

Yep...see the grief I have to put up with.... 

PQV- I love how your sheep are so personable, if I ever have lambs here I hope to spend a lot of time with them, to keep them tame.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is she?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm that would be a lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we know who the smarty pants is......
Click to expand...


----------



## purplequeenvt

It is quite nippy out there today! 15 degrees with wind making it feel colder. The sheep don't mind and the little babies are still in jugs in the barn so they are cozy too. 

We got a hay delivery today. 15 huge square bales. The guy who brought them is an old French-Canadian dairy farmer, although now he just hays and doesn't have any cows. I worked for him for a couple years when I was 16 or 17 and he picks on me constantly - in good fun of course. He always asks me if I've found a guy yet. He told me a couple years ago that he'd found a man for me, but then he never introduced us....last I heard the guy had no teeth and may or may not have died..... 












I wasn't thrilled about getting these large bales. Last time we got them they were processed bales and the flakes wouldn't stay together and it was a huge pain to feed. This time we got unprocessed ones and they are so much better! Each flake weighs almost 30 lbs.

No new babies, but there are 3 ewes that will probably go in the next day or 2. One of the unintentionally bred cull ewes, Nelly - one the cull list because she isn't up to my standards for a Border Leicester and because she prolapsed last year - is prolapsing again. That seals her fate.


----------



## CocoNUT

Wow! Those are some pretty big hay bales! Maybe I'm just not a "true" country person...but I've never seen those HUGE square bales! 

And if your prospective 'man' has got NO teeth and one foot in the grave....maybe you better jump on that ASAP! You don't wanna let a winner like that slip past you...a deal like that may only come once in your life!


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## BrownSheep

1/2 tons bales?

People around here either produce two string or ton bales so I don't see many of these.


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Wow! Those are some pretty big hay bales! Maybe I'm just not a "true" country person...but I've never seen those HUGE square bales!
> 
> And if your prospective 'man' has got NO teeth and one foot in the grave....maybe you better jump on that ASAP! You don't wanna let a winner like that slip past you...a deal like that may only come once in your life!




I know! But, seeing as he may or may not still be alive, this particular fish looks like a dead end.....

It seems that everyone is trying to get me "married off" around here. My 2 littlest sisters, and several friends have decided that I have to marry this other friend (he is the oldest from the family of 9 kids that we have known forever). His sisters have decided the same thing.  And, while I like him, I don't know that I like him like _that_ and he hasn't ever given an indication that he is interested either. But they are all convinced that it is a done deal.


----------



## purplequeenvt

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> 1/2 tons bales?
> 
> People around here either produce two string or ton bales so I don't see many of these.


That sounds right. I prefer the small squares because they are easier to feed out, but we have limited options this time of year. It was nice having the hay delivered instead of having to load the trailer ourselves.


----------



## Southern by choice

I have never seen bales like that either! WOW!


As far as a mate..... Let G-d bring him to you! Always better that way. We wouldn't want to see such a precious jewel like you end up with someone who doesn't know your worth!  

Oh...and how is it 16 degrees here in NC? Sounds like that is Vermont weather! :/


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I have never seen bales like that either! WOW!
> 
> 
> As far as a mate..... Let G-d bring him to you! Always better that way. We wouldn't want to see such a precious jewel like you end up with someone who doesn't know your worth!
> 
> Oh...and how is it 16 degrees here in NC? Sounds like that is Vermont weather! :/


I agree! I have never had a boyfriend and I don't intend to have one until I am sure that he is "the one". I plan to have a whole heart to give and not a tiny piece leftover from all the other failed relationships. That's my opinion on the subject anyway.....

16 degrees??? That's a heat wave! JK, it's around 12 degrees right now with a little wind making it feel a bit colder, but the sun is shining so I'm not complaining. I'd like to think that I'd like living in the south with the warmer winters, but I don't know that I could take the summers.


----------



## Southern by choice

You and my DD are so alike! The L-rd is good and honors our integrity. You are very wise to have this understanding. So many do not understand the importance of these things. Our daughters will remain under our covering til such time and they are glad for it. 

oh...and I really hate the cold! :/  the upside is all the mud is frozen!!! YAY! My boots don't get sucked off my feet.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You and my DD are so alike! The L-rd is good and honors our integrity. You are very wise to have this understanding. So many do not understand the importance of these things. Our daughters will remain under our covering til such time and they are glad for it.
> 
> oh...and I really hate the cold! :/  the upside is all the mud is frozen!!! YAY! My boots don't get sucked off my feet.


So true. I must say, it is nice to find other people in this big old world that share a similar view of life. 

Mud = bleh! Our mud didn't get too bad during this last warm spell, thankfully.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I let the lambies out the jugs this morning. It was so cute to watch them running around. Hebe was smart and stayed pretty close to her mom. She only got confused when Moe came over and she tried to nurse off him. George on the other hand....he was running around the paddock like a crazy man and poor Penny was trying to keep track of him. Every time she turned around he was gone and she hurry off screaming for him. Silly lambs!


----------



## purplequeenvt

My car failed to pass inspection today.  Anyone want to buy a '98 Volvo station wagon?? It needs a new manifold and has a leak in the fuel lines somewhere apparently, but it has no rust, 4 all new brakes and the tailgate opens and closes!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sure, I'll take it.  Lemme just find my checkbook   Sorry it didn't pass for you.   Sounds like you are getting your money's worth out of it.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Passed inspection? Well, I guess my truck didn't pass inspection today either, I looked down and I was on E. Dang, hate when that happens.


----------



## purplequeenvt

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Passed inspection? Well, I guess my truck didn't pass inspection today either, I looked down and I was on E. Dang, hate when that happens.


Do you not have state inspections down south?? It is so frustrating when you have an older car, there's always something else to be fixed before it is "passable". :/


----------



## bonbean01

Yes, we do have to get the safety inspection sticker each year...big fine for being caught with an expired one is two hundred bucks...and I'm in Mississippi.


----------



## BrownSheep

No inspections here! Two counties have emissions testing, but that is it.


----------



## purplequeenvt

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> No inspections here! Two counties have emissions testing, but that is it.


I should move to wherever you are!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've begun to notice something odd with our ewes.....when a ewe loses (read: misplaces) a baby, instead of searching for said baby herself, what does she do?? She goes running to the nearest humans - usually me - and baas at us. Then she follows us around the pen until *we* locate and point out the missing child to her.

Question is, when she comes fussing to us, is she saying "Help! I can't find my child!" or "Yo! Human! Where'd you hide my kid?" I can totally see my sheep saying the latter.


----------



## CocoNUT

I would venture a guess and say the first phrase. I think they may see you as their 'leader' and come to you for guidance? Does that sound right/plausible? Any sheep experts out there? Sheepgirl?


----------



## bonbean01

When anything isn't quite right with our sheep they look to the house and yell their heads off....I'm sure for help.  When Dolly had a newborn lamb a few years ago, she was looking at the house screaming and I ran outside and there was a big redtail hawk perched on the shelter looking at her lamb...flew off when I ran out there and then Dolly calmed down.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm sure that they are asking for help, it just seems like they are accusing you of hiding their baby. I mean, I do hold the babies a lot, but I _always_ give them back! 

We got some pretty snow last night and this morning Baby George was out playing around in it.






Hebe 





"Stop staring at my butt!" Izzy is going to lamb soon (I hope, I've been saying that for 2 weeks now). She is pink and puffy and has an udder full of milk.





Lucie





Rosa - she has quite the belly on her and she isn't due until March 11 or so. She can still somehow manage to squeeze herself through the creep get though. We aren't entirely sure how because she always waits until we aren't looking to get in or out. 





Eloise - she is the sheep in my avatar. That is a good example of how much a Shetland's color can change.


----------



## goodolboy

That 1st pic is unnnnnrealllllllllllllll.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sheep are so silly sometimes. George is SOOO cute! All of them are cute.  I can't wait to see the shetland babies. I suspect mine will lamb around the same time as yours!


----------



## greenbean

Your sheep are so cute!  I love Eloise!


----------



## bonbean01

Love your sheep and Izzy does look ready to go at any minute...her girly parts look "angry"


----------



## CocoNUT

Those lamb photos are TOO cute! OMG..I want like a WHOLE bunch of them! Just the lambies....I love how their ears are all perked up! 
Those lady parts do look very angry! Poor thing...now the whole world is looking at her business!


----------



## SheepGirl

Your lambs are so cute! 

I've only witnessed a couple ewes lose their lambs. They look at me, baaaaaaaa, and then go to where they last saw their baby. Then they baaaa and run around in circles until they find their lost baby while trying not to lose their other one!!! hahahaha

And Izzy has a beautiful udder!!! I wish my sheep's udders looked like that lol


----------



## BrownSheep

My ewes look at me like I am the reason their kids are so naughty. Ours never really lose them but when the baby looses mama and start screaming they run arounds and go find them.


----------



## CocoNUT

You ARE the reason they're so naughty! I blame my husband on my child's naughtiness ALL the time!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Izzy lambed! I've had my eye on her since yesterday evening and I had last checked on her around 9 this morning. I went out shortly before 1 pm and she was pushing! Shortly thereafter, and with a little help from me, she deliver a 12 lb white ram. The baby is 3/4 Border Leicester 1/4 Romney. Izzy is being a wonderful mother!


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations on that big boy!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

wow! 
Congratulations! He's so cute...and Izzy looks like a good momma!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Izzy is great. I knew she was something special the moment I laid eyes on her. She was gorgeous as a lamb and now has a beautiful fleece and is an attentive mother. 

New baby....he looks more like a Romney than a Border Leicester at the moment. He needs a name!


----------



## marlowmanor

Since you have a George, how about Harry or Larry for the newest one?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Or Hairy Larry?


----------



## CocoNUT

Now I'm sure I've missed this...but do you guys sell your fiber? Or mill it? Process it? All that fiber......aaaaaah the possibilities! 
I was looking at lamby's face and all I could think was Roman. Maybe because the word "Romney" was right above it...but still. He is a sweetie pie!


----------



## BrownSheep

I was actually thinking he looked like a Mulesey


----------



## CocoNUT

Mulesley? Where'd you get that name? I've never herd it! Pretty cute though!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Or Hairy Larry?


He's not hairy, he's woolly!


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Now I'm sure I've missed this...but do you guys sell your fiber? Or mill it? Process it? All that fiber......aaaaaah the possibilities!
> I was looking at lamby's face and all I could think was Roman. Maybe because the word "Romney" was right above it...but still. He is a sweetie pie!


We haven't done anything with our wool in a number of years due to a huge family health crisis, but in the past (and hopefully sometime soon) we have had several things done with it. We have had it washed, turned into roving, spun, dyed locks (Border Leicester is popular with needle felters because of their curls), dyed yarn, felt that we cut into insoles for shoes, and blankets. The nicest fleeces my mom would keep back for herself or to sell to hand-spinners.

I'm leaning towards Ivan for this guy (starts with the same letter of his mom's name), but Roman is going on my list of names. That was actually my great-grandfather's name!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I can't resist taking new pictures of the babies. They can be so photogenic sometimes.

Baby #3 - I'm calling him Ivan for now






Baby curls





George thinks he's hot stuff





"Just like mom"





Hebe is pretty stinkin' cute.





It is dangerous to sit or kneel anywhere in this paddock....the Shetlands will get you!





Little Person came today and brought with him Henry the angora/dwarf mutt rabbit for a haircut. Henry had his cut out on the porch so that I could continue breathing today (I'm very allergic. Henry's mother was one of our angoras that we sold to a friend the babies came to stay with us for a few weeks and this one went home with LP.





Lyd had quite the audience.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I like George


----------



## greenbean

I like the picture of the shetlands getting you   Everyone is cute though!


----------



## purplequeenvt

greenbean said:
			
		

> I like the picture of the shetlands getting you   Everyone is cute though!


I think there was one behind me too.


----------



## Royd Wood

Glad to hear Izzy finally lambed - got a girl here who is showing me up (10 days since I said she would lamb)


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I love George's little smirk! 

Newborn wool sheep always look like they're wearing terrycloth pajamas to me and it's just about the cutest thing ever.


----------



## bonbean01

Such cute lambies


----------



## CocoNUT

Oooh...Ivan is a good name too! Nice and STRONG! 
I LOVVE LOVVE LOVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEE those baby curls! I'll bet they're sooo soft! How cute...they're all so stinking cute! 
I know about those angora cuts...I'm not allergic...but when I'm trimming mine...if those hairs get to flying...I'm feeling it! Their fiber gets EVERYWHERE! I end up covered in it! 

I hope the family health situation improves enough to get back to what you were doing! LOVE to spin! And it sounds like you all had a lot of variety of things! WOW!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Lambie #3 is now officially named "Ivan the Terrible" not that he is terrible or anything. It just "sounds good" I guess.  No more babies this morning, but there are several that are _so close_.

Galadriel, the wide load, is so full of babies that they are starting to poke out (not through) of her sides. Yesterday you could see and feel someone's leg and today it was a back. Poor girl is so uncomfortable.


----------



## greenbean

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> greenbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the picture of the shetlands getting you   Everyone is cute though!
> 
> 
> 
> I think there was one behind me too.
Click to expand...

Lucky   I want to be surrounded by Shetlands!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meet Dmitri a 14.5 lb crossbred ram lamb. He is 3/8 Border Leicester, 3/8 Romney, 1/4 Dorper. 






He is all black except for a little bit of white on the top of his head and then this......





I was a little bummed that his mom, Dori, only had the one since this is technically her 2nd lambing (she lost her last lamb about a month from lambing). We've had too many singles. 

For all you Shetland admirers out there - Ingrid was being sweet tonight.





And this is where the bad lambies (ahem....Shetlands) go when there is a sheep in labor and they WON'T LEAVE US ALONE! 





Muddy George getting some snuggles


----------



## greenbean

They're all cute 

Poor Shetlands, being locked away


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats on your lambies!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

greenbean said:
			
		

> They're all cute
> 
> Poor Shetlands, being locked away


They are evil, pure evil. But at least they're cute. Fae (the black one on the right) was eating my zipper and licking my face.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I just got in from the last barn check of the night. Nothing going on, but there are a couple sheep whose udders have grown since yesterday and there has been a little discharge here and there. Maybe tomorrow. I'm hoping that we will start to see more twins now. I think that there are only a few more that will have singles. 

Have I mentioned that my finger HURTS?? I stabbed underneath the nail on my left middle finger yesterday while putting chicken kebabs together.


----------



## greenbean

But cuteness out weighs evilness   And licking your face sounds adorable, not evil!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Not so fun morning....at 6:30 am my alarm goes off. I stumble out of bed, put on socks, fleece jacket, go upstairs, put on boots, coat, hat, etc...I make it out to the barn and, at first, everything looks fine. Nope. Nelly is laying out on her side with her uterus hanging out. Thankfully I remember to grab my phone when I came out so I called inside to get Lyd to bring my the lambing caddy, warm soapy water, and towels. After what felt like hours, keep in mind that I'm in my jammies, kneeling in the dirty bedding, and holding on to a ewe's insides, my backup shows up. In the meantime, I've glanced around the barn and realized that Infiniti is in labor.  

An hour later, Nelly's guts are back were they are supposed to be, but we have her up on a bale and Lyd is trying to keep her comfortable so that she doesn't push everything out while my mother is driving to a friend's house to get a retainer since Nelly broke ours last week. I took a moment to help Infiniti who gave birth to a 14 lb white ewe (purebred BL).

Nelly is now in the creep and is all trussed up so hopefully everything will stay where it is supposed to. I'm dreading her lambing, but I hope that it happens really soon because I'm going to have to do middle of the night checks on her from now until she does.

Can I go back to bed now????

**ETA** No pictures of the new baby yet. I was a little busy.


----------



## CocoNUT

Uh Busy! HECK YEAH! WOW! Sorry to hear you woke up to that! Glad you were able to get everything back into it's "place"...and congrats on the new lamb! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for Nelly. 
Get some rest!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I thought about pulling a Straw Hat for the next few nights, but A. it is much colder here than in NC and B. I can only imagine what the Shetlands would do to me.


This is Iris the 14 lb girl who decided to make her appearance in the middle of a big crisis. She is named after a friend whose name is Siri (Iris is Siri backwards) and it happens to be her birthday today. 






Nelly all trussed up. She tried and failed to kill me last year with her prolapsing shenanigans and it looks like she's trying again.





A better shot of last night's lamb, Dmitri.





Ivan 





Sleepy time in the barn....

























Moe: I'm not sleepy. Can I have some breakfast?





Lyric has a new hat





Frizzette


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh poor Nelly (and poor you)!!! That has to be an awful thing to deal with, a prolapsed uterus. Ugh! Hope things go smoothly when she does lamb.


----------



## Bridgemoof

OH CUTE PICS! Everybody looks so comfy, even Nelly.


----------



## Meat Goats

Pulling a Straw Hat. lol

I like the pictures and Ivan is handsome. Them sleeping is so funny.

A prolapsed uterus? Man that sucks. Sorry


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yes, it really does stink. I don't think that I will going very far from home between now and when she lambs. I lost a ewe a couple years ago to a prolapse while lambing and it was not pretty.

I also forgot to say that, when we got her up on the bale and got everything back in place, she peed ALL over me. I got pee down my sleeve and on my sweat pants.  Now my coat (and I) smell like sheep poop, lamb goo, and sheep pee.


----------



## marlowmanor

Will Nelly end up being culled after she lambs? Since she keeps prolapsing every year?

The lambs are adorable!  Lots of good POW material in those pictures!


----------



## CocoNUT

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Yes, it really does stink. I don't think that I will going very far from home between now and when she lambs. I lost a ewe a couple years ago to a prolapse while lambing and it was not pretty.
> 
> I also forgot to say that, when we got her up on the bale and got everything back in place, she peed ALL over me. I got pee down my sleeve and on my sweat pants.  Now my coat (and I) smell like sheep poop, lamb goo, and sheep pee.


Just think...some people pay a LOT of money to smell like that...from a bottle! You've EARNED your odour!


----------



## purplequeenvt

There may be another ewe in labor. We shall see.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Amelia is in labor! Think twins! I'm getting very sick of all these singles.


----------



## bonbean01

Wow...you had quite a morning   Hope you got to catch a bit of sleep!  Good luck with Amelia...thinking twins here


----------



## Bridgemoof

Twins  Twins


----------



## purplequeenvt

Just one. :/ But heilige kuh! She weighs 16 stinkin' pounds! And she is so beautiful! The pictures do not do her justice.

#0006 Agatha











Did I mention that she is big?


----------



## Bridgemoof

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

She's GORGEOUS! She IS big...but beautiful! Love her little sideburns!


----------



## bonbean01

That is one big baby!!!!!  She is adorable...just want to cuddle her!!!!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

She popped out half grown!   She's such a good looking little lamb.


----------



## bonbean01

Yes she is quite the looker!!!!  That face...those ears...I really want to pick her up and cuddle that sweet girl so badly!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

I like her profile...her nose!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I had to swing by and look at her again! She is just gorgeous. And you know, your photos taken in the barn are just great! They look like they were taken in a photo studio.


----------



## Queen Mum

What a lovely girl!   I want her!   Please, pretty please!


----------



## alsea1

Those are big lambs. Is this typical


----------



## Meat Goats

That's huge. My Alana averages 9.5 pounds a kid and has only had triplets and I thought that was crazy. I keep seeing all these people having (well not the people but the sheep  ) having these single and twins at like 16-18 pounds. That's crazy!


----------



## greenbean

She's beautiful!   and big!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I had to swing by and look at her again! She is just gorgeous. And you know, your photos taken in the barn are just great! They look like they were taken in a photo studio.


Thanks!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What a lovely girl!   I want her!   Please, pretty please!


Sorry, I think my sister would murder me if I sent her to you.


----------



## purplequeenvt

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Those are big lambs. Is this typical


I don't really know what is typical. It depends on the breed usually. I think that we are having unusually large lambs this year. I know that it 2011 our average lamb weight was 12 lbs and in 2012 it was 10.25 lbs. Our biggest lamb last year was 18 lbs.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meat Goats said:
			
		

> That's huge. My Alana averages 9.5 pounds a kid and has only had triplets and I thought that was crazy. I keep seeing all these people having (well not the people but the sheep  ) having these single and twins at like 16-18 pounds. That's crazy!


We had 2 sets of triplets last year where the lambs each weighed 9-10 lbs. I feel bad for the mothers! 30 lbs of baby is a lot!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Rotten end to a day that started out almost as badly. We lost both Nelly, the prolapsing ewe, and her baby. She was in labor at 12:30 am when I checked on her and I started helping her an hour later. By 4:30 it was obvious that the lamb was dead and it was not going to come out either. It had it's head turned back and upside down and hard as I tried, I could not get it around. I'm positive that the lamb was dead long before I started working on her. I couldn't put Nelly through the labor any more so Lyd went and got our dad and he put her down. I did a quick necropsy on her to see what was going on. The lamb was a 14.5 lb black ram.

To say that I'm upset is putting it a bit mildly. Nelly and I had an odd, but special friendship. She was one of those animals that you just really want to dislike (obnoxious, poor quality, etc..), but then she would come over to you and look up at you with the most trusting expression. She trusted me all the way to the end.


----------



## Southern by choice

so sorry PQ


----------



## BrownSheep

Sorry


----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm soo soo sorry that it ended so tragically for Nelly and her baby.   I'm so sad for you.


----------



## bonbean01

I'm so sorry


----------



## Meat Goats

Sorry


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh, so sorry for your loss Purplequeen...  You put so much heart into your animals.  I am sure Nelly knew it...  Here is a little of my heart to share for you... I put a little hug and a prayer in it for you.   I know it isn't a substitute but I hope it helps...


----------



## greenbean

I'm so sorry


----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanks everyone. It's been rough today. I am physically and emotionally drained. Sometimes I feel like I put too much of myself into the animals.  I cuddled with baby Agatha for a little while and that helped some. Lamb therapy is always helpful.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Some extra hugs, even though I am sure lamb hugs are way better.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We had another single lamb this morning! He is so tiny and skinny! And by tiny I mean 8.5 lbs which seems to be a normal lamb for everyone expect us. His mom is Venus and she is Nelly's half sister (same mom). He was up and had nursed within 20 minutes, I love smart lambs!

Vladimir - 3/4 Border Leicester 1/4 Dorper


----------



## Bridgemoof

I just love your lambies!  A new day and a new lamb makes yesterday's sadness a little better, I hope.


----------



## Shelly May

Just catching up, Sorry about your loses, and I am sending a late hug , those babies are just so cute, do you have more to lamb out? hope all goes well.


----------



## purplequeenvt

@Bridge - Some sleep and a new baby helps a lot. 

@Shelly May - Thanks! We have 13 ewes left to lamb.


----------



## CocoNUT

I love Vladimir's ears! How cute are those things? He looks like a sweetie too. 
Congrats again!


----------



## SheepGirl

I love all your lambs!! Too bad you're only getting singles, though


----------



## Queen Mum

Well, I am happy to see another very cute lamb...   How is George?   Everyone here saw his FB pic and asks about him.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, I am happy to see another very cute lamb...   How is George?   Everyone here saw his FB pic and asks about him.


George is getting big! I need to take new pictures of him, but I've been avoiding it because he is so muddy.  He looks like a fat little sausage.


----------



## purplequeenvt

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I love all your lambs!! Too bad you're only getting singles, though


I'm bummed about all the singles, but at least they are really nice quality. I'm very happy about the ears on the purebreds, especially those last 2 big girls as their father has had an issue with throwing good ears.


----------



## marlowmanor

I am so in love with the ears on the lambs!  So big and cute!  I think if I ever got into sheep I'd have to have some with ears like that!


----------



## bonbean01

Well...if you are going to get singles, at least they are healthy very cute singles!


----------



## Southern by choice

sure hope it is smooth from here on out.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Galadriel, the wide load ewe, is in labor. Still early labor, but we should have some babies later today! I gave her a double wide lambing jug (we don't normally have them actually give birth in the jugs, but the rest of the barn is so dirty) and gave her lots of clean bedding. Of course now she's standing there eating all of it...... 

Lyd says that she is going to have 1 - 30 lb lamb, 2 - 15 lb, 3 - 10 lb, or 4 - 7.5 lb babies. Any guesses?? 

I found 4 goose eggs this morning!! That means I must have at least 1 girl. Now to figure out which ones....


----------



## Shelly May

Guess = 2- 15lb and healthy girls,


----------



## bonbean01

Hope all goes well!!!!  Guessing twins....GIRLS!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

This ewe has a history of triplets.


----------



## Bridgemoof

triplets -two 9 lbs girls , 1 10-lb boy


----------



## Shelly May

Not fair you can't post her history after we guess


----------



## purplequeenvt

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Not fair you can't post her history after we guess


You are allowed to change your guess as long as I haven't already posted what she has.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> triplets -two 9 lbs girls , 1 10-lb boy


That is very close to what she had last year.

We have some pushing going on now.


----------



## bonbean01

I'm still sticking with twin girls


----------



## marlowmanor

I'll say triplets 2 boys 1 girl. Though I know you don't need more boys.


----------



## Shelly May




----------



## SheepGirl

If her lambs are crossbred > triplets, 2 boys 1 girl
If her lambs are purebred > triplets, 3 beautiful girls!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I didn't cheat, I swear!


----------



## greenbean

I'm terrible at guessing, so I'll just wait!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wimp ^^ 

Just guess!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok Bridge, you and I have the same. lol I thought three, two girls and a boy, 9, 9, and 10 pounds. We had nearly the same on SheepGirls too lol


----------



## greenbean

Pfft!!  Fine! 


I'm going with 2 girls and a boy as well.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ok Bridge, you and I have the same. lol I thought three, two girls and a boy, 9, 9, and 10 pounds. We had nearly the same on SheepGirls too lol


Great minds think alike!


----------



## CocoNUT

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> I found 4 goose eggs this morning!! That means I must have at least 1 girl. Now to figure out which ones....


Look for the one waddling like she's SORE!!!  Actually, if you can get a glimpse at the vent, it becomes quickly apparent which one is laying! I have three geese and at least one of them is laying. As soon as I saw her vent, I knew EXACTLY which one it was!!!  Poor thing....aren't the eggs COOL though?!!?!?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Bridge, you and I have the same. lol I thought three, two girls and a boy, 9, 9, and 10 pounds. We had nearly the same on SheepGirls too lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike!
Click to expand...

hah TRUE DAT!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls......the results are in! *Bonbean* and *Shelly May* are the winners! Twin girls! And guess what? They weigh 15 lbs each.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls......the results are in! Bonbean is the winner! Twin girls! And guess what? They weigh 15 lbs each.


:bun


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## greenbean

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

*Wow Shelley May hit it right on EXACTLY!*

Congrats! 

Praying the L-rd bless you in abundance with health and hardiness with your flock.  I know you probably see a great deal through your farming... I know we do! There is sooo much in the bible in regard to these creatures.


----------



## Bridgemoof

We should play this guessing game on Shelly May's thread, we'd ALL be right!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here they are!

The one closer to mom is twin #2






Twin #2 - she was born with one leg back, but we got her out without any trouble. She also has "rust" or brown coloring on her ears and legs.  It is not ideal on a white BL, but occasionally they are born with this brown staining and it generally it fades out pretty quickly.










I took educational photos of the birth of the 1st lamb. I'm trying to decide if I should put them here or make a thread in the sheep section. Opinions?

I'll get better pictures of them this evening or tomorrow. And we are looking for names, preferably starting with "G" although Lyd wants to call one of them Emily. :/


----------



## Bridgemoof

So cute and big!

Definitely post the educational photos in the sheep section. I don't think everyone on BYH reads the journal forum, and it would be very useful info for people looking for info. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BrownSheep

Gwen and Gia


----------



## goodolboy

Post it here now. can always start one later. 

Great looking lambs


----------



## marlowmanor

Name suggestions:
Gwendolyn
Guinevere
Gillian
Gabrielle
Genevieve
Gertrude
Ghada
Giselle
Gladys

Cute little girls!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Twin 1 #0008






Twin 2 #0009


----------



## purplequeenvt

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Name suggestions:
> Gwendolyn
> Guinevere
> Gillian
> Gabrielle
> Genevieve
> Gertrude
> Ghada
> Giselle
> Gladys
> 
> Cute little girls!


I kind of like Gladys!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The Birth of a Lamb

_*Signs of impending labor/early labor*_

Udder fills and the vulva gets pink and swollen





Raised tail





Lots of stretching





Sunken sides





_*Labor *_

When the ewe starts pushing, she will brace herself with her rear legs










The first water bag is usually filled with light colored fluid





The following bag or bags are filled with a darker fluid










The toes start showing










Two toes and a nose = proper presentation

























Here she is!





Sometime after the lambs are born, the ewe will pass the placenta










The ewe will often eat the placenta. It is a good source of energy for her.





A healthy, happy lamb!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Isn't that amazing? Always so amazing to see. Good picture tutorial, especially easy to see certain things when they are without wool. Like the sunken sides... the tail being up is helpful too. I think one of the things I've looked for in my Tunis is their nipples start to point outward. Then they are close.

When the toes start showing I get in a panic, because I can't quite tell if they are feet or a nose. This picture clearly shows what it should look like. Thanks for posting this PQVT!

The new twins have such chubby little cheeks. So cute!

Have you ever had sheep that don't bag up until the last minute?


P.S. I still think you should post this in the sheep forum, too!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I probably will post it over there in a little bit. We have some ewes that bag up most of the way a week or two before they lamb and there are some that don't bag up until right before.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The girls have been named! Twin #1 is Emily and #2 is Gladys. 

Put the lambing pictures up in the "birthing, weaning, and raising sheep" section. I also put it on my website.


----------



## Queen Mum

What a great set of educational photos.  This is relevant, NOT ONLY to sheep, but to goats as well.   The signs and behavior are almost exactly the same.   

Those lambs are ADORABLE...


----------



## Shelly May

CONGRADS , I was right on the guessing HAHA everyone, glad they are doing great, and my name choice is in late, but I would have said to name at least one of them, which ever one it fit........GRACE............., But I am too late, dang lambing keeps me from being on here as often as I would like.

Great birthing photo's also, don't you just hate how long it takes to post them? , Again congrads and they look GREAT....


----------



## purplequeenvt

Shelly May said:
			
		

> CONGRADS , I was right on the guessing HAHA everyone, glad they are doing great, and my name choice is in late, but I would have said to name at least one of them, which ever one it fit........GRACE............., But I am too late, dang lambing keeps me from being on here as often as I would like.
> 
> Great birthing photo's also, don't you just hate how long it takes to post them? , Again congrads and they look GREAT....


Grace is a lovely name, but it is on the list of "banned" names because one my sisters is Grace.  We don't name animals after immediate family members (too much confusion) and we try not to repeat names, but that is getting harder. We've used Bonnie a few times, but any sheep named Bonnie seems to die a tragic death. :/

I load my photos onto Flickr and then put them on here, so it doesn't take very long for me.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I got 2 more goose eggs this morning. I guess that means I have 2 girls and 2 boys. I still haven't caught anyone on the nest, but I suspect the girls are the whites and the boys are the greys.

My ducks haven't started laying again yet, but I caught one of them checking out the nest boxes today. Does anyone else have ducks that use the chicken nest boxes to lay in? My ducks do and we are talking Pekins and boxes that are 18" or so off the ground. It does make finding the eggs easier.


----------



## Southern by choice

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Shelly May said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRADS , I was right on the guessing HAHA everyone, glad they are doing great, and my name choice is in late, but I would have said to name at least one of them, which ever one it fit........GRACE............., But I am too late, dang lambing keeps me from being on here as often as I would like.
> 
> Great birthing photo's also, don't you just hate how long it takes to post them? , Again congrads and they look GREAT....
> 
> 
> 
> Grace is a lovely name, but it is on the list of "banned" names because one my sisters is Grace.  We don't name animals after immediate family members (too much confusion) and we try not to repeat names, but that is getting harder. We've used Bonnie a few times, but any sheep named Bonnie seems to die a tragic death. :/
> 
> I load my photos onto Flickr and then put them on here, so it doesn't take very long for me.
Click to expand...

We no longer use "Bonnie"... LOVE the name but every bird we have named "Bonnie" DIES... a hawk or a freak accident or something... and of course we always want to name our favorites Bon, Bon-bon, or Bonnie.... then they die...  

Also every Blue Cochin we name "Balou"- is always dumb as a box of rocks and also ends up dead... so no "Balou's" either. :/

It is weird... maybe I will look up the biblical meaning and see if there is something about it.. 

BTW- try putting a box on the ground for the Pekin... less likely to end up with a leg injury and intact/unbroken eggs!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hah I love the name Bonnie too.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The ducks have other plenty of other places to lay that are low to the ground. They chose to use the nest boxes. Silly ducks!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I have a ewe named Bon Bon


----------



## purplequeenvt

This Illa - pronounce Ill-lay, Latin for "that". We had another ewe that looked almost identical that we called Haec (Hike) with meant "this".

(photo taken 2/13/13)






Doesn't she look uncomfortable?? Poor girl. She's a 1/2 Shetland, 1/4 Friesian, 1/4 Texel. The Friesian is really showing in that udder.
(photo taken within the last few days)


----------



## purplequeenvt

I have a little story for all of you....it goes like this.

Once upon a time there were 2 sisters called Fae and Inna. They went to a friend's house for a visit.





After the door was opened, they walked right in.





They wandered around the house checking everything out - especially the pool!





The end.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

The second to last one is wonderful.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sure hope Illa goes soon. Girl has to have at least 3 in there, and they should end up well fed! That udder!  

The story was cute too!


----------



## purplequeenvt

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sure hope Illa goes soon. Girl has to have at least 3 in there, and they should end up well fed! That udder!
> 
> The story was cute too!


She should go pretty soon. I'm hoping for triplets to get our numbers up, but, given the size lambs we've been having, I'm only expecting 2. 

I call those 2 naughty sheep the Evil Twins. They are always into something.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That story was so cute!!!   Our shetland sheep are divilish, too.

Illa looks like she's going to pop that water balloon when she lays down!


----------



## CocoNUT

Our ducks lay in the chicken nest boxes! So does the goose. I guess they're like chickens in that they want to lay where all the eggs already are! It makes it a lot easier to pick up all the eggs too. 

Illa made Evil and my eyes  when we saw that photo! Poor thing....her udder does look like a balloon about to pop! Oh...and the tutorial with pictures on the birth of a lamb were AWESOME! I showed Evil...and while she was kinda grossed out...she said it was really cool and educational! The photos reminded me why I didn't have the mirror up with Evil was born! 

LOVE all your photos! Keep um coming!


----------



## bonbean01

Cute story with cute photos 

What's up with anything being named Bonnie dying a tragic death???  Say what??? 

Actually, my real name is Bonita, but have been called Bonnie...Stringbean, Beanie, BonBon, Bean or just Bon all my life.  When I was born my parents first named me Ramona, then got worried I might be the only girl, so changed my name right away to Bonita...of course they went on to having two more girls after me.


----------



## CocoNUT

Why couldn't you have the name Romona if you were the only girl? 
Bonita means pretty....quite fitting actually! 
I'm taking from their stories...NOT to name anything Bonnie! 
Oh...and Bon...at least all of YOUR nicknames are GOOD ones....


----------



## purplequeenvt

Steve had twin boys! One black and one white. Lydia is fine with them being boys because she needed a black ram and a white ram for the show flock. I have some pictures that I will post soon.


----------



## bonbean01

Yay!!!!  Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Southern by choice

I love the sheep in the house! Does mom know?


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Our ducks lay in the chicken nest boxes! So does the goose. I guess they're like chickens in that they want to lay where all the eggs already are! It makes it a lot easier to pick up all the eggs too.
> 
> Illa made Evil and my eyes  when we saw that photo! Poor thing....her udder does look like a balloon about to pop! Oh...and the tutorial with pictures on the birth of a lamb were AWESOME! I showed Evil...and while she was kinda grossed out...she said it was really cool and educational! The photos reminded me why I didn't have the mirror up with Evil was born!
> 
> LOVE all your photos! Keep um coming!


I'm glad I'm not the only one with strange waterfowl! Galadriel was the perfect sheep to take the birthing pictures with because she is so laid back that she does care if someone has a camera shoved up her butt the whole time.


----------



## purplequeenvt

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Cute story with cute photos
> 
> What's up with anything being named Bonnie dying a tragic death???  Say what???
> 
> Actually, my real name is Bonita, but have been called Bonnie...Stringbean, Beanie, BonBon, Bean or just Bon all my life.  When I was born my parents first named me Ramona, then got worried I might be the only girl, so changed my name right away to Bonita...of course they went on to having two more girls after me.


I think you are probably ok at this point.  Our Bonnies never made it past their 1st birthday. Bonita is a neat name!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I love the sheep in the house! Does mom know?


Well.....I'm not sure.....she is in NC right now with my dad and brother. They are looking into a pre-college program for my brother that is Christian and based on a homeschool program/classical education that our family has been part of for a number of years.

I posted the photo on her facebook, but she hasn't responded to it. I think that means she hasn't seen it yet. They didn't poop, pee, or track mud into the house, so I think we will all leave. We've brought all sorts of creatures into the house. We use to (at our old house) walk our llamas through the back door, into the mudroom, kitchen, and then out the laundry room door.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here are the new handsome boys! The picture isn't the best. The lighting in the barn was a little wonky tonight. :/ I'll get better pictures in the morning.







The black one is #0010 Peter and the white is #0011 Simon. They were 13 and 12.5 lbs.

New picture of Vladimir. I think he looks like Despereaux, if you've ever seen that animated movie.


----------



## Queen Mum

OH MY GOSH,   Vladimir is ADORABLE!   I want him.   He is so cute!    Cuteness overload.....   (claxson sounds, bells ring loudly)    "GET OUT NOW before you fall in love" is announced on loudspeakers everywhere!


----------



## bonbean01

So true Queen Mum


----------



## purplequeenvt

I HATE COYOTES!!!! I walked out my front door tonight to do the last sheep check and what do I hear??? Coyotes, and lots of them, screeching away. And they sounded so close! I'd like to think that they wouldn't come up to the barn because it is so close to the house, but you never know and if they did come up it would not be hard for them to get in with the ewe lambs and the ewes and babies. Of course Lyd and I almost panicked. We put 2 llamas (Rikki and Monty) in with the ewes and lambs. Both of them have been around lambs and are fine with them and Rikki loves the babies. Cassie went in with the ewe lambs, actually, they are almost yearlings now....  she promptly started into the hay. Charlotte went in with the ram lambs. The Evil Twins and the 2 girl goats got locked into the chicken coop (don't worry, there is no feed in there right now!) because it is the only place they can't escape from. I'll probably find them sleeping on the perches in the morning or something equally silly. We also left one of the barn lights on. 

Arghh! I'm not sure if I'll be able to sleep well now. I need Bonbean and her van and her gun!


----------



## bonbean01

Vermont is kind of far away, or I'd be on my way!!!  Terrible sound when it is close...wish I had a big barn to close them all up at night.


----------



## Queen Mum

Sending prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## greenbean

I love the pictures of them in the house! 

Congrats on the new babies, they're cute 

I hope the coyotes don't try to get any of your animals.  :/  They are such a pain.  I'll be thinking of yall tonight.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Congrads on the newest editions, I like the black one ,


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well nothing happened on the coyote front last night. I'm sure that it was an overreaction on my part, but better safe than sorry! I went out a little while ago to check on everyone and the 2 llamas in with the ewes were comfortably sleeping in barn surrounded by sheep. Cassie was still stuffing her face, and Charlotte was standing around looking snobby (like she normally does). I tried to let the 2 sheep and the goats out of the chicken coop, but Lyric was parked in front of the door and wouldn't get up because she was enjoying the message that a chicken was giving her by walking on her back.

We have high hopes for those 2 babies! They are out of Steve who is probably our best ewe and by Wilson who is an excellent ram and usually throws pretty nice babies.


----------



## purplequeenvt

#0010 Peter






#0011 Simon





Everybody's favorite cutie, Vladimir





Priscilla the OEGB


----------



## Queen Mum

Actually, George is really my favorite, but Vladimir is quite adorable.   Especially in that picture!

Peter is VERY pretty.   I love those little face markings.   

You should do a kids book of Barnyard pictures.  I bet it would be a hot seller.  You are an amazing photographer.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Actually, George is really my favorite, but Vladimir is quite adorable.   Especially in that picture!
> 
> Peter is VERY pretty.   I love those little face markings.
> 
> You should do a kids book of Barnyard pictures.  I bet it would be a hot seller.  *You are an amazing photographer.*


Thanks!


----------



## purplequeenvt

No new lambies yet. Illa still looks like she is going to explode. Another one of the crossbreds very suddenly grew a big udder so I think she'll probably go soon. They seem to enjoy dragging things along, although it isn't (and won't be) as bad as last year where we started in the beginning of March and didn't end until the end of April, the morning that we were all leaving for 3 weeks in Europe!

On a completely unrelated topic.....I like quiche. I made some for dinner last night. Yum! I had it for breakfast this morning. Yum! And I just had some more for lunch. Yum!  It's best eaten cold as leftovers.


----------



## CocoNUT

Holy Random Thoughts Batman!!! 
From lambs to quiche huh?! That's pretty funny....
Your babies are SOOOO adorable! Love all the wool colors....makes me fantasize about spinning all that lovely wool....


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Holy Random Thoughts Batman!!!
> From lambs to quiche huh?! That's pretty funny....
> Your babies are SOOOO adorable! Love all the wool colors....makes me fantasize about spinning all that lovely wool....


I just like to keep things interesting!  But I really do like quiche. And I make pretty awesome quiche. With gluten free crust. And have I talked about my gluten free peanut butter chocolate chip cookies??? They look, smell, and _taste_ just like normal cookies! 

Now back to lambies.....

Aggie has a new plaything, Rikki the llama. It's a good thing Rikki loves the babies.





Vladimir is such a sweetie. He follows people around the barn asking to be held and cuddled.





Vlad cuddled up with Monty last night.





Have I ever posted this picture?? This is Arlo. He was one of our very first lambs and he was bottle fed. He was one of our main rams for years. He died when he was about 11. Didn't have a mean bone in his body.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Aww Vlad and the llama is so adorable. Ivan is the coolest there but Vlad has the best name EVER!


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Absolutely stunning pictures!   Those lambs with the llamas are too cute. And so is your ram with the sleigh!


----------



## Southern by choice

First picture is my favorite. PQ your animals are always so peaceful looking.
Warm quiche MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM cold quiche-  

We make a lot of quiche here too, ya know- having a poultry business.


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...I love it cold too...have to cut back on making it with too much spinach or DH isn't crazy for it.  That is also one way to do eggs that you can actually freeze...although now that I am on a pickled egg kick...a big jar in the fridge and the other jars canned to last, haven't made quiche for awhile.

We only kept 5 laying hens for the winter, but those girls produce one every day, so we keep friends in fresh eggs and pickle them too besides eating them fresh.  Wait for all these eggs to hatch and keeping the hens...will be an egg extravaganza here by fall


----------



## Pearce Pastures

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Holy Random Thoughts Batman!!!
> From lambs to quiche huh?! That's pretty funny....


Lol, that is kind of what I was thinking.  That was quite leap.  I haven't had quiche in, gosh, it must be over a decade now.  I'm with SBC though, it has to be warm.

Love you OEGB hen by the way!  She is very pretty.  We have a dozen in the incubator right now and I can't wait for them to hatch.  They have such great personalities.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Haha! Well you know, we can't all be sane all the time. :rolleyes

BTW, if anyone likes old musicals and has never seen it, Seven Brides for Seven Brothers is awesome! We watched it tonight for the 1st time in a while. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Southern by choice

It is so sweet isn't it! Gosh, I haven't seen it in years!

I always loved Fiddler on the Roof! I got to see Topol  in his final tour, a few years back. He was awesome!
My mother and I would go to the theatre when I was growing up, I loved it. 

My least favorite was The Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> It is so sweet isn't it! Gosh, I haven't seen it in years!
> 
> I always loved Fiddler on the Roof! I got to see Topol  in his final tour, a few years back. He was awesome!
> My mother and I would go to the theatre when I was growing up, I loved it.
> 
> My least favorite was The Phantom of the Opera.


It is very sweet! I told my sisters tonight that I want to be Millie when I grow up. She is so gentle and soft spoken, but she can whip those rowdy backwoods boys into shape with one little look or word. 

I've only seen Fiddler on the Roof a few times and only ever on DVD. I bet it is awesome on stage! My dad's favorite part is when the dad is bemoaning the fact that he has so many daughters. My dad says that he can relate......:/

I recently saw The Phantom of the Opera recently and, while the music was amazing, the general story line was more than a little dark and disturbing.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I have to drag myself out of bed in a couple hours to check on Illa. She *might* be working on something. She seems very uncomfortable and let me play around with her way more then she usually does. She could just be positioning things or have gas though.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Someone on Craigslist has Sarplaninc puppies! I really, really want to get one......


----------



## Southern by choice

I would absolutely go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I totally would, but I'm not sure the parents would.


----------



## Southern by choice

Remind them of the coyote's that were around the other night!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tell them they are in Straw's top 5 fav LGD's. That should get them. haha


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Tel them they are in Straw's top 5 fav LGD's. That should get them. haha


oh brother.. 

yep PQ that oughta work...NOT!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tel them they are in Straw's top 5 fav LGD's. That should get them. haha
> 
> 
> 
> oh brother..
> 
> yep PQ that oughta work...NOT!
Click to expand...



Forgot to mention....new baby born this morning. Black 13 lb crossbred ram lamb. I'll get a picture of him eventually.


----------



## CocoNUT

Just show your parents photos of Gus!!!  She's so awesome...I woudn't trade her for ANYTHING! I love that darned dog soo much! Makes my heart melt. And fluffy is better for those cold VT winters! Just get a couple! One is such a LONELY number....
Make sure you ask about the parents...working lines or not...that kind of thing. They really are awesome dogs! 

LOVE LOVE LOVVE the photos BTW. Random thoughts are my middle name....but it was kinda cute when you did it. Quiche is yummy...haven't had it in years though. Don't think DH would go for it. Had an AMAZING veggie quiche in New Zealand many moons ago. Oh my...it was SOOOO good! 

GOOOOO SHARs!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Just show your parents photos of Gus!!!  She's so awesome...I woudn't trade her for ANYTHING! I love that darned dog soo much! Makes my heart melt. And fluffy is better for those cold VT winters! Just get a couple! One is such a LONELY number....
> Make sure you ask about the parents...working lines or not...that kind of thing. They really are awesome dogs!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVVE the photos BTW. Random thoughts are my middle name....but it was kinda cute when you did it. Quiche is yummy...haven't had it in years though. Don't think DH would go for it. Had an AMAZING veggie quiche in New Zealand many moons ago. Oh my...it was SOOOO good!
> 
> GOOOOO SHARs!!!!


Is Gus a Shar??? The puppies are only a month or so old, but they will be use to cattle by the time they leave home. The parents were imported from Macedonia and the pups will have all the vet stuff done before they leave.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Baby from this morning. No name yet, we need a Russian/Eastern European name that starts with a "J". He is 1/4 Dorper and the rest is mostly BL with a touch of Romney.







All of the lambs from this ram have had some amount of white on the top of their heads.





This is what happens if you are a duck that goes swimming in a mud puddle when it is below freezing.....


----------



## marlowmanor

Name suggestions for the newest ram. This was made more challenging by the fact that there are no Russian names that start with "J" and I honestly had to look up to figure out which countries were considered Eastern European! (Yes I am geographically challenged! ) Ok, any "J" names for Eastern European countries are a challenge to find. Apparently they aren't huge fans of "J" names! 
Jaxith ~ Hungarian and means kind-hearted
Jedrick ~ Polish and means strong, manly
Jovan ~ Slavic and means God is gracious

Sorry I couldn't suggest more options. Maybe you'll like one of these choices.


----------



## purplequeenvt

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Name suggestions for the newest ram. This was made more challenging by the fact that there are no Russian names that start with "J" and I honestly had to look up to figure out which countries were considered Eastern European! (Yes I am geographically challenged! ) Ok, any "J" names for Eastern European countries are a challenge to find. Apparently they aren't huge fans of "J" names!
> Jaxith ~ Hungarian and means kind-hearted
> Jedrick ~ Polish and means strong, manly
> Jovan ~ Slavic and means God is gracious
> 
> Sorry I couldn't suggest more options. Maybe you'll like one of these choices.


Still haven't name the poor guy....although I like Jedrick. Do you think the J is pronounced with a J sound or a Y?


----------



## purplequeenvt

New baby girls! Lucie lambed a little after 9 this morning. She had twin ewes. This is only our 3rd set of twins this year (so disappointing!). I was only able to get decent pictures of the first baby, but I'll try again later.

#0013





Welcoming committee


----------



## Bridgemoof

OMG!!! I'm flipping out over that cute llama and  lamb picture!!!! You have the BEST pictures!  Congratulations on your little twin girls.  Did you put that picture on your FB page? I'm going to share it. It will be viral momentarily, lol.

I like Jovan. Good job Marlow, I was at a total loss for a Russian/Eastern European J name. FYI those "stan" countries like Afghanistan and Turkmenistan are central Asia. Just fun facts.


----------



## marlowmanor

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name suggestions for the newest ram. This was made more challenging by the fact that there are no Russian names that start with "J" and I honestly had to look up to figure out which countries were considered Eastern European! (Yes I am geographically challenged! ) Ok, any "J" names for Eastern European countries are a challenge to find. Apparently they aren't huge fans of "J" names!
> Jaxith ~ Hungarian and means kind-hearted
> Jedrick ~ Polish and means strong, manly
> Jovan ~ Slavic and means God is gracious
> 
> Sorry I couldn't suggest more options. Maybe you'll like one of these choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't name the poor guy....although I like Jedrick. Do you think the J is pronounced with a J sound or a Y?
Click to expand...

Not sure really how the J would be pronounced. Would have to research it.

ETA: Appears it is pronounced _YEH-drik_. So the J would have a Y sound I guess.


----------



## CocoNUT

Bridge read my mind - Jovan! 
Yes...most eastern european (& scandinavian) countries pronounce the "j" with a "y" sound.
SOOO cute!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Love that photo of welcoming the baby


----------



## Shelly May

Congrads on the girls


----------



## purplequeenvt

What is going on here right now you ask? Let me tell you......

At this particular moment I hear sheep feet running around on the front porch. It's Inna, one of the Evil Twins, and she's probably chasing the cat. There is also a chicken sitting on the window sill and peering in at us. Remember Hot Chick the house chicken? Yeah, it's her. She got moved outside last week. She spent a couple days pouting in the coop, but has now ventured out into the big world and has found her house. And she wants back inside.

*sigh* What do I do to these animals?


----------



## bonbean01

Wouldn't life be boring without our crazy critters?


----------



## Southern by choice

oh PQ, we do it to them... it's not there fault! (Big sigh)

We made the mistake of allowing a chicken to come in the house to lay her egg..in a laundry basket... didn't take long but somehow she "told" others. The next thing you know we had hens lined up at the door, and then they had to have "their particular basket"... I know it sounds to fantastic to believe but it's true.. even have pics somewhere. I will never do that again.

Now the issue of Mc Flurry.... yep, I am ruining him too! 

Then the dogs.... never allowed any dog on the furniture or beds.... til my Pyrenees.... 

I AM A SUCKER in my old age! 

I can "hear" the sheep on the porch! Absolutely love it!


----------



## bonbean01

Southern...that is too funny about your chickens!!!!!  Cracked me up!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

And she is still there......







I hate to be mean, but she has to learn to be a real chicken someday. Right?

Southern, that is so funny!


----------



## bonbean01

She wants to be a "real" house chicken


----------



## marlowmanor

Put a KFC bucket by the window!  Maybe she'd take a hint about what happens to chicken in the house!


----------



## bonbean01

Marlow!!!!  You're so bad...but also so funny


----------



## Southern by choice

Let her in..she wants to lay an egg...that was the reason the first one did it..only place she felt safe. 

and marlow...


----------



## CocoNUT

What about setting up a KFC bucket for the hen to lay her eggs in? Now THAT would be a NEAT farm photo!


----------



## purplequeenvt

One year at one of our fairs, I was asked to deliver the chicks that had hatched in the children's barnyard over to the poultry barn where they would be sold. As a joke, a couple of us ran across the street to KFC and got an empty bucket from them and then delivered the chicks (cornish crosses) to the poultry barn in the KFC bucket.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## purplequeenvt

Here is twin #2 from this morning. We've named them Lotus (Lottie) and Leia.

This is Leia


----------



## CocoNUT

Those ears KILL me! They're so cute!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yep, those lambs really are cute!

We have what I call "porch chickens." They are the ones born inside the house, they stay in for a while in a cage. Then when they get a little too big and messy they go out on the front porch in their cage. Then after a while like that, I open the door. They hang around for a while, then I take the cage away. Its a slow integration process.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Illa has a string of goo and is holding her tail up so maybe tonight???


----------



## purplequeenvt

Or maybe not. Now there is no goo and no signs of labor.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Maddening, isn't it!


----------



## purplequeenvt

She lambed this morning!!!!! I went out to check the sheep at 6:30 am and nothing was going on. I went out again at 9 and she had water bag!

Anyway, she had twin girls. One was black and one was white. I was _really_ hoping for a spotted girl like she had last year. 

Twin #1











Twin #2





I may decide to keep one because they are completely unrelated to any of the rams that we will be using in the future.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

They are so cute!   I don't know much about lambs, but I like the dark one with the white patch on its head best.  Mom looks so peaceful.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Congratulations! Adorable!


----------



## CocoNUT

Again...LOVE the photos! Congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!!!!  So cute!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum

the Mama sheep has such a beautiful face!

Congratulations!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We had another lamb this morning! I slept in a little because no one looked close enough to go when I checked them last night. I went out to the barn around 7:15 instead of 6:30. The barn was quiet, nothing seemed different so I was heading over to check on the ewes and lambs in jugs when I saw someone that that didn't seem quite familiar. It look like the black lamb that was born yesterday, but neither the lamb nor the ewe in the jug were fussing. Then I realized that it didn't have any tags and we had docked and tagged everyone yesterday.

Anyway, we had a a black crossbred ram lamb born sometime this morning, probably around 5 or so judging by how dry the lamb was and the lack of placenta. I did take some pictures, but Little Person is here so I'll have to post them later.


----------



## Shelly May

, More babies, Hurry on the pictures, love lambie pictures,


----------



## Bridgemoof

Don't you love when you are looking around at everyone and everybody looks good but something looks out of place....and then you realize...HEY! That's a new lamb standing there. I  that! They get me every time.  

:bun


----------



## Queen Mum

More babies!  YAY!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here's the new baby! His name is Czar.







@Bridge - that is exactly what happened. Everything thing seemed fine, but there was something off that I couldn't figure out until I found him.


----------



## Bridgemoof

He's adorable, so soft looking. Love his name!


----------



## CocoNUT

I LOVE the little spots on his face! 
Again...LOVE your photos! You should do a calendar or something....


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I LOVE the little spots on his face!
> Again...LOVE your photos! You should do a calendar or something....


Thanks CocoNUT!

We have another surprise! Not really, but kind of. Sara had twin.....wait for it......GIRLS! I thought she was acting odd this morning, but I'd been out a few times during the day and she wasn't doing anything. Lyd had been out and hadn't noticed anything and then I went out at 4:30 and she'd just had them. They are both very pretty white girls. Sara last year had 2 boys and she didn't have any milk for the 1st couple days AND she rejected one (remember Danny???). This year she has milk, I touched her udder and milk came gushing out, and she likes both babies. Phew!

Twin #1 not the most attractive picture, but it was the best I could do right then. :/





Twin #2





Very blurry shot of #2, but cute.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's great news that she excepted both. Hoorah!!!! What a relief. They are so cute, as are all your lambs. What's the running total now PQVT?


----------



## CocoNUT

I actually like that first photo! You can really see the curls on her wool! I like the third photo too. 
Like Bridge asked...how many babies have you all had already? they're all so cute! Love their little faces....


----------



## purplequeenvt

These last 2 look like they will have nice curly Border Leicestery fleeces. The total right now is 19 lambs with 6 ewes left to go.


----------



## bonbean01

Woo hoo for more adorable baby lambies!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum

What lovely little lambs.   I really like the black baby with the spots on it's face.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We have the vet on her way over here. One of our ewes has been in labor since around 10 am. She doesn't have a water bag, but she has been pushing. I checked her and she doesn't seem to be dilated at all. I may be over-reacting (I hope that I am), but, given that this ewe had an 18 lb lamb last year as a 1st timer and she started prolapsing 10 days ago AND she is on of Lyd's favorite nice ewes, better safe than sorry. :/


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh wow! Good luck...I hope everything is OK! 18 lb lamb last year? WOW!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Everything went ok, but not great. The mom is doing as well as can be expected. She jumped right up as soon as we were done. Unfortunately, the lamb was born with serious facial deformities and passed away shortly after birth.

I have pictures of the lamb, but I don't want to offend anyone. I can PM them if anyone wants to see.


----------



## CocoNUT

AW...that's so sad. I'm sorry abut the lamb. I'm glad momma's ok though.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The poor mamma sheep looks so sore! She doesn't want to lay down. She did eat and drink though, in fact, when Lyd was graining the rest of the sheep, I had to stay in the pen and hold her because she was trying to bust out!

I've decided to post the pictures of the lamb here, but I'm going to do it in a way that if someone is bothered by this kind of thing they don't have to look at them. Clicking on the link will take you to the photo on my Flickr account.

Picture #1 

Picture #2

Picture #3

Picture #4 

Picture #5


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aww that's sad, and things were going so well. I kind of want to look at the pics, but am afraid to, so I won't. I would be horrified if one of my lambs had some kind of deformity. Thanks for posting the link instead of the actual picture. 

Hope the ewe recovers okay.


----------



## bonbean01

I'm so sorry 

I was glad to see the photos should I have one that doesn't look quite right...it is a good reference.  Wonder what caused that?


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, I can see that the baby was pretty seriously involved.  It almost looks like the human version of cleft palate.   Looks like "one of those things".   Does the vet have any idea of the source of the defects?


----------



## purplequeenvt

No way of knowing. It could be that the ewe's and ram's genes just didn't mesh well, so to speak. Or it could be a fluke. We've never had any sort of deformities before. The vet said that it wasn't cleft palate because the palate was completely formed, the upper jaw/palate/whatever-the-technical-term-is didn't grow properly.

I have a friend who had a lamb born this year with a similar deformity, only her lamb was missing his bottom jaw.


----------



## CocoNUT

thanks for post those photos in a way that we could look at them if we chose. they weren't as grizzly as i was thinking they might be. guess the mind is more corrupt than nature sometimes huh? poor little thing.


----------



## Queen Mum

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> No way of knowing. It could be that the ewe's and ram's genes just didn't mesh well, so to speak. Or it could be a fluke. We've never had any sort of deformities before. The vet said that it wasn't cleft palate because the palate was completely formed, the upper jaw/palate/whatever-the-technical-term-is didn't grow properly.
> 
> I have a friend who had a lamb born this year with a similar deformity, only her lamb was missing his bottom jaw.


Ah, I see.  I think sometimes things just "happen".   I am so sorry you had to have a birth like that though.  It is just such a shock.   

How is the Ewe doing?


----------



## purplequeenvt

She's doing ok this morning. She ate, drank, and pooped.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We might be having Shetland babies tonight!


----------



## Queen Mum

YAY!  I am dying to see the pictures.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Nothing yet. My sheep like to tease me. They give me a bunch labor signs and then they're like "Oops! Never mind" and then they don't lamb for another 3 days.


----------



## alsea1

They are waiting for the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yes, they like to do that too. Which I am fine with, as long as everything goes ok. Unlike tonight. I went out at 1 am to check because I knew that someone, wasn't sure which one, was going to lamb tonight. I got out there and Simone (Border Leicester/Romney cross bred to a Border Leicester/Dorper cross) had a lamb hanging out. Head and one leg. She'd been like that for a while because the head was starting to swell and the face was cool. I checked that the baby was still alive, he was, and then pulled him. Thankfully his leg was straight back and not kinked because I don't think I would have been able to get his head back in far enough to get a leg unstuck. 

The mom thought I'd pulled her insides out and lay flat out on her side with her eyes closed. The baby was quite spunky considering what he'd just been through. I got mom licking him and then ran back inside for the iodine and scale. When I got back out, the mom and collapsed again and the baby was in the middle of the barn. I eventually got Simone to figure out that she was NOT dying, nor did her guts fall out. I put both into a jug and baby right away figure out how to nurse. I love smart babies!


----------



## Queen Mum

Good grief!!!  They do know how to create drama, those pregnant mamas.


----------



## purplequeenvt

No church for me this morning. :/ I had a fever last night and today my ribs/chest really hurt. 

Here is the new guy.






And here is poor Squash. She is starting to look not quite as miserable. She glares at me whenever I go near her. She seems to blame me for all that happened.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh no Poor Squash! Is she the one with the deformed baby? I didn't realize, you guys had to do a C-Section? That looks awful and painful. Hope she is feeling better soon. 

Hope you feel better soon too!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yeah, she was in labor for several hours, but not dilating so we called the vet. The vet recommended a c-section. She said that we could give her drugs to induce her and hopefully get the cervix to dilate, but it would take several days to get her to that point. I'm glad we did the c-section because it would have been dreadful to put her through labor only to have a baby she couldn't keep. As it is, she has been so uncomfortable that she hasn't missed the baby at all.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aw poor thing. I'm really surprised to see that they cut a big slash on her side. Couldn't they just do a small incision on her belly like a human? That recovery has to be awful for her. Hope she gets better soon.

I had twin Tunis x Cormo this morning!   Both boys :/ Let me just tell you that when she went into labor, I had my phone and I had your picture tutorial open the whole time to make sure the pictures matched what I was seeing.  They did!


----------



## purplequeenvt

That's so funny! I'm glad my pictures could be a help! 

I think they do the cut on the side because if they did it underneath on the belly it would be harder to heal. All the weight of her guts would be pressing on the incision. They go in on the left even though the uterus is really on the right because it is easier to get one rumen out of the way instead of a pile of intestines.

I kicked Sara and her girls out of the jug this morning and Rosa the Shetland went in and has claimed it as her own. Maybe that means we'll be seeing babies soon???


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh I can't wait to see Rosa's babies! Cinnamon's udder is huge and she will be going any minute now, too. But not today I don't think. I can't wait to see the my Shetland x Finn cross. 

Good luck with Rosa!


----------



## Queen Mum

OUCH!  It looks like it hurts!  

At least you saved the ewe.   That is good news.   She might think twice about getting pregnant again after all that.  LOL


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yeah, she's not going have babies ever again. We are going to try to find her a home where she can eat grass and look pretty, but never be bred. She's been bred twice and neither time went the way it was supposed to.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Buttercup the Friesian lambed tonight with twins! I was expecting only one from her.

#0021 Bianca





#0022 black boy





And a picture of Ida just because she is so cute.


----------



## Queen Mum

Ida is cute!   

How many more ewes are expecting?   You have a LOT of kids.


----------



## purplequeenvt

3 left to go. We could conceivably have 7 lambs out of those 3 ewes. 

I just noticed! Ida is the Pic of the Week!


----------



## Queen Mum

How are your goats doing?  Haven't heard much since the great escape!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The goats are still around. They've decided that it is in their best interest to lay low for a while. There was talk of goat roast.  They are doing well with the sheep, they ignore most of them, but they love Moe and the Shetland yearlings. They haven't been picking on the lambs either. I'm hopefully getting a buckling sometime soon that I will breed them to in the fall.


----------



## Queen Mum

Laying low,  hahaha...  They must have heard that goat meat makes good barbecue.   

Updated pics would be good.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh congrats on cute twins! I'd like to see a picture of the ewe when you have a chance, not sure what a Friesan even looks like! 

Ida sure is a cutie pie


----------



## purplequeenvt

Goat pics for Queen Mum

Lyric
















Hetty















Chillin' with Moe...





Gus in his bathtub. I avoid taking pictures of him this time of year because he is so dirty and scruffy looking. And just wait until he starts shedding! White goat hair EVERYWHERE!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Friesian pics for Bridge....

Buttercup and her mom Babs. I was told that Babs was full Friesian and the Buttercup's dad was a Friesian/Texel cross, but I'm not seeing Texel in her anywhere. Buttercup is anywhere from 3/4 to full Friesian.






Babs, she passed away this past summer. 











Buttercup










Friesians are notoriously bad with parasites. I'm hoping that crossing them with our Dorper/BL cross ram and/or BL rams that we can get a growthy, meaty lamb with good milk potential (for the girls) and a stronger resistance to worms. I kept two of the Friesian/Shetland/maybe Texel/Dorper/BL cross ewe lambs from last year and I may keep a couple (the girl from Buttercup and one from Illa) from this year.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks for posting these PQVT! Buttercup looks a lot like a Harlequin. You are probably not too familiar with them, they are local to this area. They have the wider snouts and the multi-colors like that. Cute! Sorry about Babs.  I often wonder what happens when sheep get old. How do they usually die? I have a couple older Romneys here. There are so sweet, like Grandmas. In fact the little lambs sleep next to them at night. They look a lot like that one sheep in your picture with the goats "Chillin' with Moe." In fact, my Marge looks just like her!

Your goats are cute, too. Do you milk them?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Moe is a Romney.  We've had a few old ewes that have died peacefully in their sleep, we've also had some that got sick and had to be put down. I've heard of Harlequins, but have never seen one in person. 

The plan is to milk the goats next spring. We are getting a boyfriend for them soon.


----------



## Queen Mum

THANKS Purplequeen...  Beautiful goats...   I love the pics...


----------



## elevan

Too cute!  Congrats.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Shetlands are so needy when they're pregnant....

Bridget receiving a massage






Bridget and Ingrid getting their daily dose of scratches





Poor wide Rosa. She is due on Thursday, but could go any day. She moved herself into one of the jugs yesterday. We've gotten away with using only 3 jugs all season, but with Squash occupying one, Simone and baby in #2, and Rosa in #3, we had to set up a brand new 4th jug last night for Buttercup.










I love Vladimir! He is put together so well. He is long and straight and very muscular for such a little guy.





Sisters





Baby Bianca





Bianca's curls


----------



## purplequeenvt

My buckling was born!!! Apparently he is a big brown baby with excellent milking genetics. He will be arriving here Thursday evening. Stay tuned for pictures!


----------



## CocoNUT

PQV - I just LOVE all your photos! You have the BEST photos!!!!    
Congrats on your boy!!!  More photos...YAY!


----------



## Queen Mum

You have a buckling now... the girls will be ecstatic...


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's exciting news! Now you will get to soak in the wonderful scent of a buck going after does. Yuckers.  I guarantee you won't want him anywhere near your sheep for fear of him stinking up their wool.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Doesn't Squash look so much better?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Lyd is at her homeschool group and has the buckling. She sent me a picture. Here he is! He is a 3 day old Alpine.


----------



## CocoNUT

OH PQV...he's very handsome! VERY nice markings...and I like the way he stands too! Very nice!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The baby boy is here! He is hanging out with Squash and hopefully they will be buddies.


----------



## Queen Mum

Squash looks MUCH better!   And your new baby is very cute!  Lovely boy...  He is so....  Furry!


----------



## bonbean01

Cute!!!!  And love the springy coat!!!!  But...why isn't it purple???


----------



## purplequeenvt

I didn't have any purple! It was leftover fabric from a snuggle that I made for my sister. He is so sweet!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Oh. My. Goodness. What did we get ourselves into?? There was a Casting Crowns concert in Barre, VT (approx. 1 hr. away) tonight and a big group of youth and young adults from our church were going to it. One of our pastors and his wife were also going, but they didn't have a babysitter for their 4 children. Guess who volunteered? Yeah. We did. Don't get me wrong, they are nice kids. The energy level though is outrageous! And the talking, NON STOP. I was tired 10 minutes after they arrived! And did I mention it is a "sleep-over" too.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The baby goat has a name now! His name is Nigel and it fits him perfectly. He even responds to it already.  He is doing really well on the milk replacer so far. 

---------------

Squash is doing much better. She jumped out of her pen yesterday, but quickly decided that she liked her pen and her own dish of food better. She is doing well with Nigel and almost seems like she might be getting attached to him.

--------------

Rosa is still holding on to her babies. I thought she might go last night (she had some goo leakage and I was house-sitting for someone), but nope.  At this rate, she and Bridget (due on the 20th or something) are going to wait until Ingrid is ready and then they'll all go at the same time. 

-------------

The friend I was house-sitting for (she has Shetlands too!) has a couple Weimaraners, an old girl and a young boy. The boy, Monty, is a ridiculously funny dog. When he heard my alarm go off this morning, he pushed the bedroom open, climbed on the bed, and sat on me.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

that dog is so cute!


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's funny, love the picture! lol 

My shetland is holding out too! What gives?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

So cute! <33 That buckling is just.... GAH! Beautiful!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> That's funny, love the picture! lol
> 
> My shetland is holding out too! What gives?


Mine is either waiting for her mother to lamb with her or she's waiting for this big snowstorm tonight/tomorrow. I am going batty waiting for her. Her udder was fuller, butt was puffier, and she was leaking more goo this morning so maybe we are close?


----------



## purplequeenvt

I decided to let Rosa and her mother, Bridget, out of their lambing jugs this afternoon (note: I don't usually put sheep in the lambing jugs until *after* they've lambed, but Rosa wasn't wanting to shove in at the feeder anymore and Bridget got really cold the other day). They, after taking a couple minutes to consider what to do, walked out and went out of the barn. They stood in the sun for a few minutes and then went back to their jugs and asked to go back in.  

It is the first sunny/not rainy, snowy, muddy, brutally cold windy day in a while so I took so new pictures of some of the babies.

First Nigel.....





He's rockin' the flowered sweater!





Such a goat! The lambs like to chew and paw at this bale, but Nigel sees it and goes "yay! jungle gym!"





Czar - I wish he was a girl





George loves Hebe!





Bianca


----------



## CocoNUT

they're soooo cute!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

She's in labor!!!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

A ewe and a ram! More details and pictures will come in the morning. I'm going to bed and not getting up in the middle of the night! Finally!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Congrats!


----------



## Bridgemoof

How exciting!!!! I can't wait to see the pics! They must be tiny compared to your others.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Here they are!

Girl - She is an 8.5 lb bruiser. 






Boy - He is so petite. He was 7 lbs.





Meeting his cousin, Eloise





They are both black, but the girl has one white spot below her left ear and another above her right ear (it looks like she has a flower in her hair!)


----------



## CocoNUT

OMG...they're sooo cute! And look at those silky CURLS!!!


----------



## Symphony

OMG, Claire said NO, but I want all of them.  They are so beautiful.  I want them all...


----------



## purplequeenvt

Symphony said:
			
		

> OMG, Claire said NO, but I want all of them.  They are so beautiful.  I want them all...


Haha! I'm sorry she said no.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Happy 1st day of Spring! (and yes, this picture was taken this morning....)


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...but PQV...you're up in VT....you won't see the ground until like June/July...and then it'll only be a month before it starts to snow again! 
Beautiful photo...YET AGAIN!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Haha, Coco! It isn't quite that bad!


----------



## purplequeenvt

My mom has been looking at personality types today and she gave most of us a questionnaire to fill out. I scored as an "ISFP". The description of that personality type was shockingly accurate.

*ISFP - The Artist
Quiet, serious, sensitive and kind. Do not like conflict, and not likely to do things which may generate conflict. Loyal and faithful. Extremely well-developed senses, and aesthetic appreciation for beauty. Not interested in leading or controlling others. Flexible and open-minded. Likely to be original and creative. Enjoy the present moment.*

Kind of cool! And it even said that ISFPs very often drawn to animals and small children (something about the unconditional love), both of which are very true of me. I think my mom used the questionnaire on personalitypage.com, if anyone is interested. Everyone in my family that has taken the quiz so far has been a different type. It's rather fun figuring out what everyone is!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's neat ^^


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh Purplequeen that is So YOU!

I wish you would publish a book for kids about lambs and farm animals.   You have the heart and soul of an artist and tons of talent! 

Your babies are precious, by the way!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh Purplequeen that is So YOU!
> 
> I wish you would publish a book for kids about lambs and farm animals.   You have the heart and soul of an artist and tons of talent!
> 
> Your babies are precious, by the way!


Thanks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Your babies are so cute.  Love those little ringlets they have when they first hit the ground.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Quick update.....haven't been on too much this past week, too many other things keeping me busy. 

*Sheep*

We are up to 24 lambs (11 rams, 13 ewes) and we're still waiting on the last 2 Shetland ewes to lamb. Bridget's due date was yesterday and she is looking closer, but she was really sneaky last year. Didn't show and signs and then suddenly, there was a baby.

The rest of the babies are growing well. They have all figured out the creep and they most of them pile in there at night.

Squash is almost completely better. I took her stitches out on Saturday.

We are down by 10 sheep! My dad slaughtered all 10 of last years lambs that needed to go. We have another 9 or 10 older ewes and rams that are still on the list. Next weekends project probably. 

*Goats*

Hettie and Lyric ignore Nigel. Poor guy doesn't even exist in their minds. Nigel is as sweet as ever. I really hope that he gets annoying because otherwise it will be very difficult to follow our *plan*.

Nigel got disbudded on Wednesday. He was knocked out completely for the procedure, but he recovered very quickly. He's rocking the silver wound spray. 

---------------------

Lyd went to a 4-H Sheep Quiz Bowl and Skill-a-thon on Saturday. She's been asking about joining 4-H, but my mom doesn't want her to because of the time commitment. There are a couple sheep clubs in our area, but they are small and Lyd finds all but a couple of the people in those clubs annoying.  The club she'd want to join is an hour away. She did learn that she could be an independent member though. That's a member that isn't affiliated with any particular club. That would mean that she wouldn't have monthly meetings to attend (makes my mom happy). She'd still have to do the project books and such, but she'd get all the other benefits of being in 4-H (like the workshops, showing in the youth show at the Big E, scholarships, etc....). I think that one of the requirements is that she'd have to find a "mentor" who would go through the 4-H leader training or something, but my friend is already a leader and could potentially be her mentor.

-------------------

Our snow from the last storm is almost all gone. Here are a few snow shots that I never got around to posting.

















------------------

My oldest sister's birthday was on Saturday and we had a birthday lunch for her after church of Sunday. I was up until 11:30 making 2 cakes for her. And then it turned out that we didn't even need 2 cakes because 4 of her husband's siblings weren't able to come. Grrr..... 

One of the cakes was a gluten-free (so that I could have some!) coconut lime cake. Yum!

----------------

That's all for now!


----------



## Queen Mum

That's all?  That was a LOT!   Coconut lime cake sounds delicious!   

Glad to hear that Lydia can get the benefits of 4H.  I was a member when I was a kid and LOVED it!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> That's all?  That was a LOT!   Coconut lime cake sounds delicious!
> 
> Glad to hear that Lydia can get the benefits of 4H.  I was a member when I was a kid and LOVED it!


Haha! I know....it sounded like a lot more once I typed it all out. 

We were 4-H members for years a long time ago. The club disbanded once our family made up all of the members.  Granted there were still 6 members, but it was a lot of work.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridget had two girls! I was only expecting one lamb from her so I am very happy.












#1 black blettet (blettet means that she has white spots on her head) ewe, 6.5 lbs






#2 moorit blettet ewe, 4.5 lbs. This little girl is sooo tiny and precious! She's a little pocket sheep. She was born breech.





If you can't tell, I'm in love already! 





Only one more ewe to go! Ingrid is due on the 28th and will most likely have twins.


----------



## promiseacres

what cuties!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

so cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

:bun


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

How adorable!!!    They sure have a coat on them!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The girls are doing well this morning. The little one is still as tiny and cute as ever.  

#1 - Breeja





All Shetlands have a very distinct (read: loud and obnoxious) voice. The first 2 lambs you almost need earplugs when they holler. Thankfully Breeja isn't that loud (yet).





Breeja's big white splotch 





#2 Kitty, she is named after a friend and also because her voice sounds like a kitten.  :-*











Kitty's white. She has a lot of "frosting" on her ears.





------------

Rhona 





Tobias





Rosa, the long-suffering mother





-----------

Nigel spent his first night out in the big pen and without his jacket. I think he survived.....










I have a feeling that he is going to wean himself early. He drank an once of milk this morning and didn't want anymore. He's not sick, had full belly, and was full of beans this morning. Silly goat.

Fae wants to be a goat. It is scary how goat-like the Shetlands can be.





-----------

*BEDROOM UPDATE!!!*

My dad fixed everything that needed fixing and we bought the paint a couple days ago!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Love the pictures!!!! Shetland lambs are soooo cute and snuggable!!!!!   
What breeding is Rosa?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Rosa is also a Shetland. The two girls from last night are her half sisters.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I don't know much about Shetlands, do ya have to shear them or do they shed (a type of hair sheep)? Lol, I guess I figured all Shetlands are fluffy all the time, but logically they can't be!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh gosh they are SO cute, I can't wait for my Shetland Cinnamon to have babies! She looks like she has a furry basketball for an udder at this point.   Cinnamon is a reddish color, what do you call that color?

Nigel looks healthy and happy, too!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> I don't know much about Shetlands, do ya have to shear them or do they shed (a type of hair sheep)? Lol, I guess I figured all Shetlands are fluffy all the time, but logically they can't be!


They are wool sheep and need to be sheared, although there are some that "roo" or shed their wool. I wish they could be fluffy all the time (and stay little baby size)!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh gosh they are SO cute, I can't wait for my Shetland Cinnamon to have babies! She looks like she has a furry basketball for an udder at this point.   Cinnamon is a reddish color, what do you call that color?
> 
> Nigel looks healthy and happy, too!


Cinnamon is a moorit. All Shetlands are either black or moorit, it's the other genes, the agouti, spotting, and modifying genes, that determine the how that base color shows up. Little Kitty is a moorit, but she also has the Ag or grey gene along with one Aa (no pattern) gene. This means that her fleece will turn grey making her a musket. Her mother, Bridget is also a moorit (Ag/Aa), but she has modifying genes that turn her a light honey color or mioget. The color genetics are very confusing and yet very simple at the same time. And very fascinating too!


----------



## CocoNUT

You had me until you started talking about LOUD noises! My Suffolk bottle lamb screams this high-pitched scream! Drives me nuts! But those lambs sure are adorable....


----------



## purplequeenvt

I got some better pictures of the girls this evening.

Breeja






Kitty





This kind of shows the size difference between the sisters.






And now something not as cute....we have a few lambs with sore mouth so I thought I'd share a picture for those of you who haven't seen it before.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





Sore mouth can vary a bit in severity, but in general this is what it looks like. Ewes can also get the sores on their udder. I know some people that worry about sore mouth, but in most cases it is not a big deal (similar to chicken pox). I actually like the lambs to get it now rather then during show season. I also think that the mothers build an immunity to it and pass that immunity on. We used to have sore mouth go through all the lambs every year, but several years ago the number of lambs that got it went down. Now we seem to get 2-5 lambs with it each year. So far we have 4, we'll see how many more pick it up in the next few days. No more kissing the lambies though! 

Lyd and I had to work on a ewe's udder this evening. I had noticed that her lambs didn't look very full this morning and then I noticed this evening that her bag was huge. Turns out she has a bit of an infection near her teat. Not mastitis, she either got bit or it is a sore mouth scab that got infected. We got her all cleaned up and gave her antibiotics, but we'll have to keep a close eye on her to make sure she's letting the lambs nurse.


----------



## Queen Mum

OUCH!  It looks painful...   OW OW OW.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OUCH!  It looks painful...   OW OW OW.


It can be painful, especially if they have it really bad.


----------



## purplequeenvt

*Sheep*

The lambs seem to have a very mild strain of sore mouth. The few that have it, it's either already gone or significantly better than when we first spotted it. Yay!

*Goats*

Nigel will only drink his milk if it is BELOW human body temperature.......he refused to drink his milk this morning until it had cooled down (it couldn't have been considered hot - I dripped some on my wrist to check and I could barely feel it). I brought him cool milk this evening and he sucked it down. Why do I collect all the strange creatures???? 

*Llamas*

My big sweetheart Rikki has a hurt foot. The inside toe on her right front foot is swollen. I'm not sure if it is an infection or injury at this point. I don't know what she could have hurt herself on in this paddock though. I soaked her foot in warm soapy water so that I could get a better sense of what was up and gave her antibiotic. She was so well behaved. She let me scrub and poke and prod without any fuss. Normally she's pretty jumpy about her feet.

I think the plan of attack for now is warm water soaks, maybe with Epsom salts, a couple times a day and antibiotics. The warm water will help if it is infection or injury.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sorry about the sore mouth outbreak. Can you do anything to treat it? Or make it feel better?

The lambs are so cute! Cinnamon is still hanging in there. So she is moorit, and she was bred to the chocolate Finn, so it will be interesting to see what color the babies are. They will be so cute no matter what! My other two Shetlands are black heads and gray silvery fleeces.  Those color genetics are confusing to me.  

So your last ewe that is due is a Shetland, too? What color is she?

Hope your Llama is doing better.


----------



## elevan

for your llama.

I sure miss mine.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Sorry about the sore mouth outbreak. Can you do anything to treat it? Or make it feel better?
> 
> The lambs are so cute! Cinnamon is still hanging in there. So she is moorit, and she was bred to the chocolate Finn, so it will be interesting to see what color the babies are. They will be so cute no matter what! My other two Shetlands are black heads and gray silvery fleeces.  Those color genetics are confusing to me.
> 
> So your last ewe that is due is a Shetland, too? What color is she?
> 
> Hope your Llama is doing better.


There isn't anything you can do for the sore mouth. It's like chicken pox, you just have to let it run it's course.

Your other Shetlands are black with the grey gene (what color are their lips?). I really enjoy the color genetics. It's like a big puzzle!

Ingrid is a Shetland and she is a grey katmoget. She may also have had spots as a baby that faded.





Rikki isn't any better. Her foot is just as swollen and painful. I can't find any sort of wound. I'm going to continue with the antibiotics and soaks until Monday and then we'll see where she's at and if she needs a vet. I put her in a pen in the barn so that she can have food and water right in front of her (and so the piggy sheep won't steal).


----------



## Bridgemoof

How's this for a mug shot? 










That's Pepper. Salty looks the same basically. Can you tell what color genes they have?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> How's this for a mug shot?
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5910_img_0691.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5910_img_0692.jpg
> 
> That's Pepper. Salty looks the same basically. Can you tell what color genes they have?


Yup, they were born black, but turned grey since they carry a copy of the greying gene.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thanks PQVT! Who knows what I'll get when the brown Finn gets mixed with Cinnamon, and then I think Dipsy the Cormo got Pepper. Should be interesting. You like color genetics, I like cross breeding surprises!


----------



## CocoNUT

OK...couple of things....Kitty is ADORABLE! I don't know why;...maybe it's her hairy face! She's moorit right? I think I have a "thing" for moorits! 

Sore mouth kinda looks like a herpes type of thing! Makes sinese if it's on their udders too. It looks rough! Hopefully they'll all heal soon!

Bridget...I'm not worried about what Cinnamon's lamb(s) will look like...you know I'll probably end up bringing it home with me when you're not looking    !


----------



## purplequeenvt

Today is the last day of lambing! Ingrid is in labor......or she is pulling a really mean April Fool's joke on me.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I was wondering when she would go! I thought you still had one left. Hope it goes well. My Cormo Po looks like she is going into labor, too!


----------



## purplequeenvt

And they are twin girls! This is the 2nd year that my Shetlands have given me ONE boy and the rest girls.....I think that means they like me. 

Twin #1 - black blettet ewe, 6.5 lbs





She has this funny little grey patch underneath her right eye. I am wondering if she has some sort of partially expressed katmoget pattern going on. 





Twin #2 - black katmoget ewe, 5 lbs


----------



## Bridgemoof

Beautiful! YAy! Especially the coloring of #2.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I got 2 nice girls out of Bridget so I was content, but I was secretly hoping for a katmoget girl from Ingrid. Lyd has told me that I can only keep 2 girls this year. :/ I have promised to be good and the ewes have been very helpful with the decision making process. I'm planning to keep Kitty out of Bridget and the katmoget out of Ingrid.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Our overall lambing numbers are as follows:

19 bred ewes (8 BL, 8 crosses, 3 Shetlands)

28 lambs (12 BL, 10 crosses, 6 Shetlands)
   11 rams (3 BL, 7 crosses, 1 Shetland)
   17 ewes (9 BL, 3 crosses, 5 Shetlands)

Overall lambing percentage = 147%
   BL = 150%
   Crosses = 125%
   Shetlands = 200%

I didn't include the 3 ewes and 4 lambs that we lost, but adding them in doesn't affect the numbers very much.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yay for being done!!!!!!    
Very beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum

What does Katmoget mean?   

And those are some beautiful babies!   Just beautiful...


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What does Katmoget mean?
> 
> And those are some beautiful babies!   Just beautiful...


Katmoget is the pattern....it means that her body is light and her face, legs, and belly are dark and she has light colored markings on her face. The pattern is known in other breeds as "badger-face" or "mouflon".

Here is a picture that shows her pattern better....






Freyja (left) and Signe (right)


----------



## CocoNUT

adorable babies! just adorable!


----------



## Queen Mum

Thank you Purplequeen.  She is adorable.   What do you call Signe's pattern other than Mohawk...and Radically Awesome?   She is very cute!   They both are cute.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Thank you Purplequeen.  She is adorable.   What do you call Signe's pattern other than Mohawk...and Radically Awesome?   She is very cute!   They both are cute.


Signe is a black (probably will turn grey) blettet. Blettet refers to the white spots on her face. This is what I love about the Shetlands, so many cool colors and patterns that you don't see in most other sheep. And the lambs are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The vet is coming out sometime this afternoon to take a look at Rikki. Her foot is still swollen and now there is a visible wound (wasn't there before). She doesn't want to stand and now she won't eat. Her temperature is normal, maybe a bit low actually, and her eyelid color is good. I'm not sure if she is just reacting to the pain or if something else is going on.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

I hope Rikki is ok!


----------



## purplequeenvt

She should be ok, but she has a large abscess. The vet had to cut almost the entire pad off that toe. She was such a good girl! No spitting, she wasn't even on a lead!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oweee... Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Rikki passed away this morning. She was having trouble breathing and by the time the vet got here she was gone. The vet felt really bad about not getting here sooner, but he is sure that he wouldn't have been able to help her regardless. I decided to have him do a necropsy to figure out COD. 

She had lots of edema in her lungs and a touch of pneumonia (which he didn't hear any signs of yesterday) as well as some signs of sepsis. He isn't sure if the foot problem caused the sepsis, the foot was a sign of the sepsis, or if they are totally unrelated. There is also a chance that she had a reaction to the antibiotic that he gave her yesterday. He took heart, liver, and lung samples for testing and is going to look into the possibility of a drug reaction.

I'm pretty upset right now. Next to my old man, Shadow, who passed away last fall, Rikki was the best llama I've ever owned.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh no!!!!!! I am soooo sorry PQVT! What a shocker and a terrible loss. I thought she was out of the woods with the abscess taken care of.


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## Queen Mum

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.   Sometimes an infection can just be a silent killer...  I hope it wasn't the medicine...


----------



## purplequeenvt

I skinned her so that I could keep her beautiful pelt as a memory and I found that the infection went all the way up her leg. I don't know how/where she got the infection, but it looks like she'd had it for a while. Llamas are so darn stoic. They look and act completely normal and then they are suddenly dead.


----------



## purplequeenvt

My cold seems to be a fast moving one which is nice. I hate the ones that drag on and on and on. :/

It is Lyd's day of local home school group classes. I had to feed everyone all by myself and it took me 3 hours! It normally takes 45 minutes to an hour and that was with cracking ice. I kept having to sit down for a few minutes and I also did several other chores like trimming the goatie girls' feet and taking down the lambing jugs. I also managed to get a few pictures. 

I turned all the little Shetland babies loose on the world today. They were racing around the paddock with their mothers running along behind hollering at them.

Freyja






Signe





Signe and Monty





Breeja





Kitty





Bottoms up!! (Breeja)





Naughty Vladimir is on the WRONG side of the fence AGAIN!





Ivan





Lamb races!















Nigel was quite put out that there was a chicken in his crate....


----------



## Queen Mum

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> I skinned her so that I could keep her beautiful pelt as a memory and I found that the infection went all the way up her leg. I don't know how/where she got the infection, but it looks like she'd had it for a while. Llamas are so darn stoic. They look and act completely normal and then they are suddenly dead.


My wonderful Mama is like that.  Stoic, quiet and much loved.  You will have her pelt and can remember her forever for all the joy she brought to you.   I hope that helps you...  And I hope that the work on the farm helps you also.  Those babies are so cute.   Vladimir is such a little nut!   

You bring so much happiness with all your pictures to all of us.  I wish we could return that to you to help you with your sadness right now...


----------



## jodief100

So sorry for your loss.   The lamb babies are just so cute!  They really cheered me up out of my funk.


----------



## elevan

You really should share some of your pics in the picture of the week thread.  You take beautiful shots.


----------



## purplequeenvt

elevan said:
			
		

> You really should share some of your pics in the picture of the week thread.  You take beautiful shots.


I do post a couple there occasionally.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm still alive! I'm on the mend both physically and emotionally. 

I delivered a neighbor's lambs this evening. This neighbor (we'll call her "K") got all her sheep but one from us and she's had sheep for 6 or so years now, but she doubts her abilities in an emergency and always calls me. I'm sort of the neighborhood sheep midwife.  

This particular ewe, a Romney, is a pretty small first-time ewe and she started prolapsing a few days ago. We all knew that she was having a single. K texted me this afternoon to let me know that the ewe, Tess, was in labor and to stay alert in case she needed help. She updated me once in a while, but nothing had changed over the course of 2 1/2 hours. I went over to check things out. 

Tess was pushing a bit, but not very willingly. I went in to make sure everything was in the right place. I found a foot and a nose and I was feeling around for the other front foot when I ran into a second head......twins and they were trying to come out at the same time. Thankfully they weren't tangled and I was able to pull the first lamb without and trouble. #2 was a little more difficult because one leg was back. 

Two girls! They are nice solid (11+ and 12+ lb) girls with pretty dark noses. Tess is a little unsure of them. She never talked, never licked, but she is letting them nurse without anyone holding her so I think she will come around. 

These babies are the great-great-great granddaughters of my very first ewe, Rosie.  











------------

I ended up getting 6 straight run Silkies from TSC. I also got 5 more ducklings. I wanted 2 more Pekins, but I didn't want to leave the last 3 ducklings behind. I bought the 4 Pekins and they threw in the Mallard for free. Not a big fan of Mallards, but I can always eat it or find it a new home. The Mallard is living with the Silkies for now because my first batch of Pekins was terrified of him. Poor guy.  






---------

Am I the only one whose goats routinely lay around in a "dead" position???


----------



## Pearce Pastures

LOL, no my goats have had me doing a "breathing check" from time to time.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Those are definatly a couple of cute, fluffy faced lambs!!
I can`t wait till my little chickies hatch!!!!| Do you find Silkies are just as easy to raise as the regular laying hens, I have never had any but would sooo love to get some one of these days!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Those are definatly a couple of cute, fluffy faced lambs!!
> I can`t wait till my little chickies hatch!!!!| Do you find Silkies are just as easy to raise as the regular laying hens, I have never had any but would sooo love to get some one of these days!!


This is the first time having Silkies. So far I've only lost one and the rest seem to be doing well.


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's been an odd week. My mom is on vacation with her mom and siblings in FL so I'm supposed to be keeping things running. We desperately need groceries, but I haven't been able to make it to the store yet. On Monday (the original planned grocery shopping day) I found myself driving to Saratoga Springs, NY (2+ hours away) to take my sister to her dialysis clinic. Tuesday (the backup shopping day) I was very sick after stupidly eating wheat on Monday. Today I drove my sister to Saratoga again. 3 days, 400+ miles, and a sandwich later.....I'm tired, my tailbone and gut hurt, and I still haven't gone shopping.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Trying to move on from last two weeks pain and craziness. Hopefully things will be calmer for a bit. 

*Bedroom Project*

I have primed the ceiling and walls and the ceiling has a 1st coat of paint on it. I'm hoping to finish the ceiling and get at least the first coat of paint on the walls. There has been a change of plans regarding the rooms future occupants though....originally it was going to be me and my sister, but my parents have decided that it would be best if my sister stayed where she is (where she's been since we moved here). This means I get the room all to myself! I have never had my own room so I am pretty excited about having my own space. 

*Sheep*

The lambs are all doing well and the ewes are starting to put the weight they lost right after lambing back on. We slaughtered all of the extra sheep so we are down by about 20. It is nice to have some lamb/mutton in the freezer again. I am starting to advertise the new lambs that we have for sale. So far no bites though. I'm really hoping to move most of the purebred lambs (the ones we aren't keeping) as soon after weaning as possible. We need to give CD&T this afternoon. It was supposed to happen over the weekend, but everyone was beat after a crazy weekend and the weather was nasty.

*Poultry*

The 2 female geese are setting! I think they have 12 or so goose eggs between them plus a few duck eggs that I threw in there. I'm planning to take the babies away as soon as they hatch. The parents are really nasty. Not so much to people, but they are horrible with the ducks and chickens. I'm hoping that if I raise the babies with ducklings that they will behave better than their parents.

I also have a setting duck. We'll see if she manages to hatch anything. This is the 3rd or 4th time she's tried setting and she has only managed to hatch 2 babies - 1 chick and 1 duckling. She is a bit scatter-brained.

My favorite d'Uccle hen, Lola died a couple days ago. I was expecting it as she was older and had seemed a bit under the weather for a while.

I made the mistake of going to TSC a couple times and now I have 11 ducklings and 12 Silkies.  10 of the ducks are Pekins and 1 is a Mallard. I love Pekins, both alive and roasted.  I'll probably keep a few girls (assuming there are some) and everyone will get eaten. The Mallard....we'll see what happens there. I'm not a huge fan of Mallards. I only got it because it would have been the last duckling left and so they gave it to me.

I started with 6 Silkie chicks and then one died so I went to the store to see if they would sell me just one as a replacement. The guy said that he would give me one, but then I saw that there were only 7 left and they were all 1 and 2 weeks old. And they were half price. So I got 7 chicks for the price of 3. 

I just placed an order with Stromberg's (never used them before, but I had a rough time with last year's chicks from McMurray so I thought I give Stromberg's a try) for 25 Speckled Sussex pullets, 10 SR assorted color Silkies, and 15 SR assorted color d'Uccles. I'm planning to keep 15 of the SS and sell the other 10, although I haven't decided if it is best to sell the right away or to raise them up for a while first. A friend of mine has been buying chicks and raising them until they don't need a heat lamp anymore. I think she's been getting $8/bird. I'll pick the best girls and maybe a rooster out of all the Silkies and sell the rest (extra boys I'll eat if they don't sell). From the d'Uccles I'm hoping for at least nice Porcelain pair, a nice Mille Fleur rooster.

I need to clean out my flock and get rid of some of the older birds and the ones that I don't like as much, but I want to have some young stock coming up before I do that.


----------



## Canadiannee

Those are SOME cute baby sheep!

Congrats in getting your own bedroom! lol, whatever are you going to do with all your own space now?!?! 

What kind of geese do you have? I've never had geese and am interested in adding a couple to my barnyard... but I've always thought them to be notoriously LOUD and grating on the nerves! LOL! Is their a quieter breed?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> Those are SOME cute baby sheep!
> 
> Congrats in getting your own bedroom! lol, whatever are you going to do with all your own space now?!?!
> 
> *I have no clue!*
> 
> What kind of geese do you have? I've never had geese and am interested in adding a couple to my barnyard... but I've always thought them to be notoriously LOUD and grating on the nerves! LOL! Is their a quieter breed?
> 
> *They are barnyard mutts as far as I can tell. I originally got them as New Year's Eve dinner. I got one slaughtered and then we changed the menu so the other 4 never got done. I think that once I have some younger (and hopefully nicer) geese I'll probably put the other ones in the freezer. Mine aren't horribly loud. They do honk whenever something excites them.*


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow,   Lots of birds.  I wish I could get some ducklings.   I would like a few ducks around here but then my neighbors would probably shoot them...


----------



## purplequeenvt

It was gloriously warm today. Very windy, but warm. It's been a busy week....my 6 year old cousin came home from FL with my mom on Monday and he just left today. So much energy, so much noise! He is a good kid, just hyper and very much an "only child", if you know what I mean. 

I got a few pictures this afternoon.

Click





Millie





Remy (AKA Reming-Turd, JerkFace, Turdly)





No pictures of Meg...She was in Spazz Mode. :/

Gecko, yearling BL ram





Sebastian, yearling BL ram





Eugene, yearling BL ram





Celia Mae, yearling BL ewe





Signe, Shetland ewe lamb





Freyja and Signe





Kitty and Breeja





And finally....I think that I am trading Breeja for this little girl! She is a moorit gulmoget that was born a few days ago.


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...I might have to take a vacation to VT and pick up Freyja! Sooo cute....


----------



## purplequeenvt

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...I might have to take a vacation to VT and pick up Freyja! Sooo cute....


You can come _*visit*_ Freyja......


----------



## purplequeenvt

Saturday I went and met my new girl. She is pretty cute! We brought Breeja along for the ride and they loved her so we are going to trade. The NASSA has a really handy online database that I can look up a sheep's information on. I was able to look up my new baby's parents and she is very closely related to most of my girls. I didn't get any new pictures of her though....I was too busy cuddling with her. 

I also picked out a ram lamb from my friend. He is a moorit krunet gulmoget. This is a really bad picture of him.....






He also is related to most of the girls, but I'm ok with that for now. 

-----------

Yesterday we went to church down in central VT (1 1/2 away) with some friends and then went to their house afterwards for lunch and a visit. We left the house before 8 am and didn't get home until about 10 pm. Just as we left our friend's, we got a message from our neighbor saying that our sheep were out. My brother-in-law came over and got all the ewes, lambs, and Monty the llama back in. No one was hurt, although one sheep did get herself stuck in the one section of electronet that was up. Stupid sheep. I think I owe James some cookies now.....


----------



## Queen Mum

What a cutie pie!    Sounds like you had a big adventure for the day!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I got to visit my new ram lamb again today. I think he is much cuter than on Saturday! 











I need a good name for him. I'm excited for lambs next year. Should be lots of color!


----------



## promiseacres

very cute!


----------



## Queen Mum

I love the color~!


----------



## purplequeenvt

It's haircut season! Monty said that I could share these pictures if everyone promises not to laugh....I promise not to tell him if you do! 

This is 3 years worth of fiber.






























--------

Lyd and I have been going through and shearing the show lambs and any of the yearlings that need it. And we are using hand shears, not electrics. So far I've sheared 2 Shetlands (1 left) and 1 yearling (2 left) and Lyd has done 1 yearling (2 left) and 4 lambs (3 left).

Hebe - she's not a little baby anymore!





Eloise










Fae


----------



## purplequeenvt

Happy sheep! 





Cleopatra AKA Piranha





Poor Squoze





Esther is my Shetland tamer. She spent a couple sessions cuddling with Freyja, who was one of the wilder Shetland babies....now look at her.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I love your sheep!!!!  
Sheared llamas look sooooo funny, I guess cause it isn't very often I see them sheared!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We have goslings!!!!  ;D







There are 2 so far. I wasn't really expecting any to hatch because there are two geese on the same nest and they keep moving the eggs back and forth between them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

How cute!!!!  Love them!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Wait for us, Mommy!"















All that playtime made them very tired.










Beautiful Xena





Introducing Bucey! He is a 2 day old Milking Shorthorn. I'm raising him for my sister and brother-in-law.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! I love that first pic! Cute babies!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Haven't updated this in a while.....too much going on I guess. I feel like this past week has been none stop chaos. Not everything has been bad, just busy.

I lost my only mature Pekin drake to a predator...more on that subject in a minute. I'm in the middle of a number of big urgent projects - I have to finish painting my bedroom so that my dad can put the floor in, I'm skirting wool to be sent off for blankets (need 300 lbs of raw, skirted wool), and I have to figure out how to manage grazing the sheep and other creatures this summer...again, more on that in a minute.

I picked up a little heifer calf on Friday. She is a Holstein/Jersey cross, very petite and sweet. I hope to milk her when she's old enough. Her name is Beulah. 





Back to the sheep.....

We started grazing the sheep during the last week and a half and they were grazing the field directly behind their paddocks so it was easy to call the in every night. A few days ago we set up a fence at the edge of the property (not far from and fully visible from the house). The sheep refused to stay in the fence after dark. We all thought that they were just being stupid and were afraid of the dark. Last night was the first night that they did not escape right before dark and, despite my "gut feeling", we left them out without any llamas. About 6 am yesterday morning my mom called me (she's 2 flights up from me) to say that the sheep were out. By the time I got outside, Lyd had the sheep rounded up. She said that all the lambs were accounted for but one, but she hadn't really looked for her. Later that afternoon (I was gone with my mom), Lyd realized that the lamb really was missing. She searched for a long time for any sign of what happened. We finally found the lamb's remains right inside their fence. It was killed by a bobcat. Same thing that took my duck.

It has all been pretty upsetting. All the "If Onlys". As horrible as it is to say, we are all thankful that it killed the one that it did though. It was the lamb with the least potential profit. She was a Shetland (so not much meat), but she wasn't registerable because of her funky tail (not good as breeding stock). It was still a loss of $300 - $400 though.

I'm now actively searching for a couple LGDs. I have a lead on a Sarplaninac puppy (I _really_ want this one!).


----------



## Queen Mum

Ouch!  I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  Hope you find the dogs you are looking for.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yikes! I think I'm a little behind here!

Let's see......

Mother's Day saw the arrival of a 3rd calf. My sister and her husband bought him as a MD present for my mom. His name is Byron and he is a Milking Shorthorn bull (soon to be steer). He is really sweet, but not very bright. He was having trouble with the bottle so I tried switching him to a bucket, but after days of fighting him, he's back on the bottle. 





The other 2 calves are doing well. 

-------------

We got the lambs separated from their moms last Saturday, but yesterday night I put them all back together again because it has been raining pretty much none stop since Wednesday and the poor babies were out in the field getting wet and cold. I didn't see any ewes letting babies nurse when they got back together (much to the lambs's chagrin!).

------------

My 2 baby geese are growing and are now living with 4 ducklings and 11 Silkies. Everyone is getting along splendidly which is good because the plan was to have geese that didn't try to kill chickens and ducks like the parent geese do (although they are slightly better since they started going out to free range).

My Frizzle hen has hatched out 6 chicks. 2 didn't make it. She has 2 Speckled Sussex/EE babies with her and I took the little d'Uccle from her when it got really cold and also the big yellow mutt chick when it was still hatching because it was starting to shrink-wrap. Not sure why it was doing that under her, but it could have been because she is a Frizzle and/or because the weather got really cold suddenly. 

Little d'Uccle





I've got a SS sitting on a nest in a pile of leaves, behind a bicycle, next to the garage. Geez....that's a lot of prepositional phrases! Another SS is on a nest of duck eggs and a duck is on a nest of chicken eggs (not sure if the chicken eggs will hatch though, the duck had a couple scatter-brained days.

I have 75(!) chicks arriving next week. 25 are SS pullets. I'm hoping to keep 10 or so and the rest I'll raise to about a month and then sell. 15 are d'Uccles - SR and an assortment of colors. I'll probably pick out a few nice ones and sell everyone else. 10 are SR Silkies, again, keep some sell some. The remaining 25 are an assortment of heavy layer pullets that I'll raise to a month and sell. There are lots of people in this area looking for started pullets so hopefully I won't have any trouble selling them. 

-----------

And last, but definitely not least.....I have spent hours searching for a LGD with very little success. I went and looked at a Sarplaninac puppy, but I didn't think it was going to be the right fit. I emailed a bunch of breeders, but nothing came of that. I was talking to a guy a couple hours away with Pyr/Anatolian puppies, but I wasn't getting a good "feeling" about them and then the breeder stopped emailing me.  And then a couple days ago a lady in NY that I had contacted a couple weeks ago, emailed me to say that she had one female puppy left. We exchanged lots of emails, I even dragged Southern in to get her opinion. 

I am pleased to say that I have found my LGD! She is a 13 week old Great Pyr (mostly, there is probably something else in there too). We don't know when we are going to pick her up yet, it will take some planning due to it being a 6 hour trip ONE way, but we'll probably be going next weekend.

Emma


----------



## Queen Mum

What a cute puppy!    What is a D'uckkle?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What a cute puppy!    What is a D'uckkle?


The d'Uccle (dew-clay) is a true bantam breed (there is no standard size variety) with a beard and feathered legs. They come in a few different color variations, but the most common color is Mille Fleur. They are a fun, friendly little bird.

An adult Mille Fleur d'Uccle rooster





-----------

We ended up going to get the pup on Memorial Day. She is great! Very sweet dog. We named her Mira. 






Belly rubs!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We have a foal! Candy had a bay pinto filly early Sunday morning. Her coloring is just like mom, but her markings are almost identical to her dads.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

What a cutie!!!!!  
What is her breeding?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> What a cutie!!!!!
> What is her breeding?


She's a mini. She'll probably end up about 38" or so. She's bred for driving so she's got long legs.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Sooo.....it's been ages since I've posted anything on my journal. I'm going to try to revive it, but I make no promises about posting with any regularity. I try to keep up with reading on the forum, but I don't always have the time (or energy) to post anything.

I'm going to restart things with the "getting to know you" list. 

*What state/province/country are you in?
*
I live near Burlington, VT and Lake Champlain. In fact, I can see the lake from the house. 

*How many people are in your family?
*
There are 8 human members of my family. I am the 2nd oldest of 6 kids. I am done with school and am a trained Phlebotomist (have yet to find a job) and manage our family farm.

*How would you define your farm?
*
We are a small family farm. Our main focus is sheep, but we raise a few pigs every year plus some beef, a milk cow, a couple milk goats, poultry, and a few mini horses. 

*What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*
In my spare time? I would love to travel. Italy in particular.

*Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*
Farming seems to run in the blood a bit. My great grandfather raised sheep in the 1920s. I was 11 when we started our little farm, but the desire was there from the start.

*Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*
It's a hobby with the goal of becoming an occupation. I'm always working to come up with ways to make the farm financially viable on its own.

*In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*
I know a lot of stuff (useful and not), but there is always something more to learn. 14 years of raising sheep and there are still things I don't know.

*In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*
I wouldn't want to do any feedlot type stuff. Or rabbits. I'm allergic to the little buggers.

*Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*
Yes! We raise all of our own beef, pork, and lamb.

*Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*
Tractor, yes. Semi, no. We have a little 22hp John Deere that we've had forever and my dad recently bought a 50 or 60hp Ford. He tried to convince me to learn to drive it, but I didn't want to. And then I got the little tractor stuck while brush-hogging along the creek. My dad wasn't home with the truck and my mom was wanting the little tractor to mow the lawn with. So I called my dad and he talked me through the controls. I managed to get the little tractor out of the mud without getting the big tractor stuck, breaking anything, or killing anyone. Although my sister claims that I almost dumped her in the creek. 

*Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*
I use to do a lot of fiber arts, spinning and felting in particular. I haven't had time for that in a long time.

*Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*
We can have pretty much any type of livestock. We live in a small town that use to have a large number of small family farms. Unfortunately, we are too close to our "big" city and we have a lot of city folks and out-of-staters (flat-landers) moving in and changing things. Most of the town is still zoned agricultural though.

We have:
Sheep
Goats
Cattle
Pigs
Chickens
Ducks
Mini Horses

I also had llamas for almost 14 years.

*Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*
To some extent, yes. I've got better things to do with my time than weed. 

*Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*
I've done some fishing, but not a lot.

*How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?*

We own almost 8 acres, but have a total of about 20 acres that we have access to. It's all open fields.

*What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*
We primarily raise sheep. They are registered breeding stock (two breeds, Border Leicester and Shetland), but we keep a few crossbred ewes for extra meat lambs. Our lambs go as breeding stock, pets, and meat. 

*Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*
To some extent, yes. I don't like to overdo the drugs, but I also will not let an animal suffer needlessly because I'm stuck on herbal/homeopathic remedies. I saw a sheep suffer for a long time with the worst case of mastitis I've ever seen. She died because her owner had an issue with the vet and wouldn't let them come see the animal and continued to treat with homeopathics when it was clear that they weren't working.

*If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*
Somewhere with lots of open pasture and no annoying neighbors.
*
Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*
Yes! We have a wood stove for heating. We also have a wood cook stove, but it isn't installed anywhere. We had it in our old house and there isn't a place for it (yet) at the new.

*Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*
Some of them are. One of my best friends has sheep, but she left this fall for vet school....in Scotland.

*Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*
Yes! We eat a lot of meat, try to eat minimal grains and processed foods. Raw milk, yes. We have a Jersey milk cow and 2 milk goats. We really aren't big milk drinkers though so we end up making kefir and yogurt. I'm working on the cheese part. It's always depressing to eat those pale store bought eggs.

*What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*
There are so many "best" and "worst" experiences. Lambing is amazing. Lambing is also terrible. Spending 3 hours in the middle of the night trying to pull a dead lamb out of a prolapsing ewe before making the decision to put the ewe down. That was one of the worst. Coyote attacks. Those stink.

Watching that adorable fluffy Great Pyr puppy grow into a strong guardian. That is one of the best.

*What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*
I know how to process chickens. I could do sheep too, if I had too. I can shear and spin.

*Do you process your own meat?*

Yes, we processed 77 chickens and 5 ducks just over a week ago. We did 71 a few weeks before that.

*What is on your to do list?
*
Finish getting ready for winter!

*Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*
Meat wise, yes. We have 5 freezers full of meat.

*Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*
As much as we can.

*Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?*

Definitely! Raising an animal up to the point where it is ready to butcher and being part of that process from beginning to end gives a person an appreciation for their food. It's not just a hunk of meat in the cooler at a store. You know exactly what went into that animal both in terms of care and drugs/feed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Welcome back!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Breeding season is almost over for us. The Border Leicester rams were put in at the very beginning of September.

We used 2 BL rams this year. The first is Sebastian. He is a homebred ram and we are very pleased with him. This is our 2nd year using him and his lambs this spring were lovely. They got nice fleeces and classic BL heads.




The other ram is Alfonso. He's not much to look at, but his lambs all had gorgeous fleeces and nice BL heads. Alfonso was raised by my sister as a bottle lamb and you would never know it. He is beyond non-aggressive. He doesn't even fight with the other rams. He's a sweetheart.




The Shetlands got their boyfriend on 9/24. Geode is a lamb that I bought from a youth breeder in MA. He has lovely horns and his fleece is deliciously soft. He is a Moorit (brown) Katmoget (pattern where the fleece is light and the underbelly is dark)




We also added 3 registered Southdown ewes to our flock. We bought them from a friend who was downsizing because she is at vet school in Scotland. They are bred to a registered Southdown ram, but their main purpose is to provide extra market lambs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love the Shetland ram, he's got the coolest face and horns!


----------



## purplequeenvt

COYOTES!

We have a lot of the pests around us. Last year we lost 3 sheep (a 4th one to a bobcat) and had one seriously injured by them. With 2 LGDs and a lot of extra work (no one is left out in the pasture without a dog past dark) we've managed to keep everyone safe so far this year. The coyotes are still really bold. They come really close to the barns and house and poop right outside the fence were the dogs are. The dogs are on alert from about 7 pm until 8 am.

Last year we had a trapper come in and we caught 2 coyotes and a fox. Trapping season just opened and he came back today and set out 6 traps, 3 sets of 2. He put 2 in the spot that we caught both the coyotes last year. He didn't see too many signs over there so those traps might get moved. Another 2 are in the path between 2 fields are there was lots of sign there. I've been finding tracks and scat there all summer. The 3rd set is closer to the house.

I hope we catch ALL the coyotes.


----------



## purplequeenvt

A little about our sheep:

We raise purebred, registered Border Leicester and Shetland sheep, but we also have a small flock of production ewes for market lambs. The flock is currently at 54, but 13 or 14 of those will be put in the freezer this fall. There are another 2 or 3 that are for sale.

We have 12 breeding age Border Leicesters - 4 white ewes, and 8 natural colored ewes. There are 7 breeding age Shetland ewes and 5 production ewes (3 registered Southdowns, 2 crossbred).

We are growing out 8 ewe lambs over the winter as replacement stock (5 BLs, 2 Shetlands, 1 crossbred) and 3 ram lambs (to show and hopefully sell as breeding rams next fall).

There are 4 breeding rams (3 BLs, 1 Shetland) and an old retired ram that we may decide to put down before winter. 

Our goals are to breed quality stock that do well in the show ring and at home. They need to be able to go home and produce after the show season. We are also working towards animals that grow well in a primarily grass-fed situation.









My sister and her Supreme Champion ewe, River, a BL yearling ewe


----------



## BrownSheep

Beautiful sheep!

Sorry about the coyotes. They are a common thing in the west but I don't them going after much except for lambs or weak ewes. I wonder if it is connected to the space and prey dynamic in the west vs the east.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We got two! An adult female and a male pup.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats! But, isn't  it a shame that they are such opportunistic feeders and have learned to prey on easy pickings like livestock?  

You've got to protect your livestock for sure, but so sad to have to destroy them.


----------



## Baymule

Great! They sure can be destructive. Hope you get some more!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We got #3 this morning.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Holy Wow! on the Coyotes. I live South of you in Rutland. My goats, two Soay sheep & chickens are at a friends house just outside of the city. We have them running the ridge up behind the house. Thankfully none have come down close to the pasture or barn yet. Praying the deal with two great Pyrenees comes through soon.


----------



## purplequeenvt

goats&moregoats said:


> Holy Wow! on the Coyotes. I live South of you in Rutland. My goats, two Soay sheep & chickens are at a friends house just outside of the city. We have them running the ridge up behind the house. Thankfully none have come down close to the pasture or barn yet. Praying the deal with two great Pyrenees comes through soon.



Strong fences and good dogs will help with the coyotes. Our coyotes are really bold and walk right along the fence line taunting the dogs. I need more LGDs. I'm thinking of breeding my pair on my female's next heat.

Where did you get your Soays? I've got friends down your way that raise them.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Coyote #4 this morning. This one was a young male.




We also caught a possum. Unpleasant little bugger, isn't he??


----------



## goats&moregoats

I found my Soay sheep just outside of Bethel, farmer had recently bought a small herd from another farmer with a very large herd.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We got #5 a couple days ago. This one was a big 36lb male.




Our 6 pigs were sent to slaughter a couple weeks ago. We suddenly realized that we now had nothing to give older milk and other scraps to so we bought 3 piglets. They are 8 week old Tamworth/Berkshire crosses.








I've been searching for a milking machine for a while now and I finally found one. I got a vacuum pump, 3 buckets with lids, pulsators, and all the other pieces necessary for milking. There are also a couple extra buckets without lids.












Now I've got to get it set up and running!


----------



## BrownSheep

A) I need pigs....Every single pig post convinces me of this.
B) congrats on the milker. Are you currently milking or getting ready to freshen?


----------



## purplequeenvt

BrownSheep said:


> A) I need pigs....Every single pig post convinces me of this.
> B) congrats on the milker. Are you currently milking or getting ready to freshen?



I've been milking all summer, but the recent cold weather has convinced me that I need a better system. It's not any fun for me or the cow to milk in the cold.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We got coyote #6 a couple weeks ago and the traps were taken up right after that. I haven't been seeing too much sign of them since, but we may put traps out again in December. 





My sister is getting a LGD pup next month. He is a Spanish Mastiff, Polish Tatra, GP, Maremma cross and should reach 120+ lbs when fully grown. His name is Misha. He's the spotted puppy on the left.





This will bring our LGD count to 3 and I'm thinking about breeding my Pyrs when my female comes into heat next time (sometime in Feb/Mar).


----------



## Baymule

That puppy is just too cute! Coyote #6! That means that there's more out there, they are just smarter. At least you're thinning the pack.


----------



## purplequeenvt

For those of you that haven't read or don't remember any of my family's story (it's somewhere in this journal), there are 6 kids in my family. I am the 2nd oldest and 3 of my siblings (#1 (sister), #4 (brother), and #5 (sister) have a rare kidney disease. This has meant that we've had months of dialysis treats, 5 transplants, 2 kidney donations, lots of other surgeries and procedures, and many, many hospital stays over the last 7 years. My mom has carried most of the weight of this. When someone is in the hospital, she never leaves them. She is the best advocate a patient could ask for. 

#1 has had 2 transplants and many complications and hospital stays. #2 (me) - I don't have any health problems. I donated a kidney in 2010. #3 doesn't have kidney disease, but has lots of other stuff. She is married. #4 has had 2 transplants plus lots of other stuff, but is stable now. #5 has had 1 transplant, not as many complications, and is stable. #6 does not have kidney disease, but this story is ultimately about her.

The worst of the drama is over, usually, but there is always something going on. The general rule around here is, if something (medical) can go wrong, it will go wrong. There were several years of people in and out of the hospital. Sometimes with only a few days or hours in between stays.

Siblings #4 and #5 are stable and healthy and #1 is not stable, she's been having a lot of problems lately and has been in and out of the hospital, but she's married so her husband deals with her hospital stays. My parents decided to go on vacation to Aruba. This trip has been in the works for at least a month now.

We all went to southern VT for Thanksgiving. My dad's parents are divorced and both got remarried so we have 2 Thanksgiving dinners every year. Thursday is spent at my grandfather's (dad's dad). His wife is amazing. She cooks a huge dinner and lots of people come and there is always plenty of food. She even makes stuff for people with special diets. One aunt is vegetarian and there is special stuffing and gravy for her. I can't eat gluten so she makes GF stuffing and gravy and cookies for me. 

Friday we go to my grandmother's and then we head home in the evening.

This year was a little different. My parents were heading to Boston with my grandmother (mom's side) and aunt on Friday and flying to Miami and then Aruba on Saturday. My brother (#4) and sister (#6) went home Thursday night because #6 had to work on Friday.

#5 and I stayed over to Friday so that we could go to my grandmother's. We left pretty early in the evening (it's 2 1/2 hours to get home) and got home at 8 pm. #6 got home from work at 9:45 pm. She had stayed until the end of her shift, but around 8:30 pm, she had gotten severe abdominal pain that wasn't going away. She's came to my room at 10:30. She was crying and asked me to take her to the ER. When she asks to go to the doctor, it's time to listen because she never asks to go. I called my parents (they were still in Boston) to let them know what was going on.

We are only 20-25 minutes from our hospital. I did get stopped for speeding (first time ever) on the way, but the officer was very kind and let me go without even a warning. We got to the ER at 11 pm and we were there until 7 am when they finally decided to admit her. Her pain had localized to the lower right side of her belly and so they thought it was appendicitis. The ER doctor wasn't confident enough to say that was the problem when he looked at her scans because they weren't blatantly obvious so he admitted her for "observation". Shortly after she got to her room (a private room with a recliner for me!), the surgeon took a look at the scans and came to tell us that she WOULD be having surgery.

The surgery went well and she was able to come home the same day. I kept my parents up to date on everything. My mom would have come home, but I told her she wasn't allowed to. I could manage things, she needed to go on her trip.

#6 and I are both exhausted. I had a long list of projects I wanted to work on while my parents were gone, but I'll be lucky if I get anything finished. Oh well. Story of my life.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - awesome of you to take your mom's place so she could have her vacation.  I know she's immensely grateful to you for being there.

Something similar happened to us a couple months ago.  We were on what was supposed to be a week long vacation in Canada (we're from Texas).  Three days into the trip we got a call that DH's mom had a stroke.  We immediately came home to find that she was in pretty good shape - thankfully.  Two days later my DH was on his way to visit her in the hospital and was involved in a horrific accident (other driver ran the red) and he had major injuries.  Ten weeks later he finally got to see his mom on Thanksgiving day. 

Sooo glad your sister is on the road to recovery after her surgery.   

Your family must be a group of incredibly awesome folks to go through everything you've gone through.  Prayers and blessings for you and yours!


----------



## Baymule

How wonderful of you to step up and make your parents take their vacation. I have read your website and was aware of the family health problems. One thing shone brighter than anything else-love. The love your family has for one another is inspiring. I hope your sister has a good recovery.


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Deck the halls with boughs of holly, fa la la la la la la la BAA!"


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hope your sister is doing well


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OMG!  That needs to go into the caption contest - except you've already captioned it perfectly!


----------



## purplequeenvt

OneFineAcre said:


> Hope your sister is doing well



She's recovering well. Pushing herself too hard at times perhaps. She thinks I'm being unreasonable, but given the fact that I've had major surgery, I know what I'm talking about when it comes to the amount of time it will take her to recover. 

My mom is now incapacitated. She got back from her trip Sunday night and promptly slipped on a path of ice and hurt her ribs. Nothing says "welcome home" like sore ribs.


----------



## Baymule

Gheesh, that is her reward for taking a vacation.....hurt ribs HURT!!! but only when you breathe.....


----------



## jodief100

You sheep seems to be in the spirit, wearing her hay instead of a lampshade.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Misha arrived yesterday afternoon. He's settling in with his new friends (the sheep and the 2 other LGDs).





Murphy (in the back), Mira (front, brown face), Steve the sheep (Steve is a girl), and Misha.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Beautiful pup.


----------



## Baymule

Awww......so cute! Looks like he already knows his job!


----------



## norseofcourse

and I hope your sister and mom are doing well.  What a lot for your family to deal with - you sound very close.

Misha is really cute!

Are some of your sheep recently shorn?  Some of them look a lot fluffier than the others.


----------



## Devonviolet

purplequeenvt said:


> Misha arrived yesterday afternoon. He's settling in with his new friends (the sheep and the 2 other LGDs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy (in the back), Mira (front, brown face), Steve the sheep (Steve is a girl), and Misha.



PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

norseofcourse said:


> and I hope your sister and mom are doing well.  What a lot for your family to deal with - you sound very close.
> 
> Misha is really cute!
> 
> Are some of your sheep recently shorn?  Some of them look a lot fluffier than the others.



Yes, a number of them were shorn in October/November. We are hoping to get the rest of the bred ewes sheared after Christmas.


----------



## jodief100

They all look wonderful!


----------



## Queen Mum

OH my gosh that puppy is adorable!


----------



## Queen Mum

purplequeenvt said:


> She's recovering well. Pushing herself too hard at times perhaps. She thinks I'm being unreasonable, but given the fact that I've had major surgery, I know what I'm talking about when it comes to the amount of time it will take her to recover.
> 
> My mom is now incapacitated. She got back from her trip Sunday night and promptly slipped on a path of ice and hurt her ribs. Nothing says "welcome home" like sore ribs.



You should tell your mom to stop "beating herself up" for taking a vacation.  Really, you managed just fine without her... sheesh!   Tee Hee Hee!


----------



## Mike CHS

Love those pictures.  Anyone that sees those pictures and doesn't smile isn't capable of smiling.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Is it still winter??? This winter has not been as bad as last year, thankfully. The creatures are all doing well. We sent the two big steers and 6 lambs to the butcher on Friday. I was kind of sad to see the steers go. They were good boys.

It was sunny and warm (and by warm I mean it was 32 degrees) so I was able to get out to take some new pictures.

When we sent our 6 summer pigs to slaughter this fall, we realized that we had a problem. We had gotten use to saving compost and extra milk for the pigs and it seemed like a waste to dump the stuff. Solution.....get more pigs. It's an experiment. I wasn't sure how pigs would do with our set-up over the winter. They seem to be doing well and aren't overly concerned with the cold. We got them at the end of October at 8 weeks old. They are Berkshire/Tamworth crosses. The spotted ones (Nellie and Louise) are the girls and the red (Arnold) is a male (castrated)













Two of the young steers, Byron (red and white Shorthorn) and Bugsy (Holstein)




Skeptical Anne




Shaun, a Border Leicester ram that my sister bought last fall. We didn't use him on any of the ewes this year because he got here too late in the season, but my sister has big plans for him this year.




Shirley came from the same breeder as Shaun.




Carolina, one of the new Southdown girls




Misha


----------



## Baymule

That is a good looking ram! And I love the picture of Misha!!


----------



## Queen Mum

I love your "cammo" pigs.  They are beautiful!   (I saw them on facebook.)


----------



## jodief100

What beautiful animals. You can see how well cared for they are.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well....It's been a few months since I posted anything on here. Winter is finally over. It's been a long one. The grass is starting to turn green, I've heard peepers (little frogs that make a lot of noise during the spring for those of you who have never heard of them) the last 3 nights at least. I no longer need hat, mittens, and heavy coat to do chores AND the hose doesn't freeze anymore!

The animals all did pretty well despite the hard winter. Lambing is all over except for 3 ewes that should lamb in the middle of June. The goats (one or two) are also due then.




The little piggies that we got last fall are big fat porkers now. They are happily playing in the sun now. 








The LGDs are well. Misha (the puppy) was banished from the ewe and lamb area when not attended after he got into a pen with a couple ewes and their lambs and chewed an ear off one of the babies. He also enjoys playing with chickens. He is living with the rams now and is getting along wonderfully with them. He is 6 months today and 82 lbs.




Mira loves the babies. She got a hair cut last week which she is enjoying.




Murphy is the man. He's my boy. I have no doubt that he would defend me with his life. We've been having some trouble with him staying in the sheep pens lately. He doesn't leave the farm, but with a neighbor (who does not like the farm) living so near who has a pit bull that hates "big fluffy dogs", I'm not comfortable with him being loose.








That last picture was taken a while ago....there is no snow anymore (finally!).

We added a 2nd milk cow earlier this month, a Jersey named Ethel (ignore the ear tag). She is due on the 26th, but is threatening to go sooner.




We also picked up a little Angus heifer on Friday. She is a week old and is blind. She was blind from birth and no one knows why. She is otherwise completely healthy. I'm treating her with antibiotics (in case it is an infection) and Vitamin A (a deficiency of A can cause blindness in calves). I'm not very hopeful that she will regain any of her sight, but it's worth a shot. Her name is Cricket and she's a sweetie. 




In other news, I got a job a hospital near us as a Phlebotomist (someone who draws blood) back in March. The job is full-time while I'm in training, but I'll be part-time in a few months. I'm looking forward to that so I can get back to the farm more.


----------



## BrownSheep

Do you think Cricket will be able to function with out her sight? The phlebotomists I know seem to love their work. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## purplequeenvt

BrownSheep said:


> Do you think Cricket will be able to function with out her sight? The phlebotomists I know seem to love their work. I hope you enjoy it!



I'm not sure. She's doing fine right now, but we'll see how she does as she gets older. She is very calm, trusting, and not at all spooky so that helps a lot. I'm working on teaching her voice commands so I can direct her better.

You can see how her eyes are cloudy. The right eye is less so. 




I'm probably going to have our vet come out this week to look her over.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The vet came out this morning and guess who is not blind??? That's right, CRICKET! Over the last couple days, her eyes have been getting less and less cloudy and she's been much more confident. The vet said that she got an infection at birth that settled in her eyes. She is responding to the antibiotics that I've been giving her since Saturday and she should fully recover! 

We were starting to suspect that her sight was getting better because she needed no help latching on to her bottle (she always knew exactly where it was) and could, without fail, find a person in her pen without running into anything else. This morning I let her out of her pen after I fed her and she was going in and out of the barn all by herself and hopping around outside. She even ran up the poop pile!

Looks like we will now have 3 permanent residents in our herd, the 2 Jerseys (Fern and Ethel) and the Angus (Cricket). This also means that we won't be needing to buy dairy bull calves for our beefers anymore. Fern is bred to a red Angus this year. Ethel is bred to a Jersey (maybe she'll have a nice heifer we can sell), but we will probably breed her back to an Angus.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Ethel had a heifer calf this morning!


----------



## norseofcourse

Woohoo, congrats!  And a heifer!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new heifer


----------



## SkyWarrior

purplequeenvt said:


> The vet came out this morning and guess who is not blind??? That's right, CRICKET! Over the last couple days, her eyes have been getting less and less cloudy and she's been much more confident. The vet said that she got an infection at birth that settled in her eyes. She is responding to the antibiotics that I've been giving her since Saturday and she should fully recover!
> 
> We were starting to suspect that her sight was getting better because she needed no help latching on to her bottle (she always knew exactly where it was) and could, without fail, find a person in her pen without running into anything else. This morning I let her out of her pen after I fed her and she was going in and out of the barn all by herself and hopping around outside. She even ran up the poop pile!
> 
> Looks like we will now have 3 permanent residents in our herd, the 2 Jerseys (Fern and Ethel) and the Angus (Cricket). This also means that we won't be needing to buy dairy bull calves for our beefers anymore. Fern is bred to a red Angus this year. Ethel is bred to a Jersey (maybe she'll have a nice heifer we can sell), but we will probably breed her back to an Angus.



Congrats on Cricket!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the new one and that's great news about Cricket!


----------



## SkyWarrior

Congrats on the new heifer too!


----------



## jodief100

Woo Hoo!!!!!  Good news all round!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Puppies! My Great Pyrenees, Mira, had her litter on 8/10. She had 13, but we lost 2 within the 1st couple days. Read more here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/weve-been-keeping-a-secret-over-here.31683/

In other news....my family is adopting a 14 year old boy from Bulgaria. It's been over a year in the works and we are finally getting close to bringing him home. If you'd like to learn more or would be interested in donating to help us cover the immense cost of adoption, take a look at our GoFundMe page: http://www.gofundme.com/bulgariatovermont


----------



## purplequeenvt

You know that saying "I feel like I was hit by a truck"? Yeah. Well, I now know exactly what the feels like. 

My mom and I were in a really bad car accident last night. We hit a patch of black ice, slid through a stop sign, and got hit by a tractor trailer truck. It all happened so fast. We both survived, but it could have been much, much worse. I'm banged up emotionally and physically. My mom separated her left shoulder and fractured her right knee (the tibial plateau for you medical people). She had surgery this afternoon to repair the knee. Surgery went well.

I'm sore everywhere. It would be faster to list the areas that don't hurt.

It was a miracle that we made it out of that vehicle alive. The van didn't fare as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my... thank God ya'll came through that!


----------



## Hens and Roos

oh wow....so glad to hear that you come through!   and praying for a speedy recovery for you both


----------



## Latestarter

The vehicle looks like it took a lot of the damage that could have been on you and your mom. let's hear it for better vehicle design to help the occupants withstand accidents. Sorry it happened, but glad you and mom came out of it alive! Hope mom recovers quickly and you both heal up quick.


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh my gosh!!     I can't imagine how scary that must have been.  Like the others said, I am so glad it was not worse, and I hope you and your mom heal up soon.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, that must have been scary, I was in the front of the car when we got rearended but it wasn't that bad


----------



## Shorty

Wow I"m glad you are both going to be ok


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm glad you are both okay!


----------



## Mike CHS

That could have been so much worse from the look of it.  Get well soon.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Wow. It's been a long time since I posted anything here. It's been a long 16 months. If you've been following along with the lambing journals, you've heard all the drama in that department.

Obviously I survived my car accident in December 2015. I've had to deal with some serious car anxiety ever since. My mom took a lot longer to heal, but she's doing fine now.

The big news is that I'm now an aunt! My sister who lives in KY had the first grandbaby on either side of the family in September 2016. There were some major complications, but in the end everyone is ok. My niece was born 9 weeks early, but very healthy. The complications were with my sister. She ended up with a major infection that required an emergency hysterectomy and she developed a condition called DIC. She got somewhere around 90 units of blood products through the whole ordeal. It's a miracle she survived. 

My niece is easily the most adorable baby in the world. Not biased at all, obviously. 

I've been pretty stressed with work stuff. I'm a phlebotomist at our local hospital (it's actual a quite large regional hospital) and I work 4 days a week with my shift starting at 5am. There's been a lot of changes and drama lately. Short-staffed, high patient numbers, etc...

Not helping with my stress levels, my Border Collie, Meg, was diagnosed with lymphoma at the end of December 2016. She stayed pretty healthy and true to her normal self up until a couple weeks ago. She really went downhill last week and she passed away this past Sunday. I got her as a puppy almost 14 years ago. She was a quirky goof-ball with a mind of her own, but she was my faithful shadow. I've been having a hard time since she died and I'm not sleeping very well (not sleeping doesn't work well with my work schedule).





Getting another dog was always my plan eventually, but I had no plans to start looking anytime soon. My top 3 breeds were Border Collie, English Shepherd, or Pembroke Corgi. My plan was to do some research on breeders figure out exactly what I wanted and go from there. I was concerned about going the puppy route with my work schedule, but there is almost always someone at home so things wouldn't be too hard to handle.

That apparently is not the way things were meant to go. I feel very strongly that there is no such thing as coincidence and things happen for a reason.

On Sunday, the same day my girl died, my sister in KY (major dog nut) picked up 2 stray dogs. She did find the owner, but he didn't want them back and told her to keep them. Technically he didn't dump them, he just let them "free-range". They are a 2.5 yo female English Shepherd and her 9 mo daughter who is 1/2 Border Collie. 

But get this, not only does my sister now have 2 ES girls that are in need of a home, my parents and 16 yo brother arrived in KY on Sunday for a visit. 

I got a text message last night as I was trying, with no success to fall asleep, from my mother asking if I was interested in taking one of the pups. Long story short, both girls are coming home with my parents later this week. The 2.5 yo is for me and my brother, who has been asking for a dog pretty much from the day he joined our family almost 2 years ago (we adopted him from Bulgaria), is taking on the younger lady.  

She's not my Meg, but she will hopefully help ease some of the pain. It's been really hard without my girlie and I've been seeing her shadow (or ghost perhaps) everywhere. 

Pictures courtesy of my sister.

The 2.5 yo girl. Her name is currently Priscilla, but I'll most likely be renaming her.




Her daughter (current name "Avery")




They have been tested for heart worm (both negative!) and they'll be getting their shots and microchips while they are still in KY since it seems to be much cheaper. Last dumped dog (also an ES) my sister found, she got him tested for heart worm tested, rabies, distemper, Parvo vaccines, and microchipped for $50. It would cost me at least $80 just to walk in the door of our vets office up here!

But now that it's 11pm and I'm exhausted, I'm going to try to go to sleep. I have tomorrow off, thankfully. I'm borrowing Meg's "sister" (not actually related, but Meg joined our family only a couple weeks before Millie did and they've spent their entire lives together) from my sister. She's not actually that sister's dog, she just sleeps in the same room. Millie doesn't normally sleep in bed with anyone due to Old Lady Bladder, but I have a doggie diaper she can wear and we can snuggle tonight.


----------



## Baymule

So sorry about your Meg. I know the pain of loss and that is a pain none of us like hanging around. Sometimes when we are in pain and consumed by sadness, God sends the answer even though we aren't looking for it. The 2 dogs that wandered into your sister's care have also wandered into your life. And let the healing begin.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry PQVT... They are so hard to let go. And they are never forgotten. The whole new dogs situation is some serendipitous. Hope the two new girls work out. Grats on your new neice and glad the mom made it through. sounds like it was a close one.


----------



## goatgurl

I am so sorry for the loss of meg.  loosing a long time friend can be so very hard.  and Bay is so right, trust that God knew you needed help and sent prissy to you.  Pricilla wouldn't be my pick either, lol.  you will love your English shepherd.  I got JJ who is 3/4 es and 1/4 Australian shepherd from a rescue in Joplin, Missouri almost 2 years ago and I find her to be the best farm dog ever.  smart, intuitive and so willing to please.  she by no means takes the place of the ldg's but is a great protector of all she surveys.   I love her dearly.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear 

Congrats on the niece!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sorry about Meg.
Congrats on the new niece and good look with Priscila.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad there is some great news to go along with the other not so good.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sorry about your dog. It's never easy letting go, no matter how much notice beforehand you get.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on your niece, and glad your sister is doing well.

So sorry for the loss of your dog


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh Purple Queen!  I am so sorry about your Meg! She was a beautiful dog!  We have lost quite a few special kitties, over the years. The pain lessens, but never goes away totally.

Priscilla and her daughter are beautiful dogs, and it sounds like they are a blessing from God.

Oh and congratulations on your new little niece!  Of course she is the prettiest baby ever!        Until great grandchildren come along in 10 or 15 years, we won't be having any new babies in our world.  So, for now we just love on our little kid goats. They are just so sweet and cuddly !


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on your new niece, and glad her mom is ok.  Infections are scary things nowadays.  And I'm sorry about Meg     they're never with us long enough.  I'm sure Meg would be pleased you're taking 'Priscilla' in.


----------



## purplequeenvt

After observing both girls for a few days, my sister thinks that Avery would be a better match for me. Since I haven't met them yet, I'm ok with going with what my sister is seeing and swapping dogs. 

Priscilla is now Penny and, unless I change my mind once I actually meet her, Avery is Hazel. 

This will be my 2nd dog (I'm not including the LGDs) that I have not chosen for myself. Meg was an "impulse" purchase at a sheep and wool festival by my mother and this same sister. My sister had Millie, our other old lady, arriving from a breeder a couple weeks later and my mom decided that it probably wasn't smart to let a 12 or 13 yo have 2 puppies at once. So Meg became my dog. Since that worked so well, I guess I can trust my sister for round 2.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Sweet little Hazel












There are a few signs that hint that she might be pregnant. Not 100% sure on that yet. Ultrasound at the vet a couple weeks ago didn't see anything, but ultrasound isn't very accurate in dogs before a certain point in gestation.


----------



## Mike CHS

Is she as smart as she looks?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Mike CHS said:


> Is she as smart as she looks?



She's really smart. I started doing some obedience work with her for the first time last night. Never seen a dog pick up sit and down so quickly.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well....it's been quite a while since I've been on here. I had some personal stuff going on for a long time. Nothing terribly serious, but enough to make me want to limit online social stuff.

The big news is that I no longer live in VT. I moved to KY right before Christmas. One of my sisters, our 2 dogs (Hazel and Jack), 15 sheep, and Fern (the Jersey) came too. We've moved into a house that my parents have purchased (I will be buying it from them at some point in the near future). Our new place is right next door to another sister, her husband, and my 3yo niece.

We aren't actually living in the house just yet. We'd planned on putting in new flooring and painting the walls, but when we came down for Thanksgiving/the closing, the tenants hadn't moved out yet and when they finally did, they left the property a huge mess. We started work on the house around Christmas when we moved down, but it's been slow going. We found subfloor issues, plumbing problems, and we ended up pulling out all of the kitchen cabinets and bathroom vanities. They were old, smelly, and gross.

The place is starting to look amazing and we are almost at the point were we can move in, but we still have no kitchen (besides a sink, stove, and fridge) and no vanities in the bathrooms. We're working around my BI's schedule, he just started a painting business which is really taking off, and my lack of budget. I haven't found a job quite yet. Actually, I got a job offer today, but it's not ideal since it's only 28hrs/week with no health benefits. In the meantime, I'm really enjoying hanging out with my niece. 

10 of the sheep I brought with are pregnant and due to start lambing in February. All the sheep handled the trip really well. The other sheep are last years babies - 1 Shetland wether and 4 ewes (1 Shetland and 3 Border Leicesters).

Fern, the Jersey, actually moved here back at Thanksgiving. I had also gotten a miniature horse for my niece (she's got some bad horse fever) and we brought Fern and Sassy (the horse) down together.



 



 













I'm not 100% sure that I will starting posting on BYH very frequently, but I'll probably check in now and then.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good to see you!  You have made some big changes - but sound like they're going to be good changes.  Remodeling houses - argh!  So rewarding in the end - but a big ol' pile of stress in the interim!


----------



## Baymule

That is a big change! Fixing up a house is best done while you aren't living in it, you get a lot more done. You will get it all fixed up, move in and it will all be brand new. Really glad that you checked in and updated us, please don't stay away so long!


----------



## purplequeenvt

1st lamb born at 2:45 this morning to 1st time mom, Idalee. She had a 12lb ram lamb. He's 9/16ths Border Leicester, 1/4 Shropshire, and 1/16th each Friesian/Shetland/Dorper


----------



## Baymule

Shepherdess in the making! Both she and the lamb are beautiful!


----------



## purplequeenvt

We seem to be having a boy year so far.

Twin Border Leicester boys born yesterday evening and a single crossbred ram this morning.









7 ewes left to lamb - 4 due this week, 2 due next week (but could go this week), and the last due middle of March.

My little niece and her BFF got to see one of yesterday's babies born.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Busy couple days in the barn. Single ram lamb born last night and a single ewe lamb and girl/boy twins born this evening. Happy to finally get some girls.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The boys are still winning this year. Another single ram lamb born just before midnight in the middle of a March thunderstorm. This guy is absolutely gorgeous (too bad about the testicles!)





3 ewes left to go. 2 have "due" dates of today. The 3rd, the only Shetland isn't due until the middle of March.

We've had way more singles this year than usual, especially from the aged/seasoned ewes. My theory is that I didn't flush them properly before putting rams in and I didn't have enough BoSe to go around (couldn't get more from the vet at the time) so I used a selenium paste that I had laying around. Selenium plays an important part in reproduction so if you are having lots of singles and/or trouble getting ewes pregnant, you may need to supplement with selenium.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some adorable lambs!


----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt

Latest addition to the Boy Squad.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The last Border Leicester lambed tonight. Black boy, white girl. 





I’m a bit worried about the girl. She was breech and is breathing a little funky. I’ve given her some meds and she’s up and trying to nurse so hopefully she’ll be alright. 

1 Shetland left to lamb and she’s not due for a few more weeks.


----------



## Baymule

Your lambs are adorable!


----------



## farmerjan

My son's white texas dall sheep have all had singles but one set of twins.  He is down to about 10 ewes I think after heavy culling last year.  I think he has 1 or 2 to go and he is not sure they bred as they were young ewes.  So maybe it isn't just your sheep.  Although I think @Mike CHS  had mostly twins this year.....


----------



## purplequeenvt

Tic, Tac, and Toe (not actually their names)





Miss T helped around the barn today.



 



 





She also got her first spinning lesson.


----------



## purplequeenvt

farmerjan said:


> My son's white texas dall sheep have all had singles but one set of twins.  He is down to about 10 ewes I think after heavy culling last year.  I think he has 1 or 2 to go and he is not sure they bred as they were young ewes.  So maybe it isn't just your sheep.  Although I think @Mike CHS  had mostly twins this year.....



I didn't flush as well as we normally due as a result of my move. Things were so up in the air for a long time and I wasn't sure if I was going to be bringing sheep, leaving sheep, selling sheep, etc. We also usually give a BoSe shot prior to breeding, but when I pulled out what I thought was a mostly full bottle, it turned out to be mostly empty. I didn't have time to get more from the vet.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Little Isla


 

Esk, he looks like he's purebred Border Leicester, but he's not.


 

Thurso - I'm thinking about growing him out and breeding him to a few ewes this fall. He was born silver (instead of black that changes to gray) and that is something that I'd like to keep in the flock.


 

Finna, silver ewe lamb


 

Levitating lamby


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Those are gorgeous  lambs and rams


----------



## purplequeenvt

The last 2020 lambs were born this morning. Black ewe and brown ram. I'm a little bummed that the brown one is a boy as I love Moorits (the Shetland name for brown) and that they are both solid colored instead of getting mom's color pattern, katmoget (badgerface), but they are alive and well so I will be content.





They've got perfect little Shetland faces, ears, and tails.


----------



## purplequeenvt

A few lamb pictures from today

Elliot


 



 

Dee


 





Finna


 

Valarie and her 4 week old boy


----------



## SA Farm

Such beautiful sheep you have <3


----------



## farmerjan

I have always loved the colored lambs..... Don't have it in the white Texas Dalls except for those that have some other blood in them like Barbados, or anything else..... but the little colored ones are just cute.  And I do like the "ears" on your sheep in general.... almost look "wild or startled" but they are just cute and obviously aren't wild.....


----------



## thistlebloom

Those are excellent pictures, love it!


----------



## Baymule

I love seeing your lamb pictures. Somehow, you got a helper with the chores, lucky you! And even teaching her how to spin! Lucky girl! She will remember what you teach her, all of her life.


----------



## purplequeenvt

More new lambs on the farm! Well, they're actually my sister's lambs and they live next door. My sister was wanting a few hair sheep to train her BC on and I have a friend nearby who raises Katahdins. She had some bottle lambs for sale so we went and got 3 boys and a girl on Sunday. I'm picking up another girl (a Dorper/Katahdin) from her tomorrow.

The girl is the light brown one. The little white boy was a "sucker" buy. He's either partially blind (sometimes he acts like he can see and other times not) or mentally deficient or maybe both. We're not sure if he'll survive long-term, but for now he seems healthy.





















We aren't really sure how the herding lessons are going to go in the future since the lambs see the dog as their friend. They spent quite a while running in circles around each other - the dog was trying to herd them and they were chasing her.


----------



## Baymule

The lambs are cute, love the colors!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Update on Mr Lucky.....

One of his front legs liked to hyperextend backwards since the day we brought him home and since he just seemed a little slow, I gave him .5ml of BoSe. He just kept declining though and on Tuesday night, the leg that had been wobbly and hyperextending, started bowing out instead. Wednesday morning both front legs were severely bowed and he could barely get around. That combined with his poor vision and just general slowness made me think that he had some sort of vitamin deficiency. The most likely being A or D. An A deficiency can cause vision problems and muscle weakness and a D deficiency causes rickets (bowed legs being a symptom). 

We were able to find an vitamin AD&E injection and I emailed Premier1 for their advice. The 1st person that got back to me (not a vet) was extremely unhelpful so we went ahead and gave him a 3ml shot. Later, an actual vet got back to me and gave me some better advice. He suggested repeating the dose 3 days in a row and then seeing what he looks like in a week. 

He had his 1st dose on Wednesday night and by the next morning, he was already looking better. His legs are straight when he first stands up, but after he walks around for a few minutes they bow again. Despite that, he's getting around so much better and he's eating a lot better too. He's stopped running into everything as well. He's a lot more active and responsive. He baa'd back at me when I spoke to him this morning.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We picked up a 5th lamb on Wednesday. A black and white Katahdin/Dorper ewe lamb. Pretty little thing. She's younger than the rest, but she's almost as tall as they are (with the exception of Lucky). She's got looong graceful legs.


----------



## farmerjan

I am a big believer in a few vitamin shots .... either soon after birth, or somewhere when we get them in to be worked for whatever reason.  The calves all get A & D when they go through the chute when banded and given a blackleg shot. I honestly believe that it also helps to give them a little extra insurance against pinkeye infections.  Anyone getting treated for pinkeye ALWAYS gets an A&D shot.   Do not routinely give BoSe or MuSe but have not hesitated to give it to any that seem a little week on their legs because of the lack of selenium in our soils here.
We have started giving some of the multi-min to some of the calves instead of shots of individual vitamins.  I am not sure that it is better, but we are trying it sorta of a trial situation.  We will see if we see any better results.  I hate that it is a vet prescrip drug whereas A&D is not, although we have to get the BoSe from the vet too.  Vit B complex is available over the counter here and we give it, or straight B-12, for appetite stimulation.  
Glad that the lamb was seeing improvement so quick.  A good sign that he was definitely in need.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We lost little Lucky yesterday afternoon. He only took about an once of his morning milk and wasn’t breathing very well. He had edema on his chest, belly, and one of his front legs. 

We were thinking kidney failure induced heart failure, but when I did a necropsy, his kidneys looked ok. They could have looked ok and not worked I suppose. He did have fluid around his heart and in his chest cavity so the heart failure theory still fits.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry that you lost Lucky, it always hurts to lose one. We do all we can, sometimes we win, sometimes we lose. Big hugs.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Thanka


Baymule said:


> Sorry that you lost Lucky, it always hurts to lose one. We do all we can, sometimes we win, sometimes we lose. Big hugs.



Thanks. It’s a bummer to be sure, but not entirely unexpected. 

It was such a good learning experience for my 3yo niece though. She was right there when we necropsied him and she had so many good questions. I’m a firm believer in honesty with kids, especially about hard things like sickness and death.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Very sorry for your loss, it never get any easier no matter how long you have had animals


----------



## purplequeenvt

I spent the day shearing the lambs. I like shearing them at this age because it gives you a good idea of how everyone is growing. That baby fuzz sure can hide stuff. I had a few dumpy looking lambs that look so much better now that they're naked.

Thurso is going to DE to my sister. She's trading me an unrelated ram lamb. I was going to keep Thurso, but I only have a few ewes that could be bred to him.




Thurso's baby fleece




#2001 Derry. He's a chunky monkey.




All naked!




Patti does NOT have triplets. I'm trying to wean Jemima's twins, but apparently when I took their mother away, they latched on to Patti instead. One of the twins has nursed from both Patti and Jemima since the start though.




Since I'm still unemployed (thanks Covid-19!  ) and semi-bored (lots to do, but very limited funds with which to do stuff), I've been milking some of the ewes. I've settled on just 2 of them, Tay and Valarie. Not sure what I'm going to do with milk yet, yogurt maybe. I tasted some chilled milk this morning and it was sweet and creamy!


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey"




Elliot - moorit (brown) Shetland ram lamb








Derry trying to reach some vines.




Nevis




Esk








Isla is a small, but very correct girl. I'm still wavering between keeping her or not.








We got some little Bacon Seeds tonight. We'd been casually looking for some for a few weeks, but hadn't found any yet. Some of you might remember Shellymay who was pretty active on here a few years ago......anyway, we've stayed in touch and she lives 45 minutes from me. She mentioned that she was looking for a pig and I asked her to let me know if she found any. She found a guy with some and picked up 4 boys (castrated) for us when she went to get hers. 

She said that they are Berkshire/Duroc/Yorkshire crosses. 




They were pretty shy when we got them set up in the barn, but you can tell that they've been handled a bit because they don't scream bloody murder when they're picked up. We've got to get them friendly and trained to follow a bucket because they're going to be pastured out in the woods around the house.


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've been trying to come up with a new farm name since I moved and I've finally settled on one. My new KY farm/homestead is called "Ivy Knoll Farm".


----------



## B&B Happy goats

purplequeenvt said:


> I've been trying to come up with a new farm name since I moved and I've finally settled on one. My new KY farm/homestead is called "Ivy Knoll Farm".


That's  a very nice farm name, I hope you enjoy your new home at Ivy Knoll Farm for many years to come ...


----------



## Baymule

What a nice crop of lambs. They are looking good. I have been tempted to milk a couple of my ewes......so far, only tempted. LOL I like your farm name, my Mom used to sing that song, thanks for the memory.


----------



## purplequeenvt

The pigs got moved out to their pen in the woods. 


 







 



 



 





All the lambs got weighed this morning. The oldest lamb was the heaviest at 82lbs. Only 1 of the Border Leicesters was under 40 lbs and that was 1 of the ewe lambs. She's not skinny at all, just petite. There was only 1 BL or crossbred ram lamb that hadn't hit 50 lbs yet and he was only .2 lbs off. The averaged ADG for the group (including the 2 Shetland lambs) is 0.566 lb. I'm pretty happy with the group.


----------



## purplequeenvt

It was much easier to update this when I was unemployed. I've still been silently (mostly) keeping up with posts, but most days I'm either too busy or don't have the mental/emotional strength to post anything. Nothing bad going on, just not a big talker in general. I'm an introvert and too much social interaction (even online) takes a big toll on me.

On the job front:
I had been unemployed from just before Christmas up to the beginning of June. I finally got a job as a screener at our local hospital. Not great pay, but I was full time and got health benefits. And any pay was better than the no pay I had been getting. The job was listed as a "temporary" position (covid created job) so when a phlebotomy position opened up at the hospital, I jumped at the chance to apply. I was hired and started back as a phlebotomist in September. I work four 10 hour shifts a week on 2nd shift. 

Farm stuff:
All the lambs on the sale list were sold. All went as breeding stock. I kept 3 ewe lambs, a natural colored BL, a white BL, and the only Shetland ewe lamb. I ended up keeping one of the BL ram lambs when his buyer flaked out on me. She paid to get his scrapie codon tested (he came back RR, which is what she wanted) and then never made arrangements to pick him up. I found out through the grapevine that she bought a different ram elsewhere. 

I lost my nicest natural colored BL ewe in a freak accident this summer. I thankfully have 2 of her daughters still in the flock. I thought one of my older girls had meningeal worm, listeriosis, or something else neurological, but it turned out to be an ear infection. Everyone else has been healthy and all the lambs grew well. A couple minor parasite issues in a couple lambs, but those were swiftly dealt with and haven't reoccured.





I sent 4 lambs off the butcher a few weeks ago and got them back in vacuum-sealed packaging last week. Roasted a leg for Sunday dinner.

I found a nice Shetland ram. He's got a very fine fleece and really nice structure. He is a scurred "half-poll" ram which means that he could throw polled ram lambs. He is more than a little sexually frustrated at the moment because he only had 2 girlfriends who both cycled (and were very thoroughly covered) in 2 days. When he started escaping into the other breeding groups, I confiscated his 2 girls and locked him in the barn (which he then managed to escape a couple times). So there may be more Shetland cross lambs showing up in the spring than I'd like.





All the rams are out of their breeding groups. Lambs could start as soon as the end of January, but those ewes were re-marked when I put them all with one ram as clean-up. It's unclear as to whether they were actually cycling again or if they just weren't annoyed enough by the ram jumping them to walk away. All the dates are written down, so we shall see.

I'm still wanting to add chickens/ducks, but that project has to wait until things are more settled around here and I figure out the best place to put a coop.

One thing on my list was barn cats. I had a mouse problem in the barn and the dogs weren't able to get to them well. My youngest sister was coming from DE with a load of sheep that she was dropping off/picking up along her way and she knew of a litter of barn kitties that would be ready at the right time to make the trip. I am not a cat person, but I have a thing for orange cats. I asked for 2 orange males and that is what she brought me. About a week later, someone local asked me to take in a kitten that had been dumped at her place. A few weeks after that, I found a kitten in the bushes at work. He was skin and bones, covered in fleas, and had a botfly larva in his neck. So now I have 4 of the most obnoxious barn cats. If I break my ankle or leg, it's most likely going to be from tripping over one of those poop-heads. 

Abe (his orange brother is Truman)




Crockett is the most likely to be stepped on or kicked. He was REALLY bad about getting underfoot a month ago, but he got a hay bale dropped on him (accidentally, I swear!) and that temporarily fixed things.




Little Simon who's come so far from the sick semi-feral kitten I chased through the bushes.




It's been a busy year for the dogs. My sister, G, who lives next door, lost both her old male BCs within a very short period of time. Brain tumor suspected for one and lymphoma for the other. Her female BC went into heat shortly after losing the boys and she decided to breed her. She's been planning this litter for a very long time, but previously the timing hadn't been right for puppies. She'd been scoping out potentially mates for a long time and picked a sweet boy in IA. Both parents were extensively health checked and she had potential homes for all puppies before they were even conceived. She had back-up homes for the back-up homes.

The puppies were born 7/19 - 4 girls, 2 boys. It was a blast being there from day 1 and watching them change overnight. In September all the puppies went to amazing homes. My sister kept one of the girls and one of the boys came to live with me. His name is Twist and he's the only pup in the litter with a blue eye. Plans are to train him to herd and maybe do some basic backyard agility. ***Before anyone asks, the stuff in his ears are braces to help train his ears to go up. They are glued in with ostomy glue and are changed out frequently.***





On 9/11, my sister (the one who lives with me), E's JRT made a really bad decision and picked a fight with a dog 3x his size. His right front leg was badly broken in a couple places, the elbow was dislocated, and he had multiple deep cuts on the leg. He had some small punctures elsewhere, but the leg was the worst. He eventually (after some drama with the more local emergency vets) ended up at the Ohio State Vet Hospital where we made the decision to amputate his leg. The option to fix his leg was high risk for infection (which would have ended in amputation) and the recovery process would have been long and drawn out. He is not a dog that handles confinement well and we were concerned for his longterm mental health. He is about 6 weeks out post-surgery and we have daily confirmation that we made the right choice for him. He is right back to full activity and has barely slowed at all. 





That's it for now.


----------



## Baymule

I love the first picture with the big black horse, a tiny miniature horse and a little girl brushing her mini horse. Adorable! 

Great sheep pictures, they have such sweet faces. 

glad you got a job, that has to be a relief. Sorry that you lost one of your ewes, but like you said you have 2 of her daughters. That's some sneaky Shetland ram you got there, you might get some surprises. Twist is a cutie and I know he will have plenty to do on the farm. Agility would be fun for both of you. 

We had a 3 legged cat one time, she did just fine. The JRT will too. You got some nice barn cats too!


----------

